# Which 60cc saw



## nkila220 (Dec 1, 2015)

I was pretty set on buying brand new. I am considering the stihl ms362c for $680, the husqvarna 562xp for $690, as well as the husqvarna 555 for $550. Then this morning i got a txt from one of the guys at the dealer saying he has an ms 361 that he is building. New carb, crank seals, all rubber parts, and new piston. All OEM parts. with 20 inch bar and he will warranty it for 2 years. Wants $370 for the 361. Thoughts? Money is not a problem. If it was i would be going for the 361 without considering the new saws. Thanks!


----------



## MillerModSaws (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Dec 1, 2015)

Between the saws you mentioned...The 562 at that price is a really good deal and the better saw unless the builder is willing to do the right muffler mod on the 361.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2015)

IMHO, the MS361 is the best 60cc saw ever, at least after mods.


----------



## CoreyB (Dec 1, 2015)

MillerModSaws said:


>



I agree with this guy ^^^^ if it had to be one of those 4 I would umm well ask here.


----------



## nnero (Dec 1, 2015)

Out of those I would do the triple nickle. But that's just me


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 1, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> IMHO, the MS361 is the best 60cc saw ever, at least after mods.



Quit puttin the bait out brad


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 1, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> I was pretty set on buying brand new. I am considering the stihl ms362c for $680, the husqvarna 562xp for $690, as well as the husqvarna 555 for $550. Then this morning i got a txt from one of the guys at the dealer saying he has an ms 361 that he is building. New carb, crank seals, all rubber parts, and new piston. All OEM parts. with 20 inch bar and he will warranty it for 2 years. Wants $370 for the 361. Thoughts? Money is not a problem. If it was i would be going for the 361 without considering the new saws. Thanks!



What are your plans with the saw ?

Firewood ? Lots of felling and limbing ?

They all good , some shine in certain areas.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 1, 2015)

Well i found out a bit more about the 361, cosmetically it is kinda scratched up. 
As far as dolmar goes, i considered the 6100 as well. Problem is, not any dealers around my area. 
The 555 looks like a pretty nice saw especially for $550. But i just hear that the 362c is the most reliable of the bunch?


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 1, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> What are your plans with the saw ?
> 
> Firewood ? Lots of felling and limbing ?
> 
> They all good , some shine in certain areas.


Firewood, thinning, storm cleanup of trees that blow over in the woods. I already have an 084 for anything pretty big, so thats why im going for a 60cc instead of a 70-80cc


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 1, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> IMHO, the MS361 is the best 60cc saw ever, at least after mods.


Im going to ask if i can get a muffler mod done if i decide to go with the 361.


----------



## nnero (Dec 1, 2015)

With the Dolmar, online parts availability makes a big difference. Especially with some of the sponsors here amd it uses a common bar mount pattern. Ive always had parts delivered asap from ford150. It doesnt enter mind as an issue.

I am always price conscious even for 100-200. If u want a traditional carb I would go with 6100, auto tune 555. But honestly any one you pick will be great. I would try to handle each one and pick what feels best to you


----------



## sunfish (Dec 1, 2015)

357xp if ya can find one.

555/562xp/2260 if new.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 1, 2015)

562 or 2260 for me...i've never been a fan of Stihl rear handle saws, but they're top handles are 2nd to none.


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 1, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> I was pretty set on buying brand new. I am considering the stihl ms362c for $680, the husqvarna 562xp for $690, as well as the husqvarna 555 for $550. Then this morning i got a txt from one of the guys at the dealer saying he has an ms 361 that he is building. New carb, crank seals, all rubber parts, and new piston. All OEM parts. with 20 inch bar and he will warranty it for 2 years. Wants $370 for the 361. Thoughts? Money is not a problem. If it was i would be going for the 361 without considering the new saws. Thanks!


 
Any saw you mentioned will work, as well as others mentioned. Since money is not a problem I would buy new.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hinerman said:


> Any saw you mentioned will work, as well as others mentioned. Since money is not a problem I would buy new.


Yea my thing with new is that its like having a clean slate. I will know everything about it from day one. Plus a factory warranty. Peace of mind i guess.


----------



## MontanaTed (Dec 1, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Yea my thing with new is that its like having a clean slate. I will know everything about it from day one. Plus a factory warranty. Peace of mind i guess.


I'm the same way.

I looked pretty hard at the 60 cc this past weekend. I really like the feel of the 362 comparatively, as far as good they probably all are good saws choose which feels best.


----------



## Whitty21 (Dec 1, 2015)

I like a new saw as much as the next guy. But sitting here in Canada that 361 seems like a pretty sweet deal. I have ran one for 5 years now. Completely stock, nothing wring with it, muffler vibrated off once.

I haven't got my hands on a 562xp yet, but that also seems like a good deal, again, being in Canada its hard to judge. I also wouldn't write of the 550xp either. Depending on your age/condition you may appreciate the lightness of the saw in the coming years, and apparently they cut like a 60cc saw...


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Quit puttin the bait out brad


Don't make me come up there and steal your new saw!!!


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 1, 2015)

It is no secret I'm a fan of the 362 C. Very good performance, and the best air filtration of any of them.

I also like the internal clutch, and the B&C should be compatible with your other saw if the need ever arises.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 1, 2015)

Im pretty young yet (21) but still dont want to swing around too much weight while out cutting. Ill save my back now so it doesn't get worse later. haha. for about 80% of what i do a 20 inch bar is pretty good, so a 60cc powerhead works very well i think. 
Thank you for all the replies. Its very interesting to hear everyone's opinions and advice. Its just so hard to decide. I want them all! lol


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 1, 2015)

Nothing like going to a GTG and pulling the trigger on many different ones, ported and un ported.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 1, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Nothing like going to a GTG and pulling the trigger on many different ones, ported and un ported.


Yea that would be awesome!


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 1, 2015)

Not many in the Winter, but they have them in the Spring. I really enjoy them.

Not as good as running them, but you can just go to the store(s) and handle them.

362 & 562 weight the same, 361 and 2260 are a tad lighter.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 1, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Not many in the Winter, but they have them in the Spring. I really enjoy them.
> 
> Not as good as running them, but you can just go to the store(s) and handle them.
> 
> 362 & 562 weight the same, 361 and 2260 are a tad lighter.


Yea ive picked them up a bunch of times. I actually have a 362 at work (pre mtronic) and its not bad, but i heard the m-tronic made pretty good improvements over the old version. 
Ill have to try to get to a GTG sometime when there is one. just sounds like alot of fun.


----------



## caffeine1fg (Dec 1, 2015)

I was in the same boat a month ago and went with a Dolmar 6100. Better filtration and power than the
stihl and not far behind the 562 for power. Better price to boot.
If money is no object the 562xp can't be beat though.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 1, 2015)

caffeine1fg said:


> I was in the same boat a month ago and went with a Dolmar 6100. Better filtration and power than the
> stihl and not far behind the 562 for power. Better price to boot.
> If money is no object the 562xp can't be beat though.


No where to really get a Dolmar around here. Ive heard they are around $575 which is cheaper then the 562 and 362c. but for $550 i can get the husqvarna 555 and have the autotune and less weight i believe. Although the Dolmar does have me intrigued, i just wish there was a dealer around me. Around me there are a few husqvarna dealers, but there is a Stihl dealer on every street corner! lol


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 1, 2015)

Check with Nate(fordf150) on a JRed 2258 its the same as a 555 or a 6100.


----------



## caffeine1fg (Dec 1, 2015)

Best dealer in my town is a Stihl dealer, that is why I have a ms241 and a Stihl blower. I always believe you are best to go with the better dealer. With Stihl you get more than just the saw, in most cases you also get good dealer support.
All that said my Dolmar really puts a grin on my face!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2015)

In order of preference after porting:

1. MS361
2. 562XP
3. 555
4. MS362


----------



## LRains (Dec 1, 2015)

I have never ran the 562, I do have the 362C and find it the easiest starting with awesome AV. A muffler mod really wakes it up !! got about 20 cords on it and couldn't be happier.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 1, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Yea ive picked them up a bunch of times. I actually have a 362 at work (pre mtronic) and its not bad, but i heard the m-tronic made pretty good improvements over the old version.
> Ill have to try to get to a GTG sometime when there is one. just sounds like alot of fun.



Performance out of the box would go to the mtron..pull the limiters on the standard carby and retune with a muffler mod on both and its a wash..same same.

The mtrons have an awesome air filter though..cant beat it.

I actually have 2 mtrons now and 1 standard carby..they are good firewood saws.

Spendin a day workin with them doin a bunch of stuff you might appreciate the handling/balance of a 2260/562..buy what you like mang.


----------



## CoreyB (Dec 1, 2015)

Some dealers will let you run the saw in wood. It does not hurt to ask. You could even take a small log with you so you will be testing it on the wood you plan on cutting. All mentioned saws would be a good option. If you buy an auto tune make sure your dealer can work on it.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 1, 2015)

I don't think any other 60 cc saw has better air filtration than a 362 C (it is improved over the pre M-GTronic 362).

The 562 is a great saw, but the bar is not compatible with other Stihl saws, the air filtration is not as good as a 362 C, and you have to be OK with that external clutch (that some people prefer, but I don't).

As far as rating a 362 C below a 555, Brad I have got to respectfully disagree with you on that one.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 1, 2015)

caffeine1fg said:


> Best dealer in my town is a Stihl dealer, that is why I have a ms241 and a Stihl blower. I always believe you are best to go with the better dealer. With Stihl you get more than just the saw, in most cases you also get good dealer support.
> All that said my Dolmar really puts a grin on my face!


That is some very wise words right there. After sale support is very important!


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 1, 2015)

Alot of great feedback and opinions here everyone! Thank you so much! Now Brad is starting to make me have an itch for a ported saw... the more youtube vids i see the worse it gets, but idk how practical that would be for me, as i dont cut wood everyday. lol


----------



## sunfish (Dec 1, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Alot of great feedback and opinions here everyone! Thank you so much! Now Brad is starting to make me have an itch for a ported saw... the more youtube vids i see the worse it gets, but idk how practical that would be for me, as i dont cut wood everyday. lol


I don't cut wood every day, but have 6 or 7 ported saws.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Dec 1, 2015)

sunfish said:


> I don't cut wood every day, but have 6 or 7* ported saws.


*6 or 7 is the minimum needed for happiness may I add


----------



## Need2Saw (Dec 1, 2015)

I just ran a new 562 last weekend and found all the praise on this site to be true. I ran a 24'' bar buried in oak, plenty of power!I was very impressed and I would not consider any other saw if i was looking for a 60cc.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 1, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Alot of great feedback and opinions here everyone! Thank you so much! Now Brad is starting to make me have an itch for a ported saw... the more youtube vids i see the worse it gets, but idk how practical that would be for me, as i dont cut wood everyday. lol


Look, you're trying to be reasonable which is no way to be approaching this. Ported saws rock!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 1, 2015)

Get the Stihl MS361 and fit it with a 20" bar. Mine now has dual bumper spikes, but:




*Stihl MS361 Rocks!
*


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 1, 2015)

sunfish said:


> I don't cut wood every day, but have 6 or 7 ported saws.


true. well let me rephrase that, might not be the most financially wise approach...but its still tempting... haha


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 1, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Look, you're trying to be reasonable which is no way to be approaching this. Ported saws rock!


Lmao thats hilarious! Im going to be loosing sleep over this untill i buy something... haha


----------



## Lignator (Dec 1, 2015)

don't be afraid of a good used saw, esp if its for home use and not to make a living. use the money you save on PPE or extra chains, bars, port job, ect ect


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 1, 2015)

Wood Doctor said:


> Get the Stihl MS361 and fit it with a 20" bar. Mine now has dual bumper spikes, but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful saw...i wish i could find a new old stock one.
And i will be using a 20 inch bar. I find that to work the best for my height.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 1, 2015)

Lignator said:


> don't be afraid of a good used saw, esp if its for home use and not to make a living. use the money you save on PPE or extra chains, bars, port job, ect ect


Yea that what the rational part of my head is telling me. Would be nice to have $300 to put back in the saving account after i buy a saw.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 1, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Yea, that what the rational part of my head is telling me. Would be nice to have $300 to put back in the savings account after I buy a saw.


Not only that, but you could use that $300 to buy another good saw, perhaps a smaller one for limbing cuts, like a used Stihl 026 PRO with a 16" bar or even a new top-handle saw. The possibilities are almost mind-boggling.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 1, 2015)

40/60cc is a great firewood saw duo.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yea you guys are right about that too! Then i would have a 40, 60, and 120cc 3 saw plan


----------



## moondoggie (Dec 1, 2015)

562 makes me happy.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 1, 2015)

3 saw plan....tough to beat a 550xp/346xp, 372xp, and 390xp.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 1, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> 3 saw plan....tough to beat a 550xp, 372xp, and 390xp.


There is just so many ways you could combine saws. the possibilities are endless!


----------



## CoreyB (Dec 1, 2015)

I really like my rear handle 192, 6100, and 056 super for the big stuff.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 1, 2015)

Another great combo that makes the chips fly!


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 2, 2015)

Everyone told me my 362 C would not fare well against the comparable Huskys (when it was stock). So I brought it with me to a GTG and it ran very well against a 560. Both saws ran well, both were close in performance. There is video of it at last years Summer NY GTG by Lootbug.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 2, 2015)

Did something get pulled????


----------



## stihlaficionado (Dec 2, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Yea you guys are right about that too! Then i would have a 40, 60, and 120cc 3 saw plan


20-30 T handle, 40, 50, 60, 70,80,90, 100+ cc

Some ported…then just maybe you'd have all the bases covered, just maybe.


----------



## dws_az (Dec 2, 2015)

From the OP and based on my limited experience I would go 361 or 362.

Three saw plans get interesting I see nakila220 mentioned a 120cc saw in a three saw plan - talk about go big or stay home  

Others mentioned two saw plans and for me... if I had to pick two of my three saws... I would pick the 241 and 461 ....


----------



## windthrown (Dec 2, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Im going to ask if i can get a muffler mod done if i decide to go with the 361.



A dealer cannot modify a saw by law. A stock 361 is a fine saw though. I would go with that with the 2 year warranty (cannot go wrong there). The 361 is my favorite saw of all. The 555 is also a good saw though. I almost bought one of them.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 2, 2015)

dws_az said:


> From the OP and based on my limited experience I would go 361 or 362.
> 
> Three saw plans get interesting I see nakila220 mentioned a 120cc saw in a three saw plan - talk about go big or stay home
> 
> Others mentioned two saw plans and for me... if I had to pick two of my three saws... I would pick the 241 and 461 ....


I mentioned it because i already have an 084 that i acquired from my grandfather. I have no idea what the crazy old man was doing with that! haha


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 2, 2015)

windthrown said:


> A dealer cannot modify a saw by law. A stock 361 is a fine saw though. I would go with that with the 2 year warranty (cannot go wrong there). The 361 is my favorite saw of all. The 555 is also a good saw though. I almost bought one of them.


Im starting to lean more and more to that direction. But my dealer txted me just now and said he has a husky 359, same deal, with it being freshly rebuilt and a warranty for 2 years. He said that one is $325. So any opinions on the 359?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2015)

Get the 361. It's my favorite 60cc saw.


----------



## Cbob (Dec 2, 2015)

Another happy 562 owner here. Hard to be disappointed with it. Only thing is would rather it was inboard clutch


----------



## zogger (Dec 2, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Im starting to lean more and more to that direction. But my dealer txted me just now and said he has a husky 359, same deal, with it being freshly rebuilt and a warranty for 2 years. He said that one is $325. So any opinions on the 359?



I got one early fall and it is nice, has a 20 on it. Get that and the loot you save can go to getting it ported and muffler modded!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 2, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Im starting to lean more and more to that direction. But my dealer txted me just now and said he has a husky 359, same deal, with it being freshly rebuilt and a warranty for 2 years. He said that one is $325. So any opinions on the 359?



The 359 is an underrated saw and ported will run with anything. I owned a 361, I personally didn't care for it much at all. I felt my 362 was a better overall saw with a better power curve, better/stronger AV and it has an air filter that actually filters. The only negative with the 362 is the fact it's slightly heavier than the 361. If I were buying new I'd get a 562, mostly because of it's light weight. To be honest I normally avoid 60cc saws all together, and opt for a good 70cc model. Another option would be the $400 Echo CS-590. The big problem with that model is weight, but the quality you get for price is hard to beat.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 2, 2015)

FYI, 562 & 362 are the same weight, and the difference to the 361 is just a few ounces.


----------



## Spectre468 (Dec 3, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Im pretty young yet (21) but still dont want to swing around too much weight while out cutting. Ill save my back now so it doesn't get worse later. haha. for about 80% of what i do a 20 inch bar is pretty good, so a 60cc powerhead works very well i think.
> Thank you for all the replies. Its very interesting to hear everyone's opinions and advice. Its just so hard to decide. I want them all! lol



Since you said that money is not an issue, I would get the 362 AND the 361. Best of both worlds...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 3, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> FYI, 562 & 362 are the same weight, and the difference to the 361 is just a few ounces.



The 362 is quite a bit bulkier and is heavier by a few ounces. It's the size and where the weight is that matters. The 562 simply feels like a smaller saw.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 3, 2015)

The more im on here the more confusing it gets. Lol. As far as everyone who likes 70cc saws. I see where your coming from. but i already have the 084 for anything a 60cc cant handle. Which is rare. I always liked 60cc saws just because i feel its the one saw i can strap onto my 4 wheeler and clear anything that is blocking my trails. Which i mostly what i do with chainsaws. 
As much as i want a new 562 or 362, the deals on the 2 rebuilt saws i mentioned are really tempting. With the money i save i could get some good porting done if i wish, or just put an extra $300+ back in my pocket. With Brad and others backing up the 361 i feel like im leaning that way, but the 359 does catch my interest as well.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 3, 2015)

It is not heavier by a few ounces, go check the actual weights posted. Even the new web sites have been amended (an now show the 362 as lighter, which I do not believe). The old web site weights were WRONG and have been amended! Both powerheads are 13 lbs.

Also posted was a side by side picture that reflected almost identical width with the exception of the bar on the 362 flaring out a bit.

If you prefer the "feel" of the external clutch, fine. But I prefer the convenience of the internal clutch. That is the major difference between the two saws. Plus, the 362 has better air filtration.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 3, 2015)

Also, i have looked at the echo saws. Mainly the cs590. since the 600p is about the same price as the 555, and the 620p is the same price as the 562 and 362c. 
The problem with the echo is weight, and i feel that it will be underpowered for a 20 inch 3/8 setup. but for $400 new its a great deal, especially looking at the build quality.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 3, 2015)

The bottom line is, all of those saws are capable of putting a smile on your face. Go to the store, handle them, get what you like. Also remember, quality will be remembered long after the price paid is forgotten. I have had 044 #1 for over 22 years, and still love running it.

What the rest of us think is best for us may not be best for you. Luckily for you, they are all good saws and you can not go wrong with any of them, so get what seems to fit your needs.

Best of Luck.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 3, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> The problem with the echo is weight, and i feel that it will be underpowered for a 20 inch 3/8 setup. but for $400 new its a great deal, especially looking at the build quality.


Not under powered for a 20" 3/8 set up, but heavier than other 60cc saws. Actually it's size and weight are around the same as 70cc pro saws.


----------



## nnero (Dec 3, 2015)

If you have the money get a new saw. Like the piece of mind and shininess that comes with a new saw lol. The 555 really seems like the best bang for your buck if you count out Dolmar. Air filtration is a big for me which was a big factor in picking the 6100. Echo is good too of course. I would use the extra money to get some good *** if you don't already and go cut wood and be done with it You already have the big Stihl for anything serious.


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Dec 3, 2015)

caffeine1fg said:


> ... I always believe you are best to go with the better dealer...


Best advice right there. Something else to consider: the local Husky and Stihl shops have excellent reputations and neither is a fan of AT/M-Tronic technology. That should tell you something; I'd suggest the rebuilt ms361 or a 372xp w/20" b/c, depending on which dealer you feel would give you better service. Run it stock for awhile so you can assess your real needs; porting has its place, but I have no need for it. If I need more saw, I just grab a bigger one.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 3, 2015)

Need2Saw said:


> I just ran a new 562 last weekend and found all the praise on this site to be true. I ran a 24'' bar buried in oak, plenty of power!I was very impressed and I would not consider any other saw if i was looking for a 60cc.



....unless it is a 560xp or 2260 that is! Basically the same saws, but lighter.

The outboard clutch design makes the Husky/Jonsereds handle better than other 60cc saws, even when the weight difference isn't large.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 3, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Everyone told me my 362 C would not fare well against the comparable Huskys (when it was stock). So I brought it with me to a GTG and it ran very well against a 560. Both saws ran well, both were close in performance. There is video of it at last years Summer NY GTG by Lootbug.



I doubt that's a typical result, but it may of course happen in a random comparison.


----------



## rburg (Dec 3, 2015)

I believe you would like the 361 or the 359 that your dealer has. Both are good saws and evidently your dealer works on both.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 3, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> FYI, 562 & 362 are the same weight, and the difference to the 361 is just a few ounces.



That isn't quite true, even though _some_ specs indicate it.

Most reliable weight results show 12.8 lbs for the 562xp and 13 lbs + for the MS362 (usually 13.2).
The handling of the 362 mainly suffers from the inboard clutch and bulky design though.

The real lightweights are the 560xp and 2260 - those are *really *neat and well handling 60cc saws!


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 3, 2015)

Troll, I have seen actual wt of 13.2 for the 562 posted right on this site, which is also what the Husky web site currently reflects. The 13.2 oz 362 had outside dogs. This has been beat to death, and I have paid very close attention to it. THEY ARE THE SAME FOR ALL PRACTICAL PURPOSES!


----------



## sunfish (Dec 3, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Troll, I have seen actual wt of 13.2 for the 562 posted right on this site, which is also what the Husky web site currently reflects. The 13.2 oz 362 had outside dogs. This has been beat to death, and I have paid very close attention to it. THEY ARE THE SAME FOR ALL PRACTICAL PURPOSES!


Yes , but the 362 is thicker.  Hello Mike!


----------



## caffeine1fg (Dec 3, 2015)

Most of the cutting I do, handling the saw is almost a break from lugging the rounds or brush. The weight of a 60cc saw is a non issue, if you are in decent shape, or it's not in your hands hours at a time. what do I know though I'm only a firewood hack.


----------



## atv1965 (Dec 3, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> That isn't quite true, even though _some_ specs indicate it.
> 
> Most reliable weight results show 12.8 lbs for the 562xp and 13 lbs + for the MS362 (usually 13.2).
> The handling of the 362 mainly suffers from the inboard clutch and bulky design though.
> ...


The 2260 with an 18" bar is unbeatable!!


----------



## longbowch (Dec 3, 2015)

If weight is an issue why not get a 550? It will do almost anything a 60cc saw will do and it's a lot lighter. Jmo


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 3, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> The more im on here the more confusing it gets. Lol. As far as everyone who likes 70cc saws. I see where your coming from. but i already have the 084 for anything a 60cc cant handle.



The 084 is a monster of a saw, a good 70cc model will only be marginally heavier than a 60cc, yet will be much more versatile. This is why most skip the 60cc saws altogether. 50cc and 70cc is the perfect firewood setup.


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 3, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> The 084 is a monster of a saw, a good 70cc model will only be marginally heavier than a 60cc, yet will be much more versatile. This is why most skip the 60cc saws altogether. 50cc and 70cc is the perfect firewood setup.


While all this is true - a good 60cc saw pulls a 20" bar well enough that the extra weight of a 70cc is pointless. It's only with longer bars that I see the 70cc coming into its own. A 20" bar cuts as big a piece of firewood as most want to lift!
I'd be all over the 361 if I was the OP, but that's cad talking. I've had the husky 359 and 562 and I'd like to try a 361!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 3, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> FYI, 562 & 362 are the same weight, and the difference to the 361 is just a few ounces.



A few ounces difference? Nope. MS361 = 12.3 lb. MS362 = 13.0 lb. Double digit ounce difference there bub.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 3, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> The handling of the 362 mainly suffers from the inboard clutch and bulky design though.



The inboard clutch is a feature, not a drawback. Whatayahgonnado when your outboard clutch saw gets stuck in a cut? Got a chain-breaker or another saw handy?


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 3, 2015)

windthrown said:


> The inboard clutch is a feature, not a drawback. Whatayahgonnado when your outboard clutch saw gets stuck in a cut? Got a chain-breaker or another saw handy?


With a scrench and a hammer/axe I can have a modern husky clutch off nearly as quick as a stihl. The biggest difference is not dropping the e clip in the leaf litter!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 3, 2015)

windthrown said:


> The inboard clutch is a feature, not a drawback. Whatayahgonnado when your outboard clutch saw gets stuck in a cut? Got a chain-breaker or another saw handy? [emoji23]


I mostly agree, but all you need is a scrwench and a blunt object to knock the clutch off. 

In 20" wood 70cc saws are a blast.[emoji1]


----------



## CR888 (Dec 3, 2015)

Main reason in times past a 60cc saws got skipped and people bought 50/70cc saws is more to do with the fact many 60cc class saws sat in the same chassis as their bigger 70/80cc brothers. This made 60cc saws not a good pro choice as power to weight was poor. Now days with dedicated chassis saws like the 562xp, that whole line of thought is wrong/out dated and the 60cc saw is now at the forefront of the pro market. Saws have changed, some people attitudes toward them have not.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 3, 2015)

As for where this thread is going, it is typical. Guy wants to know what 60cc saw to buy, and the responses are always go with a large 70cc saw, a smaller 50cc saw, get it modified, or get some other a Dolmar, Husky, or Stihl saw. Which is the dilemma on this site. Ask what saw to buy and you get a million answers, most of which are way out of range or off topic from the OP. So I will re-iterate _my_ "I am an expert and know everything" opinion. I have owned a shyteload of saws from 30cc up to 90cc. I have run all my saws in comparisons every year. Every year the 361 has won since I bought my first one. I do not know what there is not to like about these saws. They run pretty flawlessly, they cut endlessly. A new 361 will fetch $800 easy here (and has done so on CL). I could easily get $500-$800 for my 361 saws. Seems odd that such a "crappy saw" opinion-wise gets so much dollar respect.

As for 70cc saws being the best? I have owned 044, 440, 441, 372 I, 372 II, 371, and 460 saws. I do not own any of those any more. Mainly because I do not manage or cut large timber tracts any more. In my days in the woods, the 440 was king in these parts. The 026/360 was the most common second saw out there. They went extinct though. The 460 and the 372 replaced it in fallers hands. The 372 became x-torqued and the vibration went up, so they pale now. The 441 was a dud, and the 460 is now extinct. The 461 has replaced it, but that is more saw than this guy will need. My fully ported 361 will take on a stock 70cc saw any day (actually it is 70cc saw with the porting). I have the oiler swapped out in that saw with a 460 oiler so it will keep a 32 inch bar wet. The OP does not need a ported saw though. No one does, really. I cut 8-10 cords of wood a year and drop a number of 60-120 foot trees every year. I usually use a stock 361 which does a fine job. If I need to, I haul out the ported 361 or the 660 for bugger stuff. But more recently, I use my 026 more with the Picco B&C setup. Smaller saws are easier to run, and lighter weight saws are better on you over time. Run a saw that weighs a pound more or less all day and you will notice the difference. I have.

Meh... things never change here. Same old stale arguments.


----------



## CR888 (Dec 3, 2015)

The free market knows a good product as the price and demand reflects it. Look what a ms200t brings in good condition, an OE346xp, an 090 ect. Not surprised one bit MS361's bring the money they do. Heck 9 times outta 10 an old half beaten 066 brings more $$ than a tidy MS660. The market knows whats good, at the end of the day a saw is worth what ones prepared to pay for it.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 3, 2015)

Windthrown, I believe I saw actual weight posted that was higher than that, but I can't find it now. However, if we are going by Stihl official weight, the 362 is currently on a diet and now only weights 12.8 lbs. Stihl even once claimed the 044 was 13 lbs even, and I know that is a fib.

Also, unless it has changed, I believe you previously stated you had never run a 362 C.

That said, I believe the 361 is a very good saw.

My previous recommendation to the OP to check them all out for himself and get the one he likes best still stands, IMO.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 3, 2015)

windthrown said:


> As for where this thread is going, it is typical. Guy wants to know what 60cc saw to buy, and the responses are always go with a large 70cc saw, a smaller 50cc saw, get it modified, or get some other a Dolmar, Husky, or Stihl saw. Which is the dilemma on this site. Ask what saw to buy and you get a million answers, most of which are way out of range or off topic from the OP. So I will re-iterate _my_ "I am an expert and know everything" opinion. I have owned a shyteload of saws from 30cc up to 90cc. I have run all my saws in comparisons every year. Every year the 361 has won since I bought my first one. I do not know what there is not to like about these saws. They run pretty flawlessly, they cut endlessly. A new 361 will fetch $800 easy here (and has done so on CL). I could easily get $500-$800 for my 361 saws. Seems odd that such a "crappy saw" opinion-wise gets so much dollar respect.
> 
> As for 70cc saws being the best? I have owned 044, 440, 441, 372 I, 372 II, 371, and 460 saws. I do not own any of those any more. Mainly because I do not manage or cut large timber tracts any more. In my days in the woods, the 440 was king in these parts. The 026/360 was the most common second saw out there. They went extinct though. The 460 and the 372 replaced it in fallers hands. The 372 became x-torqued and the vibration went up, so they pale now. The 441 was a dud, and the 460 is now extinct. The 461 has replaced it, but that is more saw than this guy will need. My fully ported 361 will take on a stock 70cc saw any day (actually it is 70cc saw with the porting). I have the oiler swapped out in that saw with a 460 oiler so it will keep a 32 inch bar wet. The OP does not need a ported saw though. No one does, really. I cut 8-10 cords of wood a year and drop a number of 60-120 foot trees every year. I usually use a stock 361 which does a fine job. If I need to, I haul out the ported 361 or the 660 for bugger stuff. But more recently, I use my 026 more with the Picco B&C setup. Smaller saws are easier to run, and lighter weight saws are better on you over time. Run a saw that weighs a pound more or less all day and you will notice the difference. I have.
> 
> Meh... things never change here. Same old stale arguments.


So you love the 361 that's great, but it's also your not so humble opinion.[emoji6] I had one didn't care for it IMHO. Remember you cut in a different environment that has different trees. 

A 60cc saw makes an OK limb saw and an OK bucking saw, it doesn't do either exceptionally well. It's made for those whom only have one saw, and it fills that spot well. For myself I prefer a dedicated limb saw and dedicated bucking saw. But that's in my experience and environment, yours may differ. In hardwood the 361 simply falls short IMHO, I mean an Echo 590 is just as strong as a ported 361 with only a mm.[emoji9]


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 3, 2015)

windthrown said:


> The inboard clutch is a feature, not a drawback. Whatayahgonnado when your outboard clutch saw gets stuck in a cut? Got a chain-breaker or another saw handy?



Knock the clutch off, as I usually do with an outboard one. A flat screwdriver and something to hit it with as all you need.

No tiny parts to loose either, with an outboard.


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 3, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Knock the clutch off, as I usually do with an outboard one. A flat screwdriver and something to hit it with as all you need.
> 
> No tiny parts to loose either, with an outboard.


Last week I got a saw stuck for the first time in a couple of years. Turns out you can lose the needle bearing and spend 5-10 minutes looking for it.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 3, 2015)

Here it is: MS 361 12lbs 12.6 oz.

↑
Does anyone have a 361 dry pho weight?






reindeer, Aug 10, 2014Report
#211Like+ QuoteReply


----------



## longbowch (Dec 3, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> So you love the 361 that's great, but it's also your not so humble opinion.[emoji6] I had one didn't care for it IMHO. Remember you cut in a different environment that has different trees.
> 
> A 60cc saw makes an OK limb saw and an OK bucking saw, it doesn't do either exceptionally well. It's made for those whom only have one saw, and it fills that spot well. For myself I prefer a dedicated limb saw and dedicated bucking saw. But that's in my experience and environment, yours may differ. In hardwood the 361 simply falls short IMHO, I mean an Echo 590 is just as strong as a ported 361 with only a mm.[emoji9]


I had a 361 too. I thought it was a pretty good saw until I ran a 70cc saw. I sold that 361 and got a 440. Point is the OP should know there are a lot of options but they are all opinions.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 3, 2015)

I actually was originally considering a 70-80cc saw ( was really liking the ms 461). Then i really took a good look around last friday at the wood i was going to be cutting and it was apparent that i dont need a saw that big to do trail maintainance. Honestly a 40-50cc saw would probably work for most of it, but i like the 20 inch 3/8 setup for the reach while limbing, and when i have to buck a 12-20 inch trunk of a tree that blew over. and i understand the 50-70cc combo, but its easier and more convienient to have one saw strapped to the 4 wheeler for trail clearing. My dealer also has a rebuilt 372xp for $650. But that is little more then i want to pay for a used saw. I probably made a mistake when i said money wasn't an issue. I should have stated that i have no problem paying up for a quality saw if i decided to go brand new. (buy nice or buy twice) lol. but if a used saw can be had for half price, then it is worth the savings to me. Overall i have to say all the replies and opinions are very interesting and entertaining, and i read every one of them and try to gain as much knowledge as possible. Thank you all for posting. Keep it coming and i will let everyone know what saw i go with. will probably be buying the week after next when i get some time.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> So you love the 361 that's great, but it's also your not so humble opinion.[emoji6] I had one didn't care for it IMHO. Remember you cut in a different environment that has different trees.
> 
> A 60cc saw makes an OK limb saw and an OK bucking saw, it doesn't do either exceptionally well. It's made for those whom only have one saw, and it fills that spot well. For myself I prefer a dedicated limb saw and dedicated bucking saw. But that's in my experience and environment, yours may differ. In hardwood the 361 simply falls short IMHO, I mean an Echo 590 is just as strong as a ported 361 with only a mm.[emoji9]



Well, I know that you think you know what kind of trees I cut here, but you are misinformed. As a mater of fact, I have been cutting maples, apple, white oaks, and black locust here, along with some pines and cedars, and I have also been cutting madrone and eucalyptus. See, 200 years or so ago then done dragged a lot of those Midwest hard ass trees that you have there out here in the wagons, and 100 year ago they dragged a bunch of hard ass trees from Oz up here, and we already had a whole lot of hard ass tress here to begin with. We also have big ass softwood trees for sure, but that is not all we have here. However, that is the standard uninformed paradigm in the Midwest and Northeast. 

Meh... things never change here. Same old stale arguments, same old misinformation.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 3, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Well, I know that you think you know what kind of trees I cut here, but you are misinformed. As a mater of fact, I have been cutting maples, apple, white oaks, and black locust here, along with some pines and cedars, and I have also been cutting madrone and eucalyptus. See, 200 years or so ago then done dragged a lot of those Midwest hard ass trees that you have there out here in the wagons, and 100 year ago they dragged a bunch of hard ass trees from Oz up here, and we already had a whole lot of hard ass tress here to begin with. We also have big ass softwood trees for sure, but that is not all we have here. However, that is the standard uninformed paradigm in the Midwest and Northeast.
> 
> Meh... things never change here. Same old stale arguments, same old misinformation.



And none of the trees you mentioned are that dense. Maybe the black locusts, but honey locusts it is not. So yes lots of misinformation going around.[emoji9]


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 3, 2015)

windthrown said:


> A few ounces difference? Nope. MS361 = 12.3 lb. MS362 = 13.0 lb. Double digit ounce difference there bub.



I can say a 361 feels measurably lighter than a 362..i have a bunch of the 362s and 361s at the moment...361/2260 are the best 60cc saws..IMO.


----------



## Need2Saw (Dec 3, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> The outboard clutch design makes the Husky/Jonsereds handle better than other 60cc saws, even when the weight difference isn't large.



The outboard clutch is one part of the 562 that i do not like. I much prefer the inboard clutch on my 390 and dolmar 5105. Easier for me to work with and take apart.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 3, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Windthrown, I believe I saw actual weight posted that was higher than that, but I can't find it now. However, if we are going by Stihl official weight, the 362 is currently on a diet and now only weights 12.8 lbs. Stihl even once claimed the 044 was 13 lbs even, and I know that is a fib.
> 
> Also, unless it has changed, I believe you previously stated you had never run a 362 C.
> 
> ...



Ah, yes: my bad. I was looking at the 362CMQ weight. The flush handle 362CM is 12.8 lb. Sill a half pound more than the 361, which I believe is correct.

It is true that at a previous time, I had never run a 362-CM. I was off this site for awhile, but I ran a 362CMR a while ago for about a half day. We had a hard time starting it, but we ran it against my stock 361 (tuned richer, H tab trimmed) and my stock 036. We bucked up a trailer load of 12-18" diameter 'western softwood' black locust, madrone and white oak logs that I had hauled here for firewood. We swapped bars to make sure that we were comparing saws, and not B&C. Sorry to say that the guy was not happy with his 362 and wanted to trade for or buy my 361, but I declined. He then made me an offer for my minty 036 that I accepted. I did not like the bulk of the 362 (R model), cold blooded, and I presume that the engine setup, carb and intake is the same as the 441, which I have torn down and built up about a half dozen times trying to improve the one I had. Not to my liking. Nor is Mtronic. I accepted the 036 offer only because it was a shelf queen here. Most power of the 3 saws in the group, 10 seconds is all it takes to tune it, it starts on one pull. I also got top dollar for it.


----------



## LRains (Dec 3, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Ah, yes: my bad. I was looking at the 362CMQ weight. The flush handle 362CM is 12.8 lb. Sill a half pound more than the 361, which I believe is correct.
> 
> It is true that at a previous time, I had never run a 362-CM. I was off this site for awhile, but I ran a 362CMR a while ago for about a half day. We had a hard time starting it, but we ran it against my stock 361 (tuned richer, H tab trimmed) and my stock 036. We bucked up a trailer load of 12-18" diameter 'western softwood' black locust, madrone and white oak logs that I had hauled here for firewood. We swapped bars to make sure that we were comparing saws, and not B&C. Sorry to say that the guy was not happy with his 362 and wanted to trade for or buy my 361, but I declined. He then made me an offer for my minty 036 that I accepted. I did not like the bulk of the 362 (R model), cold blooded, and I presume that the engine setup, carb and intake is the same as the 441, which I have torn down and built up about a half dozen times trying to improve the one I had. Not to my liking. Nor is Mtronic. I accepted the 036 offer only because it was a shelf queen here. Most power of the 3 saws in the group, 10 seconds is all it takes to tune it, it starts on one pull. I also got top dollar for it.



I have had no issues with the Mtronics and starting I'm kind of stunned that you found it more difficult to fire off. I know some don't like the Mtronics due to they can't tune the carb to their likening but I have not had an issue just strong running saws. And in my opinion the 362C feels stronger than the 361 although I only ran the saw for about four hours.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> And none of the trees you mentioned are that dense. Maybe the black locusts, but honey locusts it is not. So yes lots of misinformation going around.[emoji9]



Blue gum eucalyptus is not dense?  I can hear the Aussies screaming from here. Never mind Madrone. No honey locust here, they die from fungus rot in the PNW. Lots of that on the other side of the cascades though.

Janka hardness is actually how you want to compare hardwoods though, not density. I will see if I can dig up my old posts comparing typical hardwood species that I cut to typical species in the Midwest.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 3, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Blue gum eucalyptus is not dense?  I can hear the Aussies screaming from here. Never mind Madrone. No honey locust here, they die from fungus rot in the PNW. Lots of that on the other side of the cascades though.
> 
> Janka hardness is actually how you want to compare hardwoods though, not density. I will see if I can dig up my old posts comparing typical hardwood species that I cut to typical species in the Midwest.


Yeah I remember that thread. Blue gum? yup that's pretty hard for sure, but how much of it do you actually cut?

Anyway I was making the point that for a very small weight penalty, you gain quite a bit in versatility. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## windthrown (Dec 3, 2015)

LRains said:


> I have had no issues with the Mtronics and starting I'm kind of stunned that you found it more difficult to fire off. I know some don't like the Mtronics due to they can't tune the carb to their likening but I have not had an issue just strong running saws. And in my opinion the 362C feels stronger than the 361 although I only ran the saw for about four hours.



Well, that's what I thought, that the M-tronics were supposed to start and run great and all. We did timed cuts and direct comparisons betweenn the 3 saws. There is another thread here going about a arborist that burned up two 362CM saws and has them at the shop being repaired under warranty. The dealer said that they have a lot of carbon buildup and that the users did not run them at full throttle enough. Like that would make a difference on an M-tronic saw? *shrug*


----------



## sunfish (Dec 3, 2015)

I prefer a 'true' 60cc saw. Sold a ported 75cc saw after running a stock 562xp for a year.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 3, 2015)

LRains said:


> I have had no issues with the Mtronics and starting I'm kind of stunned that you found it more difficult to fire off. I know some don't like the Mtronics due to they can't tune the carb to their likening but I have not had an issue just strong running saws. And in my opinion the 362C feels stronger than the 361 although I only ran the saw for about four hours.



361s muffler is beyond choked up..run one with a proper muffler mod..it really is night and day on that model.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> Yeah I remember that thread. Blue gum? yup that's pretty hard for sure, but how much of it do you actually cut?



A lot actually. I manage a 40 acre wood lot for some friends in Mendocino Co. They have a lot of redwood, tanoak and eucs on their property. I get down there a few times a year with my 361s (I also load up on cheap CA booze!). I also cut a lot of eucs around here for firewood after the polar vortex frost killed them all in Oregon. Great firewood. If you let them dry, they are nearly impossible to cut. Madrone is just as hard as euc though, and I cut as much of that as I can over toward the coast where my mother lives. Best firewood around here. There is also a black locust stand that I have been cutting near me that was planted before they up and moved the entire town back in the 1930s. Nothing left there but the locust stand now. Weedy invasive species, the owner wants them gone. So into my wood stacks they are going.


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 3, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> Yeah I remember that thread. Blue gum? yup that's pretty hard for sure, but how much of it do you actually cut?
> 
> Anyway I was making the point that for a very small weight penalty, you gain quite a bit in versatility.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I just added up some stuff for the year. I used 80l of bar oil, and billed out 950 hours of chainsaw time. Ignoring my own wood collecting I ran a saw at max oil output for less than 100 hours. 
Using the smallest saw that will do the job probably costs 20% in cut times. 
I MAY have saved 20 hours in 950 by running a heavier saw, or roughly 2%. 
That doesn't take into account that I may work longer with a lighter saw, and assumes every cut is at the maximum speed the saw can cut. 
I'm going to keep choosing the lightest option, my back thanks me. I may add a 70-80cc saw for 25-28" bar requirements, but at the moment I'm happy with a 50,60,90cc group, as most of what I cut is sub 20", and I still have a bigger saw when required.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 3, 2015)

80 liters... ~21 gallons? Sounds about right. I flipped to using veg bar oil and have not looked back. Cheaper, and most of it is free. No chain issues. Oops, I spilled some oil and the dog licked it all up. Um... no trip to the vet required. Here dog, have some more French fry oil.

Agreed on the saw weight thing, and time saved using a larger saw. For me it more about the fatigue factor at the end of the day. I can run a 361 all day. I ran the 440 all day and I just wanted to sit in the hot tub for 2 hours and pound beers. The 460 ran me. Damn vibration machine. The 660 is somewhere between the 440 and the 460. I run it for 2 hours max a day.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 3, 2015)

windthrown said:


> A lot actually. I manage a 40 acre wood lot for some friends in Mendocino Co. They have a lot of redwood, tanoak and eucs on their property. I get down there a few times a year with my 361s (I also load up on cheap CA booze!). I also cut a lot of eucs around here for firewood after the polar vortex frost killed them all in Oregon. Great firewood. If you let them dry, they are nearly impossible to cut. Madrone is just as hard as euc though, and I cut as much of that as I can over toward the coast where my mother lives. Best firewood around here. There is also a black locust stand that I have been cutting near me that was planted before they up and moved the entire town back in the 1930s. Nothing left there but the locust stand now. Weedy invasive species, the owner wants them gone. So into my wood stacks they are going.



The Ash borer has now killed 95% of the Ash trees in the local three state area, and nearly 7.6 billion Ash tress will be lost in the U.S. This year the hillsides were full of gray dead trees. 

One thing most seem to forget is how much environment plays into how truly hard a tree will be. The the soil, rain fall and temperature, will greatly effect the trees growth rate, which normally effects hardness.


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 3, 2015)

windthrown said:


> 80 liters... ~21 gallons? Sounds about right. I flipped to using veg bar oil and have not looked back. Cheaper, and most of it is free. No chain issues. Oops, I spilled some oil and the dog licked it all up. Um... no trip to the vet required. Here dog, have some more French fry oil.
> 
> Agreed on the saw weight thing, and time saved using a larger saw. For me it more about the fatigue factor at the end of the day. I can run a 361 all day. I ran the 440 all day and I just wanted to sit in the hot tub for 2 hours and pound beers. The 460 ran me. Damn vibration machine. The 660 is somewhere between the 440 and the 460. I run it for 2 hours max a day.


I've tried a few different bar oils, some of my smaller saws are marginal oilers and I was chewing out bars. 
Since I swapped to stihl bar oil (the newer, light variety) I've doubled bar life on a couple of saws. It's as dear as all hell, but it's proving cost effective. 
They also happen to be saws that employees use, and I only find out they have a problem when it's too late.... Sigh. 

If I swap out a couple of saws to husky 550s, I'll try again with canola oil.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> The Ash borer has now killed 95% of the as trees in the local three state area, and nearly 7.6 billion Ash tress will be lost in the U.S. This year the hillsides were full of gray dead trees.
> 
> One thing most seem to forget is how much environment plays into how truly hard a tree will be. The the soil, rain fall and temperature, will greatly effect the trees growth rate, which normally effects hardness.



We have firewood import bans on wood from states east of Idaho here for fear of the EAB. I am losing a lot of my pines here to beetles now. There are massive stands of dead pines in the west. Dead snags can be far harder than live ones in many cases, particularly cottonwoods here, as well as Madrone and Eucs. We do not get anywhere near as cold as the Midwest here, but Eucs and Madrones do not tolerate frost well. Nor do California Live oak, which is as dense and hard a tree species as there is in North America. Also Doug firs that grow here west of the Cascades and north of the CA border are stronger, harder and denser than ones that grow south and east of here. South and east DFs get less water, higher temps and they grow slower. So hardness is actually the opposite of expected in that species and we get a premium for DF wood grown here.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 3, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> I've tried a few different bar oils, some of my smaller saws are marginal oilers and I was chewing out bars.
> Since I swapped to stihl bar oil (the newer, light variety) I've doubled bar life on a couple of saws. It's as dear as all hell, but it's proving cost effective.
> They also happen to be saws that employees use, and I only find out they have a problem when it's too late.... Sigh.
> 
> If I swap out a couple of saws to husky 550s, I'll try again with canola oil.



I crank my oilers all the way up on all my saws, and the ported 361 has a 460 oiler in it. If I was in hot and dusty Oz I would use better oil as well with R model HO oilers. Some of the new Stihl saws have really anemic oil pump outputs to meet EPA standards. I have mostly older saws though with higher oiler output. I have not noticed any problems using the Canola, not even any gunking up that everyone said would happen. Its thinner than 30 wt oil, and goes through the saws faster.


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 3, 2015)

windthrown said:


> I crank my oilers all the way up on all my saws, and the ported 361 has a 460 oiler in it. If I was in hot and dusty Oz I would use better oil as well with R model HO oilers. Some of the new Stihl saws have really anemic oil pump outputs to meet EPA standards. I have mostly older saws though with higher oiler output. I have not noticed any problems using the Canola, not even any gunking up that everyone said would happen. Its thinner than 30 wt oil, and goes through the saws faster.


Not disagreeing in any way, it's pretty much a husky 345 and 445 that are the problem, but they earn so much money, and refuse to die. Stihl 150 is probably in the same boat. 
I also get shafted $100 for a 16" 325 bar if I buy locally. 
This year was quiet, 2013/2014 was nearly 200l of bar oil a year. Canola oil appeals, the husky 562 and 385 are happy with whatever oil. The 550 is a better oiling saw than the 346 in my experience and I'd think it will run fine on canola too, I just haven't tried it. 

I'm not so much in hot and dusty Oz, 30-40" average rainfall around here, although 10" down on average this year, driest spring in 100 years.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 4, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> I also get shafted $100 for a 16" 325 bar if I buy locally.
> I'm not so much in hot and dusty Oz, 30-40" average rainfall around here, although 10" down on average this year, driest spring in 100 years.



Ah, South Oz. I keep up with Adelaide, as my cousin has the taco stand there. You are in for a drought, biggest El Nino on record this year. We are getting your rainfall here. Flooding to the north of me, flooding to the south. I am having a normal rain year here (I get 80" average, but Portland is like you at 40" average). Seattle is still under water from last months floods. LA has had flash floods. More trees down here locally in storms than I can carve up. I am really long on firewood here right now.

Bars are cheaper here, even ones made in Oz, and even with the strong US dollar. I recall the cat-hater fuming about that over on the driveller thread. Left Coast (a sponsor here) has a GB bar sale starting at >>>nine dollars<<<! Mostly Chicom bars, but WTF. Cheap as dirt. 16" .325 bar_ and_ chain, $27 USD. Oz made Pro Top 16" .325... $18 USD!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 4, 2015)

Damn... those bars are so cheap at LCS I just put in an order on them. Willits is not far from where my friends live in Mendocino Co. and they will pick them up for me and stash them until I get down there next. I used to go up to Laytonville where Baileys shop was when I was down there, but that is no longer.


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 4, 2015)

Has anyone bought a 60cc saw yet?


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 4, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> Has anyone bought a 60cc saw yet?


I just did last week. NOS 2008 357xp with the dealer tags still on it.


----------



## CoreyB (Dec 4, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> Has anyone bought a 60cc saw yet?


I bought one almost 2 months ago does that count. Of course I got the best one! Lol


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 4, 2015)

Personally I see the 40 & 60 cc combo as the ideal setup for a home user. I would recomend as a 40cc saw the dolmar 421. Built like a pro saw, made for a ambitious homeowner for a price that make you smile.

The used 359 is a very good saw and with the dealer guarentee an excelent deal!

So that would be my choice sofar. Money wise you could get a 421 and the 359 for the same as a 550.

7


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 4, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> 361s muffler is beyond choked up..run one with a proper muffler mod..it really is night and day on that model.



The non-US ones aren't as choked up - and the power specs were higher.


----------



## huskyboy (Dec 4, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> Has anyone bought a 60cc saw yet?


Got my eBay Echo cs590 yesterday wanted to try one after all the good reviews I seen here.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 4, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Here it is: MS 361 12lbs 12.6 oz.
> 
> ↑
> Does anyone have a 361 dry pho weight?
> ...



That's quite a bit more than the other results I have seen on the 361. I don't know why the results vary so much on that model (.45 lbs) ....

Edit; Actually, that is about what one with heated handles should weight.


----------



## moondoggie (Dec 4, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> And none of the trees you mentioned are that dense. Maybe the black locusts, but honey locusts it is not. So yes lots of misinformation going around.[emoji9]


Honey locusts is Damn hard.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Sagetown (Dec 4, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> Has anyone bought a 60cc saw yet?


I bought a MS 362C in mid October, 2015




Wood Doctor said:


> Get the Stihl MS361 and fit it with a 20" bar. Mine now has dual bumper spikes, but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not having ran the MS361, all I can say is the MS362C ain't bad. Ain't bad at all.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm very happy with my 362 C also, but my brother did run it at part throttle and it did screw up the M-Tronic for a while (stalling & hard to start).

Mine is also ported, and it is my small saw. For softer Maples, Tulip, etc it feels like a Beast, but when you start cutting harder woods, I generally will switch to the 044 before the 20" bar is fully used.


----------



## caffeine1fg (Dec 4, 2015)

I don't know if this is the place but between CoreyB, nnero, millermod, captainhaddoc and mastermind, I was pretty much sold on the 6100 Dolmar's merits. Saved over $200 (Canadian) over Stihl or Husky. Great bang for the buck.
I've had mine around a month now and I'm really happy with it.
Thanks guys!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 4, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> That's quite a bit more than the other results I have seen on the 361. I don't know why the results vary so much on that model (.45 lbs) ....



One model where the reliable results I have seen haven't varied at all is the 562xp, where *all* the results have been 12.8 lbs (or 12 lbs 12.8 oz) - regardless what the specs said at the moment (has varied widely, specially in the US).

All results I have seen on the MS362 have been between 13.02 and 13.2 lbs, 13.2 being most common.

*Currently*, the only 60cc saws that are lighter than the 562xp is the 560xp and 2260 (the 560 and ounce or two lighter - the usual Husky/Jred difference).


----------



## caffeine1fg (Dec 4, 2015)

I know they are long since discontinued so kind of irrelevant to this thread, but no one has raved about their 262xp yet! Not much echo praise here either?


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 4, 2015)

huskyboy said:


> Got my eBay Echo cs590 yesterday wanted to try one after all the good reviews I seen here.


Let us know how you like the 590. That seems to be the best bang for your buck out there. thats also a thought of mine, $400 for a brand new saw vs $370 for the used 361. just was concerned if the echo has enough power in stock form.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 4, 2015)

caffeine1fg said:


> I know they are long since discontinued so kind of irrelevant to this thread, but no one has raved about their 262xp yet! Not much echo praise here either?


The Echo is a fine saw. Both the Dolmar 6100 and Echo 590/600 are the size and weight of a 70cc saw. However they're more affordable high quality options.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 4, 2015)

Sagetown said:


> I bought a MS 362C in mid October, 2015
> View attachment 466704
> 
> 
> ...



Of course it isn't bad, clearly improved vs. the early 362s.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 4, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> The Echo is a fine saw. Both the Dolmar 6100 and Echo 590/600 are the size and weight of a 70cc saw. However they're more affordable high quality options.



The Echo 620 is the one to compare to most other saws mentioned in this thread though - and that one is even heavier, and also cost a lot more than the 590. They still have some work to do, before they are really close to the competition.

Over here, the Echo saws are too expensive to be of any real interest (including the 590, that cost about the same as the 555).


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 4, 2015)

caffeine1fg said:


> I know they are long since discontinued so kind of irrelevant to this thread, but no one has raved about their 262xp yet! Not much echo praise here either?



Buying a model as old as the 262xp is for the specially interested, it isn't a readily available option.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 4, 2015)

caffeine1fg said:


> I know they are long since discontinued so kind of irrelevant to this thread, but no one has raved about their 262xp yet! Not much echo praise here either?


It took me a few years to find one. It's a cuttin SOB for sure, but I like a ported 357 mo better!


----------



## huskyboy (Dec 4, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Let us know how you like the 590. That seems to be the best bang for your buck out there. thats also a thought of mine, $400 for a brand new saw vs $370 for the used 361. just was concerned if the echo has enough power in stock form.


I got mine new in the box 340$, although the warranty does not apply because of eBay, I don't care because I might do a muffler mod and I work on my own stuff. I tried it out today on a 18" piece of ash log and I could lean on it pretty damn hard, it's got nice torque and balls. For 250$+ less than a husky 555 it's a damn good deal. I demoed a 555 and from what I remember it definitely was not as torquey as the 590.


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 4, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> ...
> *Currently*, the only 60cc saws that are lighter than the 562xp is the 560xp and 2260 (the 560 and ounce or two lighter - the usual Husky/Jred difference).


Sorry but this is not correct. The Oleo Mac 962 (which is by the way a 61.5cc saw) weighs less than the 562 but more than the 560. I know old school etc. but it is still manufactured and sold new today.

7


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 4, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> IMHO, the MS361 is the best 60cc saw ever, at least after mods.



So would an 036 do? After the mods? I know other builders loved them. It handles WAY better than a big boxy 362 box of manure does.........

Do you consider a 361 that much better than a 036? I take that 036 into the woods, then a 038M, then my 066 0r 056M.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 4, 2015)

I don't think I've ever ported a 036/360.


----------



## Fire8 (Dec 4, 2015)

Sagetown said:


> I bought a MS 362C in mid October, 2015
> View attachment 466704
> 
> 
> ...


Did you ever go check over the border on the 150


----------



## Big Block (Dec 4, 2015)

huskyboy said:


> I got mine new in the box 340$, although the warranty does not apply because of eBay, I don't care because I might do a muffler mod and I work on my own stuff. I tried it out today on a 18" piece of ash log and I could lean on it pretty damn hard, it's got nice torque and balls. For 250$+ less than a husky 555 it's a damn good deal. I demoed a 555 and from what I remember it definitely was not as torquey as the 590.



I see you joined the club. Kinda surprised. You will be glad you did.


----------



## huskyboy (Dec 4, 2015)

Big Block said:


> I see you joined the club. Kinda surprised. You will be glad you did.


I was suprised by the echo, for the money it's damn good deal


----------



## CoreyB (Dec 4, 2015)

huskyboy said:


> I was suprised by the echo, for the money it's damn good deal


For people to dismiss these. Echo's would be silliness. One reason people complain about weight is just because their wallet still has some weight to it after you buy this saw. So saw weight plus all that saved cash weight really adds up and boggs some guy's down.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 4, 2015)

Mad Professor said:


> So would an 036 do? After the mods? I know other builders loved them. It handles WAY better than a big boxy 362 box of manure does.........
> 
> Do you consider a 361 that much better than a 036? I take that 036 into the woods, then a 038M, then my 066 0r 056M.



Only real 'problem' with the stock 036 is the clutch drum/bearing that were recalled/upgraded to the beefier 360 kit. Without the upgreade they are prone to grenade. The smaller clutch drum/bearing from the 036 is an upgrade for the 290/310/390 saws though, and I have swapped them over to get rim drives on those saws.

As for the 361 vs. the 036/360? Depends on what you define as better. 036 has more stock torque and a tad more power (rated and real), is far easier and faster to tune, and the early model did not need any mods because the stock muffler was wide open. The vibration is considerably higher on the 036/360 with he rubber AV mounts than the spring mounted 361. The 361 revs higher and has less torque to get the similar power. Open the muffler on the 361 (shark gill or StihlBilly mod) and you re-gain the 'lost' EPA power. The 036 has screw-in oil and gas caps which I prefer over flippy caps. The 361 has quad ports, which is a definite improvement. The 361 is more prone to flooding if you do not know how to start them. I never use the decomp starting a cold 361. The PRO 036 has a decomp, the non-PRO does not (the only real difference between them). The oil pumps have the exact same outputs on the stock 036/360/361/362 saws. The 361/2 saws can be upgraded with the 460 and 460R oil pumps to get higher outputs, but the 036/360 pumps cannot. The owners manuals on the 036/360 say that a 20 inch bar is the limit, but the same output 361/2 saw manuals say a 25 inch bar is the limit. I have run a 25 on the 036 and the 361 with no problem. They weigh about the same and they are both slim model saws.

So its torque vs RPM, higher vibe rubber vs low vibe springs, clutch bearing mod vs. muffler mod, screw-in caps vs flippy caps. Having owned and run both, I would say that they are a dead heat overall. I prefer lower vibe saws and tend toward higher revving ones. I also prefer screw-in caps and easy to start and tune saws though.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 4, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Only real 'problem' with the stock 036 is the clutch drum/bearing that were recalled/upgraded to the beefier 360 kit. Without the upgreade they are prone to grenade. The smaller clutch drum/bearing from the 036 is an upgrade for the 290/310/390 saws though, and I have swapped them over to get rim drives on those saws.
> 
> As for the 361 vs. the 036/360? Depends on what you define as better. 036 has more stock torque and a tad more power (rated and real), is far easier and faster to tune, and the early model did not need any mods because the stock muffler was wide open. The vibration is considerably higher on the 036/360 with he rubber AV mounts than the spring mounted 361. The 361 revs higher and has less torque to get the similar power. Open the muffler on the 361 (shark gill or StihlBilly mod) and you re-gain the 'lost' EPA power. The 036 has screw-in oil and gas caps which I prefer over flippy caps. The 361 has quad ports, which is a definite improvement. The 361 is more prone to flooding if you do not know how to start them. I never use the decomp starting a cold 361. The PRO 036 has a decomp, the non-PRO does not (the only real difference between them). The oil pumps have the exact same outputs on the stock 036/360/361/362 saws. The 361/2 saws can be upgraded with the 460 and 460R oil pumps to get higher outputs, but the 036/360 pumps cannot. The owners manuals on the 036/360 say that a 20 inch bar is the limit, but the same output 361/2 saw manuals say a 25 inch bar is the limit. I have run a 25 on the 036 and the 361 with no problem. They weigh about the same and they are both slim model saws.
> 
> So its torque vs RPM, higher vibe rubber vs low vibe springs, clutch bearing mod vs. muffler mod, screw-in caps vs flippy caps. Having owned and run both, I would say that they are a dead heat overall. I prefer lower vibe saws and tend toward higher revving ones. I also prefer screw-in caps and easy to start and tune saws though.




Nice, quality post reflecting your vast knowledge base, THANKS!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 4, 2015)

You guys are making me want another MS361!


----------



## stihlaficionado (Dec 4, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> You guys are making me want another MS361!


I know where there's a mint 361 ported by some engineer dude


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 4, 2015)

stihlaficionado said:


> I know where there's a mint 361 ported by some engineer dude


----------



## stihlaficionado (Dec 4, 2015)

blsnelling said:


>


Didn't you take any when you ported it?

It's going to have to wait until Tuesday because my wife has the iPhone


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 4, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> The Echo is a fine saw. Both the Dolmar 6100 and Echo 590/600 are the size and weight of a 70cc saw. However they're more affordable high quality options.



The weights are close but not the same. As you know, the thing that makes the 590/600/620 so interesting (besides price) is how they respond to a simple (15 min.) MM and tune. For guys willing to do such a mod with the Echo, you will have a saw that cuts like a 70cc but weighs significantly less (ready to cut). IMO, all three saws below would have similar cutting performance:

Echo 600p____PHO: 13 lb - 7 oz.____Fuel: 21.8 oz.____Oil: 10.1 oz.____TTL Weight: 15.43 lbs.____Price: $450 (Ebay)
Husky 372xp__PHO: 14 lb - 3.5 oz.___Fuel: 26.04 oz.___Oil: 13.53 oz.___TTL Weight: 16.69 lbs.____Price: $879.95
Stihl ms441___PHO: 15 lb - 1 oz.____Fuel: 24.5 oz.____Oil: 12.2 oz.____TTL Weight: 17.36 lbs.____Price: $950

Now if you port the 600p for $300 + $450 = $750: You will have a saw that costs much less and will out cut the other two any day of the week. Yes, it's not fair to compare a ported saw to a stock or MM'd saw. My point is, for $750, you will have a saw that will bury the other two. The fact that Echo is a quality built, simple, and reliable machine just adds to the value.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 4, 2015)

go to walmart and get the new wild thing that they just come out with,,, it is 63cc's,,, i hear it is a screamer and runs like a 70cc


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 4, 2015)

Cherry 361s eh ?


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 4, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> View attachment 466871
> 
> 
> Cherry 361s eh ?


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 4, 2015)

This place wreaks of saw snobs.


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 4, 2015)

Fire8 said:


> Did you ever go check over the border on the 150


Ummm; You lost me there Fire8. Was I s'posed too ?


----------



## CoreyB (Dec 4, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> This place wreaks of saw snobs.


I am a saw snob. I openly admit I would pick a chainsaw any day over a weed Wacker. I and my saws are above those weed whackers.


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 4, 2015)

You haven't tried a brushcutter/clearing saw yet. That can be some pretty mean chit with 40-50 CC!

7


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 4, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> I am a saw snob. I openly admit I would pick a chainsaw any day over a weed Wacker. I and my saws are above those weed whackers.


I gotta have mah weed whacker to clear all them grapevines, briers and brambles, so's I can use mah saw to fell them trees.


Keep those teeth sharp, and go through 3" - 4" saplings like soft butter. No back breaking chain sawing for them.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 4, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Cherry 361s eh ?



The flippy caps are too new on that though. Brazilliam model? Or swapped out caps?


----------



## windthrown (Dec 4, 2015)

60cc saws...

My near mint 036 PRO when I got it... with the original funky scrench


----------



## windthrown (Dec 4, 2015)

60cc saws...

My first 361 in use in Southern Oregon with my cat, an 025 saw and a pile of fresh cut Madrone


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 4, 2015)

windthrown said:


> 60cc saws...
> 
> My first 361 in use in Southern Oregon with my cat, an 025 saw and a pile of fresh cut Madrone
> 
> View attachment 466920


That bar looks long. What is it, a 24"?


----------



## windthrown (Dec 4, 2015)

60cc saws...

One of many MS310s that I muffler modified and added a rim drive to


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 4, 2015)

windthrown said:


> 60cc saws...
> 
> My first 361 in use in Southern Oregon with my cat, an 025 saw and a pile of fresh cut Madrone
> 
> View attachment 466920



This is a nice 361 also (haha):

http://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Chain-Saws/CS-361P


----------



## windthrown (Dec 4, 2015)

Sagetown said:


> That bar looks long. What is it, a 24"?



Its really a 24", but Stihl calls it a 25" for whatever reason. Ain't that long though. I use a 25 on my 361s as often as I do a 20. Depends on the wood. I use skip on a 25 in Doug fir a lot and it motors through like tissue. Half the 361s that I bought used around these parts had 28" bars on them out the door from the shops. They were all beginning to bar burn from lack of oil though.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 4, 2015)

windthrown said:


> The flippy caps are too new on that though. Brazilliam model? Or swapped out caps?



Swapped


----------



## windthrown (Dec 4, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Swapped



Ah, I was hoping to see a Bra Zillian 361 pop up with the #3 starting cereal number. I have yet to see one, even in a photo. I did come across a Brazilian 380 once. Guy brought it up from Mexico.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 4, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Ah, I was hoping to see a Bra Zillian 361 pop up with the #3 starting cereal number. I have yet to see one, even in a photo. I did come across a Brazilian 380 once. Guy brought it up from Mexico.



Ive swapped em' on every saw that had caps with no ID marks , i seem to get them on quicker with the ID marks...ive gotten really pissed at a few of those flippy caps here and there..the marks on the new ones seem to make it easier for me..sounds dumb..but true.


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 4, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Its really a 24", but Stihl calls it a 25" for whatever reason. Ain't that long though. I use a 25 on my 361s as often as I do a 20. Depends on the wood. Half the 361s that I bought used around these parts had 28" bars on them. They were all beginning to bar burn from lack of oil though.


How well I know. 1st day with my 362, I called my Tech from the woods, and he said open the oiler wide open. I wasn't using STIHL bar oil, and that played a part in over-heating the chain and bar. I added a lil mineral spirits to my oil till I could get the stihl oil. My first batch was a lil too thin, and I had oil dripping off the top sides of the bar. I'd say it was getting plenty then.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 4, 2015)

Sagetown said:


> I gotta have mah weed whacker to clear all them grapevines, briers and brambles, so's I can use mah saw to fell them trees.
> View attachment 466904
> 
> Keep those teeth sharp, and go through 3" - 4" saplings like soft butter. No back breaking chain sawing for them.
> View attachment 466905




We have 2 of those 250s..good machines.


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 4, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Ive swapped em' on every saw that had caps with no ID marks , i seem to get them on quicker with the ID marks...ive gotten really pissed at a few of those flippy caps here and there..the marks on the new ones seem to make it easier for me..sounds dumb..but true.


There were times I felt like I was going to have fingers with the sensitivity of a safe-cracker to get those caps to seat.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 4, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Ive swapped em' on every saw that had caps with no ID marks , i seem to get them on quicker with the ID marks...ive gotten really pissed at a few of those flippy caps here and there..the marks on the new ones seem to make it easier for me..sounds dumb..but true.



Oh no, not dumb. I have had many a spill of a gas and oil from not seating and twisting the flippies in correctly. My 211 oil cap is like that. Must press hard and twist, or it sits unseated, and leaks like a #[email protected] #[email protected]& @$() @(${U @($)U!!!!!!! 

I much prefer the old screw-in caps. Nothing to break on them. Solid, and no moving parts.


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 4, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> We have 2 of those 250s..good machines.


Yes Sir. However; I thought I ruined mine when I put that big chainsaw blade on it. Ran it half an hour, and next time I started it, it wouldn't rev. It was like the drive shaft was messed up. Trouble shooting the situation. STIHL manual never mentioned my assumption, just kept saying to check sparkplug, muffler, fuel, etc., etc. Finally, that's what I did. Muffler Screen was nearly shut off with carbon. Dropped a new plug in it for good measure, and she not only runs good, she starts a whole lot easier than before.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 4, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Oh no, not dumb. I have had many a spill of a gas and oil from not seating and twisting the flippies in correctly. My 211 oil cap is like that. Must press hard and twist, or it sits unseated, and leaks like a #[email protected] #[email protected]& @$() @(${U @($)U!!!!!!!
> 
> I much prefer the old screw-in caps. Nothing to break on them. Solid, and no moving parts.



Funny you say that , i just worked on a 171 (same thing as a 211 just less displacement ) and it probably took me 5 minutes to get the oil cap on and then it spilled anyway ..i got incredibly pissed off


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 4, 2015)

Get a room!


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 4, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Funny you say that , i just worked on a 171 (same thing as a 211 just less displacement ) and it probably took me 5 minutes to get the oil cap on and then it spilled anyway ..i got incredibly pissed off


For sure U can't get in a hurry, and U must pay attention.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 4, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Funny you say that , i just worked on a 171 (same thing as a 211 just less displacement ) and it probably took me 5 minutes to get the oil cap on and then it spilled anyway ..i got incredibly pissed off



Yah, I think its is a flaw in the 1139 series saw body design. I got a new set of marked oil and gas caps for the 211, but the new bloody oil flippy is just as hard to press in as the original. Trick is to press in HARD, then twist. One of several reasons that I changed to using Canola bar oil. It spills, and the dog can enjoy licking it up. It is also thinner than 30wt.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 4, 2015)

The oil cap on the 211 is a masterpiece of engineering.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 4, 2015)

Sagetown said:


> For sure U can't get in a hurry, and U must pay attention.
> View attachment 466928



Off topic of the 60ss saws, but when your 211 oil line elbow leaks (and it will), drain the oil tank, pull the oil line, dry it off and the hole it was in, and use some oil resistant Permatex (the blue stuff) around the hole in the oil tank and push the elbow back in place. Let it dry overnight. I did that a year ago and it stopped the leak. Only two problems with that model saw. I have had 3 of these. They are good little saws, and way better than the 210 that they replaced.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 4, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> The oil cap on the 211 is a masterpiece of engineering.



That applies to all Stihl flippy caps... they suck in my opinion. Screw in caps are better!


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 4, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Yah, I think its is a flaw in the 1139 series saw body design. I got a new set of marked oil and gas caps for the 211, but the new bloody oil flippy is just as hard to press in as the original. Trick is to press in HARD, then twist. One of several reasons that I changed to using Canola bar oil. It spills, and the dog can enjoy licking it up. It is also thinner than 30wt.


I tried veggie oil once. Was bucking a log, and bugs kept getting in my face, and I'd wave them off, but they'd come right back. Finally stopped to question what's going on with all them bugs ? Yikes; it was honey bees, I dropped the saw, and got outa there. Those bees swarmed my saw bar. They were being drawn by the aroma of the oil. I don't need that.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 4, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Off topic of the 60ss saws, but when your 211 oil line elbow leaks (and it will), drain the oil tank, pull the oil line, and use some oil resistant Permatex (the blue stuff) around the hole in the oil tank and the elbow. Let it dry overnight. I did that a year ago and it stopped the leak. Only two problems with that model saw. I have had 3 of these. They are good little saws, and way better than the 210 that they replaced.



I was just going to mention that. I sold off my 211 to a friend that wanted a small saw, I told him it leaked, got a call the next day with, you weren't joking!!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 4, 2015)

Sagetown said:


> I tried veggie oil once. Was bucking a log, and bugs kept getting in my face, and I'd wave them off, but they'd come right back. Finally stopped to question what's going on with all them bugs ? Yikes; it was honey bees, I dropped the saw, and got outa there. Those bees swarmed my saw bar. They were being drawn by the aroma of the oil. I don't need that.



Amusing. I have never had that problem using used French fry oil or new Canola. Bees I do not understand though. Wasps I could see doing that when they flip to meat eating mode in late fall.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 4, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> The oil cap on the 211 is a masterpiece of engineering.



Im not one to complain about anything , i just adapt and move forward..but stihls flippy caps are totally over-engineered pieces of **** in my opinion...seems like i have more trouble with certain models..idk...atleast husqvarna went the right direction with them.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 4, 2015)

windthrown said:


> That applies to all Stihl flippy caps... they suck in my opinion. Screw in caps are better!



I agree, but the oil cap on the 211 is particularly well designed.


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 4, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Off topic of the 60ss saws, but when your 211 oil line elbow leaks (and it will), drain the oil tank, pull the oil line, dry it off and the hole it was in, and use some oil resistant Permatex (the blue stuff) around the hole in the oil tank and push the elbow back in place. Let it dry overnight. I did that a year ago and it stopped the leak. Only two problems with that model saw. I have had 3 of these. They are good little saws, and way better than the 210 that they replaced.


That sounds reasonable, but what if the line cracks, can U get that stuff to break loose?


----------



## windthrown (Dec 4, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Im not one to complain about anything , i just adapt and move forward..but stihls flippy caps are totally over-engineered pieces of **** in my opinion...seems like i have more trouble with certain models..idk...atleast husqvarna went the right direction with them.



When flippy caps came out my ex and I both agreed that they sucked, right from the start. Screw caps you can fill and seal. One in twenty flippy twists can fail and gush oil or gas and the day can head down hill from there. Dunno why they had to go overboard on 'tooless' caps and bar adjusters. Both bad ideas for stupid homeowners.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 4, 2015)

Sagetown said:


> That sounds reasonable, but what if the line cracks, can U get that stuff to break loose?



That type of Permatex stays flexible. It will come off the enamel paint on the saw with some rubbing. I have found that oil lines rarely crack compared to fuel lines though.


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 4, 2015)

Flippy Caps ~ 
Missouri Jim gives us an example of how we react when our toes begin to feel warm and squishy.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 4, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I don't think I've ever ported a 036/360.


ahhhh......I can get an 036 PRO in the mail with some knife pictures if you are curious....


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 4, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> It is no secret I'm a fan of the 362 C. Very good performance, and the best air filtration of any of them.
> 
> I also like the internal clutch, and the B&C should be compatible with your other saw if the need ever arises.


Ahhhhh .....that is a NO on the B&C.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 4, 2015)

The big monster uses a different B&C???


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 4, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> The big monster uses a different B&C???


Yuppers. 
08,050,051,070,075,076,076S,090&090G use the 3002 mount. (090&090G a lil different)
Old 024 on up use 3003.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 4, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> Yuppers.
> 08,050,051,070,075,076,076S,090&090G use the 3002 mount. (090&090G a lil different)
> Old 024 on up use 3003.


Forgot 084,088,880. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 4, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> The big monster uses a different B&C???


When I head to NH I can bring one by and you can try it. 
You are out of the way on the northern NY road trip.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm about 2 minutes off of Rte 84 if you got that route.

Thanks for the info, learn something every day!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 4, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I'm about 2 minutes off of Rte 84 if you got that route.
> 
> Thanks for the info, learn something every day!


Yeah. 
024-3003
241-3005
Strange. 
Bring the ported Oh-Nine-Oh also?


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 5, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> One model where the reliable results I have seen haven't varied at all is the 562xp, where *all* the results have been 12.8 lbs (or 12 lbs 12.8 oz) - regardless what the specs said at the moment (has varied widely, specially in the US).
> 
> *All results I have seen on the MS362 have been between 13.02 and 13.2 lbs, 13.2 being most common.*
> 
> *Currently*, the only 60cc saws that are lighter than the 562xp is the 560xp and 2260 (the 560 and ounce or two lighter - the usual Husky/Jred difference).


Just got a Stihl catalog in the mail. Here's the answer to the MS 362 weight differences.
There are 3 models of the 362 . 
C-M This is the basic saw weighing 12.8 pounds. 
Next is the C-MQ. It is equipped with the Quickstop*Plus chainbreak features, weighing 13.0 pounds.
Followed by the R-CM. This model is the Wrap-Handle version available in select areas, weighing 13.6 pounds.
Hope this helps settle the confusion on this model.


----------



## caffeine1fg (Dec 5, 2015)

That stihl is peeing on Missouri Jim because he's wearing a Husqvarna cap!




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 5, 2015)

caffeine1fg said:


> That stihl is peeing on Missouri Jim because he's wearing a Husqvarna cap!


[/QUOTE]
I never notice his cap. Good catch.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> Sorry but this is not correct. The Oleo Mac 962 (which is by the way a 61.5cc saw) weighs less than the 562 but more than the 560. I know old school etc. but it is still manufactured and sold new today.
> 
> 7



Just try to find one - and they were known for "optimistic" specs.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Only real 'problem' with the stock 036 is the clutch drum/bearing that were recalled/upgraded to the beefier 360 kit. Without the upgreade they are prone to grenade. .....


The clutch assembly still is known to grenade on the 261 and 362 - but somehow it isn't mentioned often on the AS - it is on other forums though...


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> The weights are close but not the same. As you know, the thing that makes the 590/600/620 so interesting (besides price) is how they respond to a simple (15 min.) MM and tune. For guys willing to do such a mod with the Echo, you will have a saw that cuts like a 70cc but weighs significantly less (ready to cut). IMO, all three saws below would have similar cutting performance:
> 
> Echo 600p____PHO: 13 lb - 7 oz.____Fuel: 21.8 oz.____Oil: 10.1 oz.____TTL Weight: 15.43 lbs.____Price: $450 (Ebay)
> Husky 372xp__PHO: 14 lb - 3.5 oz.___Fuel: 26.04 oz.___Oil: 13.53 oz.___TTL Weight: 16.69 lbs.____Price: $879.95
> ...



The Echo 590 (or 600) should be compared to the Husky 555 - and then it looses badly on all accounts!

In the US it may be cheaper, but in most of the world it isn't.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 5, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> The clutch assembly still is known to grenade on the 261 and 362 - but somehow it isn't mentioned often on the AS - it is on other forums though...


Blowing up and killing nuns and orphans. 
Even orphan nuns. 
Oh the Humanity....


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2015)

windthrown said:


> ...
> 
> As for the 361 vs. the 036/360? Depends on what you define as better. 036 has more stock torque and a tad more power (rated and real), is far easier and faster to tune, and the early model did not need any mods because the stock muffler was wide open. The vibration is considerably higher on the 036/360 with he rubber AV mounts than the spring mounted 361. The 361 revs higher and has less torque to get the similar power. .....



That is the case only if the 361 is the demoted US version - as you surely know?

The cylinder and muffler is different from the original German made version.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> Sorry but this is not correct. The Oleo Mac 962 (which is by the way a 61.5cc saw) weighs less than the 562 but more than the 560. I know old school etc. but it is still manufactured and sold new today.
> 
> 7



Specs were proved to be "optimistic" though (on the 56cc version, both weight and power) - so it is reasonable to believe they were/are on the 62cc version as well.

Their 62cc versions were their only somewhat interesting ones though.....


----------



## caffeine1fg (Dec 5, 2015)

Meh! 60cc saws! lol. Actually 40 or 60 are my favorites.

A lot of brand bantering for a class so many people dismiss.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Ah, I was hoping to see a Bra Zillian 361 pop up with the #3 starting cereal number. I have yet to see one, even in a photo. I did come across a Brazilian 380 once. Guy brought it up from Mexico.



The Brazilian ones are out there, but of course not in Europe or North America - nothing new about that!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2015)

windthrown said:


> When flippy caps came out my ex and I both agreed that they sucked, right from the start. Screw caps you can fill and seal. One in twenty flippy twists can fail and gush oil or gas and the day can head down hill from there. Dunno why they had to go overboard on 'tooless' caps and bar adjusters.* Both bad ideas for stupid homeowners*.


Exactly what it is, and to score points in (ridiculous) "consumer tests", where all stupid "features" gain points....


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2015)

Sagetown said:


> Just got a Stihl catalog in the mail. Here's the answer to the MS 362 weight differences.
> There are 3 models of the 362 .
> C-M This is the basic saw weighing 12.8 pounds.
> Next is the C-MQ. It is equipped with the Quickstop*Plus chainbreak features, weighing 13.0 pounds.
> ...



I have seen all that before - but it is about specs, and not the truth.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 5, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> The clutch assembly still is known to grenade on the 261 and 362 - but somehow it isn't mentioned often on the AS - it is on other forums though...



Seems strange. The 034 was OK with the smaller 036 clutch bearing, as are the 290/310/390 when they are swapped in. The 036 blew them up regularly. The 360 clutch bearing was made beefier and the problem went away. The 361 has the same clutch bearing as the 360, as does the 362. I do not know of any grenading 361 problems. Seems odd. Similarly, the 026 and 260 have the same clutch bearing as the 261.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 5, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> The Brazilian ones are out there, but of course not in Europe or North America - nothing new about that!



Not quite. Mexico gets Brazilian 361s, as well as 381s. Mexico is in North America (last I looked).


----------



## windthrown (Dec 5, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> That is the case only if the 361 is the demoted US version - as you surely know?
> 
> The cylinder and muffler is different from the original German made version.



Yes, yes. You have made that point many times here. Be advised that in the states we only have access to these weenie _vastly inferior_ MS361 American made saws. We (or at least I) do not have access to any of your _vastly superior_ German Made EU market 361 saws. In future, please assume that any reference to any 361 saws that I make is in reference to the Made in Virginia AMERICAN 361. That may change to include the Brazilian made 361 at some time in future though, as they are available in Mexico and some may drift up this way.

Of course, note also that your _vastly superior_ German Made EU 361 saws cost a vastly larger sum of money in the EU. I would not have been willing to pay the insane ransom that you pay for chainsaws in the EU. As such, I think that the US 361 saws are a far better value, yes? I paid at most $500 USD for new 361s here, out the door. For that reason I shipped many of them down under, and several to the EU when the US dollar was weak and the 361 was still available here. Nuk nuk nuk...


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Not quite. Mexico gets Brazilian 361s, as well as 381s. Mexico is in North America (last I looked).



I may be wrong, but I think Mexico usually is thought of as middle America, not North - but it may vary with the context?


----------



## windthrown (Dec 5, 2015)

Looking at the Mexico Stihl site the Brazilian 361 has 3.4 kW but in Mexico they list it as 4.5 HP instead of 4.6, which they do on the Brazil site.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Yes, yes. You have made that point many times here. Be advised that in the states we only have access to these weenie _vastly inferior_ MS361 American made saws. We (or at least I) do not have access to any of your _vastly superior_ German Made EU market 361 saws. In future, please assume that any reference to any 361 saws that I make is in reference to the Made in Virginia AMERICAN 361. That may change to include the Brazilian made 361 at some time in future though, as they are available in Mexico and some may drift up this way.
> 
> Of course, note also that your _vastly superior_ German Made EU 361 saws cost a vastly larger sum of money in the EU. I would not have been willing to pay the insane ransom that you pay for chainsaws in the EU. As such, I think that the US 361 saws are a far better value, yes? I paid at most $500 USD for new 361s here, out the door. For that reason I shipped many of them down under, and several to the EU when the US dollar was weak and the 361 was still available here. Nuk nuk nuk...



If you bought a heated one, and you would get a German made one, with a metal handlebar. 

Too late now though...


----------



## windthrown (Dec 5, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> I may be wrong, but I think Mexico usually is thought of as middle America, not North - but it may vary with the context?



Mexico is in Latin America, but it is in North America. Mexico is not considered as part of Central America. Central America extends from Guatemala/Belize to Panama. Even Central America is part of the North American continent though, but not generally grouped with it. California used to be in Mexico, as were Utah, Nevada, Arizona, Texas and New Mexico. We are all part of NAFTA now, the North American Free Trade Agreement: Mexico, Canada and the USA. So I should be able to get a 361 in Mexico w/o paying any tariff.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 5, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> If you bought a heated one, and you would get a German made one, with a metal handlebar.
> 
> Too late now though...



They were not available here. Maybe in Canada and Alaska, and the far north Midwest US? I have never seen an arctic 361.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey, found a Chicom 361 for sale online for only $269 shipped! It looks sort of real...

http://www.dhgate.com/store/product/high-quality-ms361-chainsaw-59cc-chainsaw/267676235.html


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2015)

They definitely were in Canada, and of course over here.

I had one until it was stolen a few years ago, and it was a really "peppy" saw, with very good trigger response - and it didn't like to be tuned for much less max rpm than 14.500.


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 5, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> I have seen all that before - but it is about specs, and not the truth.


I don't know about the truth, but the fact is, each variation of that saw is going to weigh in differently, something I had not considered when reading all the different comments on the subject.


----------



## huskyboy (Dec 5, 2015)

I never ran a 362 or 361 only a 555 and 562xp, but I can say just look at all the negative reviews out there on the 362, it seems to be a pig in stock form from reading on here. Besides you can buy a 300$ ms 362 if you know where to look (Echo cs590)


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 5, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> I just did last week. NOS 2008 357xp with the dealer tags still on it.


Change your sig. You damn saw flipper. 
You stihl have my address right? Just let me know how much money to pour into your pocket when you get it back from Cotle Ln.


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 5, 2015)

huskyboy said:


> I never ran a 362 or 361 only a 555 and 562xp, but I can say just look at all the negative reviews out there on the 362, it seems to be a pig in stock form from reading on here. Besides you can buy a 300$ ms 362 if you know where to look (Echo cs590)


Yeah; I've read those reviews too. I'd go into the shops, handle them, and only had good feelings about them. The one I own, is great. It starts with such ease. Matter of fact, I have a Poulan 34cc that is much, much harder to start than my MS362C. Pig ? I don't see where they get that idea. Heavy ? In use there is no notice of a weight issue. Totting a saw, any saw for that matter, over rough terrain for any distance is going to be a burden, especially to an old feller like me. Matter of fact, I'd gladly let someone else carry my 10 pounder saws in that case.


----------



## Robin Wood (Dec 5, 2015)

how come no one suggested that guy husqvarna 61 ?
its the best 60cc ever made known to mankind


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 5, 2015)

Robin Wood said:


> how come no one suggested that guy husqvarna 61 ?
> its the best 60cc ever made known to mankind


The very first pro saw I wanted was a Husqy. But, in my parts anything above the big box store saws are as rare as a lizard on the north pole. No Dealers, nada. So, here, we get what's available, and STIHL seems to have a Shop on every street corner.


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 5, 2015)

Robin Wood said:


> how come no one suggested that guy husqvarna 61 ?
> its the best 60cc ever made known to mankind


continued:........... Matter of fact, I tried to inquire via e-mail with Husqy, but every path was obscured, and confusing, so decided, if I'm a waste of their time, I don't need to waste my time on them either.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Dec 5, 2015)

Sagetown said:


> I don't know about the truth, but the fact is, each variation of that saw is going to weigh in differently, something I had not considered when reading all the different comments on the subject.


I have both the 361 & 362. Stock the 362 has more on the bottom end. It's bulkier, but so what?

For a guy that is using it cut firewood or take down a few trees a year it's a well built saw that will last many years with proper maintenance.


----------



## Fire8 (Dec 5, 2015)

Sagetown said:


> The very first pro saw I wanted was a Husqy. But, in my parts anything above the big box store saws are as rare as a lizard on the north pole. No Dealers, nada. So, here, we get what's available, and STIHL seems to have a Shop on every street corner.


That's the only reason I have more stihl then husq now, I would rather has husqvarna 
But I can say the 150 and the 650 are a dang good saw 
60cc would have to be the 262


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 5, 2015)

stihlaficionado said:


> I have both the 361 & 362. Stock the 362 has more on the bottom end. It's bulkier, but so what?
> 
> For a guy that is using it cut firewood or take down a few trees a year it's a well built saw that will last many years with proper maintenance.


I think you could safely take that statement a step farther into the professional realm.


----------



## Fire8 (Dec 5, 2015)

Sagetown said:


> I think you could safely take that statement a step farther into the professional realm.


Get a 150 get it turned up you can cut a whole lot of firewood with it and not worry with the wt.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 5, 2015)

stihlaficionado said:


> I have both the 361 & 362. Stock the 362 has more on the bottom end. It's bulkier, but so what?
> 
> For a guy that is using it cut firewood or take down a few trees a year it's a well built saw that will last many years with proper maintenance.



Fact.


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 5, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Change your sig. You damn saw flipper.
> You stihl have my address right? Just let me know how much money to pour into your pocket when you get it back from Cotle Ln.


I might need more than one!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 5, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> I might need more than one!


Oh........I know that feeling........We are sick


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 5, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Oh........I know that feeling........We are sick


I changed it anyways.... on to the next.


----------



## huskyboy (Dec 5, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> I was pretty set on buying brand new. I am considering the stihl ms362c for $680, the husqvarna 562xp for $690, as well as the husqvarna 555 for $550. Then this morning i got a txt from one of the guys at the dealer saying he has an ms 361 that he is building. New carb, crank seals, all rubber parts, and new piston. All OEM parts. with 20 inch bar and he will *warranty* it for 2 years. Wants $370 for the 361. Thoughts? Money is not a problem. If it was i would be going for the 361 without considering the new saws. Thanks!


At least for me Warranty is voided the first 5 minutes it comes home . Warrantys are usually written off by most dealers for "bad gas" or some lame excuse anyway. I trust myself more to work on my own stuff anyway.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Yes, yes. You have made that point many times here. Be advised that in the states we only have access to these weenie _vastly inferior_ MS361 American made saws. We (or at least I) do not have access to any of your _vastly superior_ German Made EU market 361 saws. In future, please assume that any reference to any 361 saws that I make is in reference to the Made in Virginia AMERICAN 361. That may change to include the Brazilian made 361 at some time in future though, as they are available in Mexico and some may drift up this way.
> 
> Of course, note also that your _vastly superior_ German Made EU 361 saws cost a vastly larger sum of money in the EU. I would not have been willing to pay the insane ransom that you pay for chainsaws in the EU. As such, I think that the US 361 saws are a far better value, yes? I paid at most $500 USD for new 361s here, out the door. For that reason I shipped many of them down under, and several to the EU when the US dollar was weak and the 361 was still available here. Nuk nuk nuk...





Norway is not part of the EU - but you are right about the price level.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 5, 2015)

And ain't NO ONE getting ANY wood cut peckin on the keyboard. Lol

Biggest advantage? Sharpen your chain and run the dam saw.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 5, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Norway is not part of the EU - but you are right about the price level.



EU is easier to type. Amusing that Norway is not part of the EU though. Proabably wise to stay out of the Euro. You are in the EFTA and the EEA though, yes?


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 5, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Just try to find one - and they were known for "optimistic" specs.


I have a store close by my work place where I can buy them any day of the week. 

7


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2015)

windthrown said:


> EU is easier to type. Amusing that Norway is not part of the EU though. Proabably wise to stay out of the Euro. You are in the EFTA and the EEA though, yes?



Yes.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 5, 2015)

huskyboy said:


> At least for me Warranty is voided the first 5 minutes it comes home . Warrantys are usually written off by most dealers for "bad gas" or some lame excuse anyway. I trust myself more to work on my own stuff anyway.


Yea the old "bad gas" excuse. U can be running stihl motomix and they will still try to blame bad gas. lol


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 5, 2015)

who says i just get an ms461 for doing my trail maintainance!? lol


----------



## windthrown (Dec 5, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> who says i just get an ms461 for doing my trail maintainance!? lol



Well, if you have $11 hundred laying around, go for it. More saw than you need though. There is new one for sale here in So. WA for a nice price with a 32" on it (for $950) which is tempting me. Only problem is that the warranty is not transferable on sales of Stihl saws (except the smog crap):

https://portland.craigslist.org/clk/grd/5345833089.html



Used for 20 min. Way to big for me. Downsizing to smaller saw. Saw is in perfect shape.
Not a scratch or mark on it. Not interested in trades just cash. You will save few hundred
over new. Email with contact info. bought it a month ago. Thanks


----------



## Robin Wood (Dec 5, 2015)

Sagetown said:


> continued:........... Matter of fact, I tried to inquire via e-mail with Husqy, but every path was obscured, and confusing, so decided, if I'm a waste of their time, I don't need to waste my time on them either.



i can get it for you if want them really bad


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 5, 2015)

Robin Wood said:


> i can get it for you if want them really bad


Thank You Robin Wood, but no, that's been several years ago now, and I'm satisfied with what I have.


----------



## CoreyB (Dec 5, 2015)

Just a daily reminder the Dolmar 6100 is the best 60cc saw. This daily announcement has been brought to you by Husqvarna and about 6 beers in. Lol


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 5, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> Just a daily reminder the Dolmar 6100 is the best 60cc saw. This daily announcement has been brought to you by Husqvarna and about 6 beers in. Lol


Has one been more influential than the other ?


----------



## CoreyB (Dec 5, 2015)

Sagetown said:


> Has one been more influential than the other ?


Maaaaybeee the beer. Lol


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 5, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Well, if you have $11 hundred laying around, go for it. More saw than you need though. There is new one for sale here in So. WA for a nice price with a 32" on it (for $950) which is tempting me. Only problem is that the warranty is not transferable on sales of Stihl saws (except the smog crap):
> 
> https://portland.craigslist.org/clk/grd/5345833089.html
> 
> ...


Well my dealer said he can sell me a new 461 for $890 (before tax). Sounds like a good deal to me, but like u said, too much saw. Especially with only a 20 inch bar.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Dec 5, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Well my dealer said he can sell me a new 461 for $890 (before tax). Sounds like a good deal to me, but like u said, too much saw. Especially with only a 20 inch bar.


Dang good price


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 5, 2015)

Yea, I'm posting now because I was out cutting wood all day today (a good sized White Oak, a lot of work).

It amazes me how much bashing the 362 C gets for it's weight, when you never see similar comment applied to the 562 or 262, which weight as much or more.

But you can't change bias, it just continues to dribble on!

Oh, and for the record, when your arms are getting tired of limbing & reaching with the 044, and you switch to the 362, it feels like a feather!


----------



## MontanaTed (Dec 5, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Well, if you have $11 hundred laying around, go for it. More saw than you need though. There is new one for sale here in So. WA for a nice price with a 32" on it (for $950) which is tempting me. Only problem is that the warranty is not transferable on sales of Stihl saws (except the smog crap):
> 
> https://portland.craigslist.org/clk/grd/5345833089.html
> 
> ...


I was looking at this add today. Looked real clean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 5, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Yea, I'm posting now because I was out cutting wood all day today (a good sized White Oak, a lot of work).
> 
> It amazes me how much bashing the 362 C gets for it's weight, when you never see similar comment applied to the 562 or 262, which weight as much or more.
> 
> ...


I'm even worse. I limb with a 200 rear handle. 
Whole lot lighter than an 044 MAX. Lol


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 5, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Yea, I'm posting now because I was out cutting wood all day today (a good sized White Oak, a lot of work).
> 
> It amazes me how much bashing the 362 C gets for it's weight, when you never see similar comment applied to the 562 or 262, which weight as much or more.
> 
> ...


Haha. Imagine how the OP will feel after he swaps from an 084!


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 5, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> Maaaaybeee the beer. Lol


I kinda figured U might uh had a bad day with the Husqy, and the beer brought it all out in the open.


nkila220 said:


> Well my dealer said he can sell me a new 461 for $890 (before tax). Sounds like a good deal to me, but like u said, too much saw. Especially with only a 20 inch bar.


Nah! It's just your reasoning battling against your desire. U better take it now or U'll be regretting it later when you're out there, and there's that big tree you've got to tackle, and U think : "Man, if I only had that saw now, it'd be worth it all just to lay into this one."


----------



## huskyboy (Dec 6, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Yea, I'm posting now because I was out cutting wood all day today (a good sized White Oak, a lot of work).
> 
> It amazes me how much bashing the 362 C gets for it's weight, when you never see similar comment applied to the 562 or 262, which weight as much or more.
> 
> ...


Those type of people should try running a 394xp with a 36" even for a few hours.


----------



## LRains (Dec 6, 2015)

huskyboy said:


> Those type of people should try running a 394xp with a 36" even for a few hours.



Ran the 661 yesterday and the 362 felt pretty dam good when I grabbed it !!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 6, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Yea, I'm posting now because I was out cutting wood all day today (a good sized White Oak, a lot of work).
> 
> It amazes me how much bashing the 362 C gets for it's weight, when you never see similar comment applied to the 562 or 262, which weight as much or more.
> 
> ...



Mike im bein dead serious with you...i can barely tell the difference between my 044/440s over my 362 ( both with wrap handles )..im sure the difference is there but its nothin worth talkin about.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 6, 2015)

huskyboy said:


> Those type of people should try running a 394xp with a 36" even for a few hours.



Goin from a 90cc saw to a 60cc saw is naturally a big change..thats expected.

Goin from one of the lightest 70cc saws to a blocky 60cc saw is a different story.

These arguements make me nervous.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 6, 2015)

It's more about how a saw feels in your hands than what the numbers on a scale say.

Example; a 357xp feels better to me than a 262xp, or a 562xp, or a ms362. Doesn't matter which one is lighter or heavier.


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 6, 2015)

sunfish said:


> It's more about how a saw feels in your hands than what the numbers on a scale say.
> 
> Example; a 357xp feels better to me than a 262xp, or a 562xp, or a ms362. Doesn't matter which one is lighter or heavier.


This - for me - is a great example. 
I preferred the 562, and sold my 359 after a few months of having both. 
I also haven't picked up the 346 since getting a 550, I can't imagine selling it though, and haven't been able to put it in the collection for my employees to use!
We just have opposing opinions sunfish.


----------



## LRains (Dec 6, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> This - for me - is a great example.
> I preferred the 562, and sold my 359 after a few months of having both.
> I also haven't picked up the 346 since getting a 550, I can't imagine selling it though, and haven't been able to put it in the collection for my employees to use!
> We just have opposing opinions sunfish.



Give it some thought before you buy though... it really doesn't like bars bigger than 16". If your cutting larger wood I would look at the 562 if your a husky guy.


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 6, 2015)

LRains said:


> Give it some thought before you buy though... it really doesn't like bars bigger than 16". If your cutting larger wood I would look at the 562 if your a husky guy.


Are you talking to me? Or OP? About the husky 550? Or?


----------



## LRains (Dec 6, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> Are you talking to me? Or OP? About the husky 550? Or?



I had a 550 for awhile before I moved to the 362, it was a good saw just not very good with a 20" bar.


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 6, 2015)

LRains said:


> I had a 550 for awhile before I moved to the 362, it was a good saw just not very good with a 20" bar.


I think it's only the strongest ported 50cc saws that would like a 20" bar, and even then you'd need to be conscious of chain choices. 
Even if the 550 could run a 20" bar, the balance would be horrible for me. 
Mine is very lightly modded and runs a 17" 64dl 3/8 setup with a ridiculous authority for a 50cc saw in Aussie hardwood. Even that is slightly too nose heavy for my liking. 
My 562 runs a reduced weight 20" bar, and that is a lovely saw to use. 
I have enough time on a 346, 359, 550, and 562 to bore most people witless by describing my feelings about the differences.


----------



## LRains (Dec 6, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> I think it's only the strongest ported 50cc saws that would like a 20" bar, and even then you'd need to be conscious of chain choices.
> Even if the 550 could run a 20" bar, the balance would be horrible for me.
> Mine is very lightly modded and runs a 17" 64dl 3/8 setup with a ridiculous authority for a 50cc saw in Aussie hardwood. Even that is slightly too nose heavy for my liking.
> My 562 runs a reduced weight 20" bar, and that is a lovely saw to use.
> I have enough time on a 346, 359, 550, and 562 to bore most people witless by describing my feelings about the differences.



I'm going back to the OP question of a 60cc saw, a quality 60cc saw can pull a 20" bar just saying.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 6, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Well my dealer said he can sell me a new 461 for $890 (before tax). Sounds like a good deal to me, but like u said, too much saw. Especially with only a 20 inch bar.



Wow! That is a good price. Better than I can get here with my discount, though we do not have sales tax here. You can always have them put a 25 on it.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 6, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm even worse. I limb with a 200 rear handle.
> Whole lot lighter than an 044 MAX. Lol



I limb with my 026 with a Picco B&C with PS chain. It screams. If that gets too heavy, I use my 211.


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 6, 2015)

Since we're on the subject of 60cc saws...can someone with knowledge verify the fuel and oil capacity of the Dolmar 6100. Their website says it holds 27 oz. of fuel and 16.2 oz. of oil. That is MUCH higher than any other saw in the 60cc class. If those numbers are correct, it would put the 6100 at nearly 16 lbs. ready to cut (15.95). Is this right?

@CoreyB, do you know?


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 6, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Since we're on the subject of 60cc saws...can someone with knowledge verify the fuel and oil capacity of the Dolmar 6100. Their website says it holds 27 oz. of fuel and 16.2 oz. of oil. That is MUCH higher than any other saw in the 60cc class. If those numbers are correct, it would put the 6100 at nearly 16 lbs. ready to cut (15.95). Is this right?
> 
> @CoreyB, do you know?


http://www.kwf-online.de/deutsch/pruef/pruefergebnisse/aagw/motorsaegen/6679_14.pdf

830ml and 500ml, 28oz and 17oz


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 6, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> http://www.kwf-online.de/deutsch/pruef/pruefergebnisse/aagw/motorsaegen/6679_14.pdf
> 
> 830ml and 500ml, 28oz and 17oz



Wow! Thanks. That puts it over 16 lbs. ready to cut (not including b&c)


----------



## MountainHigh (Dec 6, 2015)

Ya I too have noticed the posted weights change online of several saws over this past year or 2. Funny thing is they had the 562 right the first time.
I posted the dry weight on my 562xp powerhead just after taking it out of the box - 12lbs 8 oz. on the nose.

Maybe they added some lead into the latest releases to give it another 4 ounces, just to make the competition feel a little better - lol - JUST KIDDING!

I don't think you can go wrong with any of the saws you are looking at - it comes down to the one that feels best in your hands. They all get old sooner or later, so just buy the one that feels the best.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 6, 2015)

My 2260 is 5oz. lighter today after i put a Sugihara light weight bar on it[emoji4]


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 6, 2015)

MountainHigh said:


> Ya I too have noticed the posted weights change online of several saws over this past year or 2. Funny thing is they had the 562 right the first time.
> I posted the dry weight on my 562xp powerhead just after taking it out of the box - 12lbs 8 oz. on the nose.
> 
> Maybe they added some lead into the latest releases to give it another 4 ounces, just to make the competition feel a little better - lol - JUST KIDDING!
> ...



Husky's website has the 562xp listed at 13.0 lbs. They gained a full 1/2 pound?

@SawTroll?


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 6, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Wow! Thanks. That puts it over 16 lbs. ready to cut.


Yes, but......
The larger tanks, and lower fuel usage than its competitors means that it should put a lot more wood on the ground per tank, an advantage for some of us. To me, very personally, that is vastly more significant than the weight at the start of a tankful. 
My saws are empty, just as often as they are full.
Dolmar isn't an easy saw to run commercially for me as I don't have a local parts supply. It would need to be a second 60cc saw, and that is something I don't need at the moment. It would be a big contract that would make me buy one.


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 6, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> My 2260 is 5oz. lighter today after i put a Sugihara light weight bar on it[emoji4]


What length? Dl count? 
My sugi large mount 20" weighs 1.0kg


----------



## quotedraven (Dec 6, 2015)

So did the op get a 60 cc saw hope he got the pos 562


----------



## CoreyB (Dec 6, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Since we're on the subject of 60cc saws...can someone with knowledge verify the fuel and oil capacity of the Dolmar 6100. Their website says it holds 27 oz. of fuel and 16.2 oz. of oil. That is MUCH higher than any other saw in the 60cc class. If those numbers are correct, it would put the 6100 at nearly 16 lbs. ready to cut (15.95). Is this right?
> 
> @CoreyB, do you know?


Yes it does hold that much and runs forever. I just got in from cutting up a big old hard red oak and I cut roughly 75 rounds starting at 22" down to 8" on just one tank of fuel. It never ran out I just filled it up when I got back so I am not for sure how much longer it would have ran. I will try an measure how much it took to top off. (everything below 8" I used my 192 on and took 3 tanks of fuel )
Mine (with my fish scale) with a 24" forester pro bar weighs 17.5 pounds full of oil and fuel. But that bar is heavy, if I remember correctly it is like 3.75 pounds by itself.
So I would say your weight guess is pretty close.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 6, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Wow! That is a good price. Better than I can get here with my discount, though we do not have sales tax here. You can always have them put a 25 on it.


that is the price with a 25 inch. lol


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 6, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> Yes it does hold that much and runs forever. I just got in from cutting up a big old hard red oak and I cut roughly 75 rounds starting at 22" done to 8" on just one tank of fuel (everything below 8" I used my 192 on and took 3 tanks of fuel )
> Mine (with my fish scale) with a 24" forester pro bar weighs 17.5 pounds full of oil and fuel. But that bar is heavy, if I remember correctly it is like 3.75 pounds by itself.
> So I would say your weight guess is pretty close.



Thanks Corey. Something is not making sense to me though. PHO is 13 lb, 4 oz. -- Fuel 27 oz. -- Oil 16.2 oz. and that adds up to 15.95 lbs. Add a 3.75 lb. bar and that is 19.7 lbs. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## CoreyB (Dec 6, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Thanks Corey. Something is not making sense to me though. PHO is 13 lb, 4 oz. -- Fuel 27 oz. -- Oil 16.2 oz. and that adds up to 15.95 lbs. Add a 3.75 lb. bar and that is 19.7 lbs. What am I doing wrong?


Nothing. My fish scale probably subtracts 5 pounds because when I go tell the story of my catch I am going to add 5 pounds. 
No it is just one of those spring scales and probably 35 years old so I would not put much of any stock in the weights it measures. If I ever care enough of how fat I am to get a scale I will re weigh it. But don't hold your breath. I fear my wife would try and cut my beer off.


----------



## CoreyB (Dec 6, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> My 2260 is 5oz. lighter today after i put a Sugihara light weight bar on it[emoji4]


Hey you can't say stuff like that and not post a photo ! Sooo let see that set up!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 6, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> What length? Dl count?
> My sugi large mount 20" weighs 1.0kg


20" 72dl


----------



## CR888 (Dec 6, 2015)

After 15 pages of good advice from those in the know, the OP is armed with so much good info he should know exactly what 60cc saw to get??lol


----------



## LRains (Dec 6, 2015)

Hell if I didn't have a good 60cc after reading this I would buy one LOL


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 6, 2015)

Ryan, there have been several times when I get tired limbing with the 044 and switch to the 362 and notice the weight difference, and the scale tells me the mind is not lying to the body, so I don't know what to tell you. Maybe you are just lacking the ability to feel the difference for some reason, I'm not. It is almost a full pound difference, or about 7 percent, and I can certainly feel the difference, especially when my arms start getting fatigued.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 6, 2015)

Yea, it is like asking 12 "experts" which way the stock market is going to go, and 6 tell you up, and 6 tell you down, and then you really understand what is going on!!!


----------



## LRains (Dec 6, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Yea, it is like asking 12 "experts" which way the stock market is going to go, and 6 tell you up, and 6 tell you down, and then you really understand what is going on!!!



It's like asking someone who bought s new truck how you like it, well after just having paid almost 50 grand they all say they love it, if one buys a brand name saw its generally good quality. Hope the OP isn't asking sorry I asked !!!!


----------



## struggle (Dec 6, 2015)

Not sure if you bought a saw yet or not? I have a MS361 and sent it to Scott tree monkey and he did a port job to it. My choices when doing tree service range from 201T all the way up to MS880 and hands down my go to saw is always the MS361. Everything about it is just so right. 

If you want a do it all smile all day kind of saw buy a MS361 and send it out to be ported and you will never have to look back.


Sent from somewhere


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 6, 2015)

struggle said:


> Not sure if you bought a saw yet or not? I have a MS361 and sent it to Scott tree monkey and he did a port job to it. My choices when doing tree service range from 201T all the way up to MS880 and hands down my go to saw is always the MS361. Everything about it is just so right.
> 
> If you want a do it all smile all day kind of saw buy a MS361 and send it out to be ported and you will never have to look back.
> 
> ...


Yea that seems to be a popular option! Im going to give the 361 a look for sure next weekend, then depending on how nice it is ill go from there.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 6, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Ryan, there have been several times when I get tired limbing with the 044 and switch to the 362 and notice the weight difference, and the scale tells me the mind is not lying to the body, so I don't know what to tell you. Maybe you are just lacking the ability to feel the difference for some reason, I'm not. It is almost a full pound difference, or about 7 percent, and I can certainly feel the difference, especially when my arms start getting fatigued.



Im not sure , i guess i just dont pay attention to that stuff , its small potatoes to me..ill notice it on a big change ( like 20 or 30cc + gap ) in tools but not 7% , im goin to start workin on a contract job this week for a municipality for 41 maple tree removals ( i think thats the number ) and ill have a top handle and maybe a 60 or 70cc saw they arent super big trees..im gonna try to pay more attention to this stuff i read on here.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 6, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> What length? Dl count?
> My sugi large mount 20" weighs 1.0kg


Nate(fordf150) weighed light weight bars and my Sugi bar weighed 2# 2.65oz. and he said the Total Super bar was 4.75oz heavier so i lost 4.75oz on my 2260.


----------



## CR888 (Dec 6, 2015)

lf the op has bought a saw and we want to get this thread to 30+ pages the op only needs to ask what is the best bar and chain to get.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 6, 2015)

CR888 said:


> lf the op has bought a saw and we want to get this thread to 30+ pages the op only needs to ask what is the best bar and chain to get.


Or oil and ratio


----------



## windthrown (Dec 6, 2015)

CR888 said:


> lf the op has bought a saw and we want to get this thread to 30+ pages the op only needs to ask what is the best bar and chain to get.



No no no no... he only needs to ask the magic question:

What oil should I use in a 60cc saw?
And the answer would be JASO FD 40:1 in super E0 gas. And Canola bar oil.


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 7, 2015)

windthrown said:


> No no no no... he only needs to ask the magic question:
> 
> What oil should I use in a 60cc saw?
> And the answer would be JASO FD 40:1 in super E0 gas. And Canola bar oil.


That is the question to get it to page 50...

And I like your answer! Mine would have been the same! I would only have added ISO-L-EGD and APT TC.

7


----------



## MountainHigh (Dec 7, 2015)

wait a minute .... I THINK my calculations were off.

My dry 562xp saw powerhead weighed in at 12.8 lbs when I weighed it new out of the box, but looking a little closer, it seems it is in fact - 12 pounds and 12.8 ounces - if my math challenged brain has this correct.

i.e. .8 of a pound = 12.8 ounces

Digital scales mix pounds and ounces (16 ounces in a pound) with decimal percentage based on an ounce being comprised of .1x10 = 1 ounce

North America should have made the full transition to metric - makes things far easier.

Anyway it's late, so if I'm having a brain fart here ... feel free to straighten me out : - ) lol

end result - my 562xp dry powerhead was 12 pounds and 12.8 ounces, or 12.8 lbs.
3.2 ounces shy of 13 lbs.


----------



## MountainHigh (Dec 7, 2015)

more math discussions coming soon - :-D


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 7, 2015)

CR888 said:


> lf the op has bought a saw and we want to get this thread to 30+ pages the op only needs to ask what is the best bar and chain to get.


I didnt get a saw yet, but now that u mentioned it, what is the best bar and chain? lol. See how long this thread will get.


----------



## CR888 (Dec 7, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> I didnt get a saw yet, but now that u mentioned it, what is the best bar and chain? lol. See how long this thread will get.


Must be a reduced wieght bar even if you need to pay 5x regular price and freight it from other side of the globe. Preferably Japanese and shinny as a mirror however cannon is releasing a new light bar which many are waiting for. l have a 15" 0.058 bar on a 555 with 9pin drive sprocket running stihl .325/.063 26RM chain. Wierd combo 063 chain in 058 bar but l run the chain in first on an 063 bar to wear it a bit then it fits nicely in the 058 bar. Windsor Speed tip RSN. Make sense??


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 7, 2015)

CR888 said:


> Must be a reduced wieght bar even if you need to pay 5x regular price and freight it from other side of the globe. Preferably Japanese and shinny as a mirror however cannon is releasing a new light bar which many are waiting for. l have a 15" 0.058 bar on a 555 with 9pin drive sprocket running stihl .325/.063 26RM chain. Wierd combo 063 chain in 058 bar but l run the chain in first on an 063 bar to wear it a bit then it fits nicely in the 058 bar. Windsor Speed tip RSN. Make sense??


How do you find the 9 pin? When I've tried 8 pin 325 I found it got dull quick, I can only imagine 9 pin being worse.


----------



## CoreyB (Dec 7, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> I didnt get a saw yet, but now that u mentioned it, what is the best bar and chain? lol. See how long this thread will get.


The short obvious answer is tsumara light and tough bar wearing stihl chain.


----------



## MountainHigh (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## MustangMike (Dec 7, 2015)

Nice, now you just need an outside dog on that saw, put them on all of mine.


----------



## Gugi47 (Dec 7, 2015)

caffeine1fg said:


> I was in the same boat a month ago and went with a Dolmar 6100. Better filtration and power than the
> stihl and not far behind the 562 for power. Better price to boot.
> If money is no object the 562xp can't be beat though.


Yepp 562XP very good choise.
Run better then my MS390 an that's a 64cc.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 7, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> That is the question to get it to page 50...
> 
> And I like your answer! Mine would have been the same! I would only have added ISO-L-EGD and APT TC.
> 
> 7



APT TC is obsolete, and beat to death by JASO FD. ISO-L-EGD is pretty much the same as JASO FD (but slightly superior to it in nit-pick Troll terms). We could jack this thread and turn it into an oil thread. Or we could talk about proper bar length on a 60cc saw (oh, the OP already brought that subject up). Or talk about what to do about Syria. 

Hey 7, since you are in Austria, have you heard anything there about the MS462 yet? The OP brought up the option of getting a 461 here.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 7, 2015)

CR888 said:


> Must be a reduced wieght bar even if you need to pay 5x regular price and freight it from other side of the globe. Preferably Japanese and shinny as a mirror however cannon is releasing a new light bar which many are waiting for. l have a 15" 0.058 bar on a 555 with 9pin drive sprocket running stihl .325/.063 26RM chain. Wierd combo 063 chain in 058 bar but l run the chain in first on an 063 bar to wear it a bit then it fits nicely in the 058 bar. Windsor Speed tip RSN. Make sense??



Nope. You need a Piltz competition fat belly Cannon bar and chain, Piltz falling dawgs, and a Piltz 10 tooth rim drive on a Stihl MS362 saw!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Cannon-...hash=item3f4da86985:m:mcI9auFfWsqskx4gqxrlPhQ
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PILTZ-Chain...058754?hash=item540c62ddc2:g:adgAAOSw7I5TvexO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chain-Saw-R...hash=item43a4e7197d:m:myy3tjA0vcfkYBxfLOGdXgg

Or just get this used Stihl MS250 from him with a 32" B&C setup to really scream! (when it is bogged down in the wood and the bar runs dry of oil)...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PILTZ-Stihl...094058?hash=item3f582a1aea:g:9TAAAMXQVD1SKrYD


----------



## windthrown (Dec 7, 2015)

Joseph Veress said:


> Yepp 562XP very good choise.
> Run better then my MS390 an that's a 64cc.



You are comparing a PRO XP saw to a homeowner clam-shell boat anchor there though.


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 7, 2015)

windthrown said:


> APT TC is obsolete, and beat to death by JASO FD. ISO-L-EGD is pretty much the same as JASO FD (but slightly superior to it in nit-pick Troll terms). We could jack this thread and turn it into an oil thread...
> Hey 7, since you are in Austria, have you heard anything there about the MS462 yet? The OP brought up the option of getting a 461 here.


Hi windthrown,

I am aware what the norms mean, I just mentioned the other norms since in my experience the oil manufacturers don't always have all norms mentioned on the bottle, often only one or two. So for uninformed it is often unclear if the oil is sufficient or not if the norm that they know is missing.

Nothing new here yet, we are also awaiting it's release. Here is a thread with very few photos.
http://motorsaegen-portal.de/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=88189

The discussion at the moment is the release of the new lighter and more powerful 261 and 362. 261 300g lighter and 4 hp and 362 200g lighter is what is known. Here is the thread with a few photos.
http://motorsaegen-portal.de/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=90368

This is what is suposed to change, info from *datotho, *I'll try to translate:
Also jetzt hab ich alle abgeänderten Teile parat für die MS 362(vermutlich bei der MS 261 die gleiche Kur)
_*changed parts of the 362, it is assumed that the 261 will have similar changes*_
Zylinder (geänderte Kühlrippen,weniger Gewicht, gleicher Kolben)
_*Cylinder with different ribs and less weight, piston the same*_
Kettenraddeckel (bessere Spanabfuhr laut Stihl, passt nur an Sägen mit neuer Kurbelgehäusehälfte)
_*chain cover with better clearance of chips, only fits the new crankcase*_
Krallenanschlag (leichter und angeblich besser greifend)
_*leighter dawgs, supposed to claw in better*_
Kurbelgehäuse Abtriebsseite (angepasst an Kettenraddeckel und Krallenanschlag, jetzt mit Aluschrauben verbunden 3NM + 90°)
_*new crankcase, now with aluminum screws*_
Haube (an Zylinder angepasst)
_*new cylinder cover*_
Kupplung (leichter)
_*clutch is lighter*_
Kupplungsglocke (leichter, geringere Materialstärke)
_*clutch bell is lighter, less material thickness*_

7


----------



## struggle (Dec 7, 2015)

oil thread?







Sent from somewhere


----------



## CR888 (Dec 7, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> How do you find the 9 pin? When I've tried 8 pin 325 I found it got dull quick, I can only imagine 9 pin being worse.


The 555 has standard (large) spline clutch drum so 7&8 pin .325 drive sprockets are hard to find, so 9 is what l have. It is quite a fun fast setup in sub 14" wood. Would not be my fist pick if wanting to run a 20"bar in bigger wood, but makes a fast light limbing saw....good throttle response and enough nuts to run 9pin in smaller wood. Before l tried it first l thought l would go back to 7pin 3\8.....but l got a bunch of stihl 26RM so wanted to give it a go and she's staying that way for a while.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 7, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> The discussion at the moment is the release of the new lighter and more powerful 261 and 362. 261 300g lighter and 4 hp and 362 200g lighter is what is known.



Veddy interestink! (bad German accent here). Very Pertinent to this thread as well. How unusual to get back on center here on AS. The 362 is already up to 4.69 HP with M-tronic. Stateside anyway. I do not know about the European version. 300 grams is 0.66 lb., which would make the 363 the same as a 361 in weight.


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 7, 2015)

CR888 said:


> The 555 has standard (large) spline clutch drum so 7&8 pin .325 drive sprockets are hard to find, so 9 is what l have. It is quite a fun fast setup in sub 14" wood. Would not be my fist pick if wanting to run a 20"bar in bigger wood, but makes a fast light limbing saw....good throttle response and enough nuts to run 9pin in smaller wood. Before l tried it first l thought l would go back to 7pin 3\8.....but l got a bunch of stihl 26RM so wanted to give it a go and she's staying that way for a while.


I like 325 when I'm killing olives. All those little stems are horrible with 3/8.


----------



## MountainHigh (Dec 9, 2015)

OP - so where's the new saw? 
. . . we didn't do all dis talkin fer nuttin did we? :-O


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 9, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Husky's website has the 562xp listed at 13.0 lbs. They gained a full 1/2 pound?
> 
> @SawTroll?



No they didn't - they actually weighted 12.8 lbs all the time (which used to be the specs in Europe) so I don't know what has been up with the US specs - they have been all over the place.

The specs did go up with .2 lbs a while ago though, for no apparent reason.


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 9, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Well, if you have $11 hundred laying around, go for it. More saw than you need though. There is new one for sale here in So. WA for a nice price with a 32" on it (for $950) which is tempting me. Only problem is that the warranty is not transferable on sales of Stihl saws (except the smog crap):
> 
> https://portland.craigslist.org/clk/grd/5345833089.html
> 
> ...


I'm sick of reading so I'm just throwing this out there. Used I agree with a bunch that the 361 is hard to beat. My 362C-M with a new 18" 33rs chain and rollomatic ES bar, fueled and oiled and probably full of sawdust crap (MINUS THE SPARK SCREEN BECAUSE ITS IN RACE MODE ) weights, 17.8lbs. I don't like the 20" balance on the 362. Depending on where the OP is from I got 461's on the shelf for $859.95 for 20" +$10 for the 25". The 461's I think are a smoking saw for the price right now.


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 9, 2015)

Somebody should make the "what is the best 60cc saw" a sticky already...


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 9, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> I'm sick of reading so I'm just throwing this out there. Used I agree with a bunch that the 361 is hard to beat. My 362C-M with a new 18" 33rs chain and rollomatic ES bar, fueled and oiled and probably full of sawdust crap (MINUS THE SPARK ARRESTOR BECAUSE ITS IN RACE MODE ) weights, 17.8lbs. I don't like the 20" balance on the 362. Depending on where the OP is from I got 461's on the shelf for $859.95 for 20" +$10 for the 25". The 461's I think are a smoking saw for the price right now.


All of the 60cc saws balance better with a laminated or reduced weight 20", or a shorter rsn. 
It's what they are, a middle ground between limbing and bucking saws.


----------



## CoreyB (Dec 9, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> Somebody should make the "what is the best 60cc saw" a sticky already...


All it would have to read is.
"This is your daily reminder that the Dolmar 6100 is the best 60cc saw."
This message has been brought to you by Husqvarna and an early start on too many vodka tonics.


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 9, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> All it would have to read is.
> "This is your daily reminder that the Dolmar 6100 is the best 60cc saw."
> This message has been brought to you by Husqvarna and an early start on too many vodka tonics.


Vodka comes from potatoes.
They grow potatoes in Idaho.
Idahonative loves echo saws. 

You be careful there


----------



## windthrown (Dec 9, 2015)

MountainHigh said:


> OP - so where's the new saw?
> . . . we didn't do all dis talkin fer nuttin did we? :-O



Yah, the Brush Ape has struck again... (just kidding)


----------



## windthrown (Dec 9, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> Somebody should make the "what is the best 60cc saw" a sticky already...



And we would have to add the "what is the best 70cc saw?" And the "what is the best 50cc saw?" threads. We already had what is the best Chicom POS saw (the Earthquake thread).


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 9, 2015)

windthrown said:


> And we would have to add the "what is the best 70cc saw?" And the "what is the best 50cc saw?" threads. We already had what is the best Chicom POS saw (the Earthquake thread).


What's the best saw to run a 28" bar in Aussie hardwood up a tree, by a ham fisted goon?


----------



## windthrown (Dec 9, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> Vodka comes from potatoes.
> They grow potatoes in Idaho.
> Idahonative loves echo saws.
> 
> You be careful there



You can make vodka from anything, really. It is usually made from grain here. Also they grow as many spuds in Oregon as Idaho, but Idaho gets all the credit. Except for Ore-Ida brand potato products (very popular here). Not sure Echos are loved in I da 'ho, as much as Stihl is there or here.

They use a Dolkita (I presume a 7901) to cut the 'log' for the Portland Timbers soccer team (now US champions) every time they score a goal. I do not know why. I do not know of a single Doltmar shop in Portland. There are many Stihl shops in Portland though, and a few Husky ones.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 9, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> What's the best saw to run a 28" bar in Aussie hardwood up a tree, by a ham fisted goon?



You mean a donk?

I shipped several 440s down undah to some guys cutting palms that thought they were the best for that. As for ham fisted, what about the Vegemite fisted?


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 9, 2015)

windthrown said:


> You mean a donk?
> 
> I shipped several 440s down undah to some guys cutting palms that thought they were the best for that. As for ham fisted, what about the Vegemite fisted?




Dunno about Vegemite fist, that sounds more like German p o r n.


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 9, 2015)

windthrown said:


> You can make vodka from anything, really. It is usually made from grain here. Also they grow as many spuds in Oregon as Idaho, but Idaho gets all the credit. Except for Ore-Ida brand potato products (very popular here). Not sure Echos are loved in I da 'ho, as much as Stihl is there or here.
> 
> They use a Dolkita (I presume a 7901) to cut the 'log' for the Portland Timbers soccer team (now US champions) every time they score a goal. I do not know why. I do not know of a single Doltmar shop in Portland. There are many Stihl shops in Portland though, and a few Husky ones.


You are just going off spec sheets, I've eaten potatoes and I've seen videos.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 9, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> Dunno about Vegemite fist, that sounds more like German p o r n.





A vegemite fist... like an Australian Kiss, with a twist.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 9, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> You are just going off spec sheets, I've eaten potatoes and I've seen videos.



Yah yah... my fadder's family was from Noryee. I am genetically predisposed to being addicted to spec sheets. Kannot help it.

But in truth it is more difficult to make voddy from spuds, as they tend to ferment into more methanol (wood alcohol, poisonous) than grains do.

See here in another German p orn movie titled, "What's inside Vodka?" :

http://www.wired.com/2013/03/whats-inside-vodka/


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 9, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Yah yah... my fadder's family was from Noryee. I am genetically predisposed to being addicted to spec sheets. Kannot help it.
> 
> But in truth it is more difficult to make voddy from spuds, as they tend to ferment into more methanol (wood alcohol, poisonous) than grains do.
> 
> ...


I have a serious dislike for things that are carbon filtered, I like my grog with flavour and typically avoid vodka.


----------



## pro94lt (Dec 9, 2015)

I'll vote for the 562. Up until I got one a 70cc saw was the only class I could run a 24 inch bar on, I got a 562 3 years ago and have ran the crap out of it with a 24 and the dual dogs. My 262, 357, 362 just couldn't handle the 24. I also keep a 372 with a 24 for ground work but in a bucket or climbing every oz and tenth of a hp matter...


----------



## windthrown (Dec 9, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> I have a serious dislike for things that are carbon filtered, I like my grog with flavour and typically avoid vodka.



Filtered? I prefer triple distilled myself. The have 7 distilled voddy here now. Lately I have been chugging Tartz flavored vodka.

If you like grog with a lot of flavor, you might try this "viscous" fluid from Scotland.

Not your 60cc lager... a full body 090 porter.


----------



## RedFir Down (Dec 9, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Also they grow as many spuds in Oregon as Idaho, but Idaho gets all the credit


You might want to reconsider that statement.
Idaho grows almost 10 times the potatoes Oregon does.

Check out page 56 http://www.usda.gov/nass/PUBS/TODAYRPT/cropan15.pdf


----------



## CoreyB (Dec 9, 2015)

I had fried taters for dinner with my vodka. My hart Dr. Would be so proud.


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 9, 2015)

RedFir Down said:


> You might want to reconsider that statement.
> Idaho grows almost 10 times the potatoes Oregon does.
> 
> Check out page 56 http://www.usda.gov/nass/PUBS/TODAYRPT/cropan15.pdf


Idaho potatoes are too heavy, and the balance is horrible. 
Don't forget Oregon is one of the top 4 Pinot regions in the world, so it's better quality agriculture.


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 9, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> I had fried taters for dinner with my vodka. My hart Dr. Would be so proud.


Must be nice you classy pricks... Here I had cold cut leftover ham and Busch light.


----------



## big t double (Dec 9, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> Must be nice you classy pricks... Here I had cold cut leftover ham and Busch light.


Breakfast of champions.


----------



## CoreyB (Dec 9, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> Must be nice you classy pricks... Here I had cold cut leftover ham and Busch light.





big t double said:


> Breakfast of champions.



I would have to agree that is more of a brunch menu than dinner.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 10, 2015)

RedFir Down said:


> You might want to reconsider that statement.
> Idaho grows almost 10 times the potatoes Oregon does.
> 
> Check out page 56 http://www.usda.gov/nass/PUBS/TODAYRPT/cropan15.pdf



Ah, it seems that I am outdated and incorrect in my production numbers (or I was thinking of Warshington). But it depends on what source you look at. This one shows 6x the production, which I believe is more consistent over recent years, rather than the more commonly stated 10x-12x:

http://www.potatopro.com/news/2011/potato-production-united-states


----------



## windthrown (Dec 10, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> I had fried taters for dinner with my vodka. My hart Dr. Would be so proud.



I started an AS thread with this photo earlier this week (tots and PBR for happy hour):



Stay away from my fancy sauce!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 10, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> Idaho potatoes are too heavy, and the balance is horrible.
> Don't forget Oregon is one of the top 4 Pinot regions in the world, so it's better quality agriculture.



I planted a Pinot Noir vineyard at my ex's place in Southern Oregon. Dijon clones 114, 115, 667, and 777. I do not know if she is keeping up with it or has let the sheep eat it.


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 10, 2015)

windthrown said:


> I planted a Pinot Noir vineyard at my ex's place in Southern Oregon. Dijon clones 114, 115, 667, and 777. I do not know if she is keeping up with it or has let the sheep eat it.


I kinda fudged the numbers by classing all of nz as one growing region. 
I spent 10 years growing Pinot (and other varieties) in tas. Last couple of years in an organic vineyard before I came back home as dad goes into retirement kicking and screaming. 
A chunk in the middle I managed a dry grown block of 113,114,115 and mv6. 
They were some amazing times.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 10, 2015)

if you get a 60cc get a 562xp or just grab a 365 or 372xp


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 10, 2015)

im looking at the 359 on saturday. thw 361 is still in pieces. if i end up going new its gona be a 461 most likely.


----------



## rburg (Dec 10, 2015)

The 461 will definitely be the strongest 60cc saw that you have mentioned purchasing. LoL!


----------



## longbowch (Dec 10, 2015)

rburg said:


> The 461 will definitely be the strongest 60cc saw that you have mentioned purchasing. LoL!


lol


----------



## windthrown (Dec 10, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> I kinda fudged the numbers by classing all of nz as one growing region.
> I spent 10 years growing Pinot (and other varieties) in tas. Last couple of years in an organic vineyard before I came back home as dad goes into retirement kicking and screaming.
> A chunk in the middle I managed a dry grown block of 113,114,115 and mv6.
> They were some amazing times.



Yah, I set my test vineyard up as dry farmed. It produces more intense flavored and complex wines. I set up a perimeter deer fence. I ran irrigation lines that I got from my neighbor for free for a few years to establish the vines. I set up trellises and pruned the vines to establish the cordon systems. Those neighbors had also given us all the free cuttings that I needed to make all the clones from. Which is unheard of around here, as vineyards are protective of their pruned material. Also you cannot import any vines from out of state any more. So I made money on the side selling off rooted pinot Dijon clone stock to people around Eugene. This was all after I found a winery that wanted my grapes. The test vineyard would produce about a ton a year, and that was more than enough to get people interested. If it worked, I was planning on planting another 10 acre area there and dry farming that. 114 was the hardest to grow right, but it made the best wines. 115 was a better producer. 667 and 777 were later clones, and 777 is the most popular to grow here now. 

That area, Douglas County, Oregon, has the same latitude and climate as Burgundy, France. The soils are also the same, and if there were more water there (which there is sadly not enough of) Douglas County would be a more known top quality Pinot growing region. I looked there for a few years to buy land to make a vineyard with, but it was not to be. Nothing the right size had any well or spring water. My ex had plenty of both, but no inclination or aptitude to growing grapes. Even though we met at a wine tasting club in the SF Bay area. She likes wine, but not growing grapes. Anyway, her property is perfect for growing blueberries and grapes, both money makers down there. I helped our neighbors pick grapes there every year and they have 20 acres planted in pinot. They sell to Hillcrest Winery in Roseburg which is where I was going to sell my grapes, and they make their own wine as well (which was really really good pinot, as was and is Hillcrest's pinot). I loved sitting in my vineyard pruning the vines. My cat would come out and hunt for voles at the same time. Sad that my ex was so unrealistic about doing anything to make money there. *sigh* I would grow here in my property but I am too far east and high in elevation and get too much early and late frost here. I have the water though... lots and lots of water here. And the right silt soil. The soil might be on the 'too good' side though.

Hard to get a perspective of scale here, but this is a fenced in trellised vineyard facing south. Perfect exposure, would have made great wine.


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 10, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Yah, I set my test vineyard up as dry farmed. It produces more intense flavored and complex wines. I set up a perimeter deer fence. I ran irrigation lines that I got from my neighbor for free for a few years to establish the vines. I set up trellises and pruned the vines to establish the cordon systems. Those neighbors had also given us all the free cuttings that I needed to make all the clones from. Which is unheard of around here, as vineyards are protective of their pruned material. Also you cannot import any vines from out of state any more. So I made money on the side selling off rooted pinot Dijon clone stock to people around Eugene. This was all after I found a winery that wanted my grapes. The test vineyard would produce about a ton a year, and that was more than enough to get people interested. If it worked, I was planning on planting another 10 acre area there and dry farming that. 114 was the hardest to grow right, but it made the best wines. 115 was a better producer. 667 and 777 were later clones, and 777 is the most popular to grow here now.
> 
> That area, Douglas County, Oregon, has the same latitude and climate as Burgundy, France. The soils are also the same, and if there were more water there (which there is sadly not enough of) Douglas County would be a more known top quality Pinot growing region. I looked there for a few years to buy land to make a vineyard with, but it was not to be. Nothing the right size had any well or spring water. My ex had plenty of both, but no inclination or aptitude to growing grapes. Even though we met at a wine tasting club in the SF Bay area. She likes wine, but not growing grapes. Anyway, her property is perfect for growing blueberries and grapes, both money makers down there. I helped our neighbors pick grapes there every year and they have 20 acres planted in pinot. They sell to Hillcrest Winery in Roseburg which is where I was going to sell my grapes, and they make their own wine as well (which was really really good pinot, as was and is Hillcrest's pinot). I loved sitting in my vineyard pruning the vines. My cat would come out and hunt for voles at the same time. Sad that my ex was so unrealistic about doing anything to make money there. *sigh* I would grow here in my property but I am too far east and high in elevation and get too much early and late frost here. I have the water though... lots and lots of water here. And the right silt soil. The soil might be on the 'too good' side though.
> 
> ...


Nothing gets in your blood like growing grapes, you are totally tuned into the soil, climate, seasons. You become a part of the terrior, and that's all amplified when you dry grow. 
These days I just kill plants, my joke is I'm a botanical mercenary!


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 10, 2015)

The E bar is lighter than the ES, and my 362 C feels just fine with a 20" E. They also seem to hold up very well.


----------



## giver (Dec 10, 2015)

Must be a Canada thing but the 361 seems like great deal especially with the guarantee


----------



## windthrown (Dec 10, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> Nothing gets in your blood like growing grapes, you are totally tuned into the soil, climate, seasons. You become a part of the terrior, and that's all amplified when you dry grow.
> These days I just kill plants, my joke is I'm a botanical mercenary!



True. I also had a one acre cane berry area there (Marion, rasp and blacks), as well as about a half acre in garlic. I used to grow 75 different types of garlics. I also grew 40 types of bamboos there and I still do that here, along with growing blueberries. I get outside as much as I can here. Today was blustery, cold and wet, but I was out clearing the culverts and drainage ditches, and cleaning up the debris from the last storms. I have also been cutting down pines and bucking them into firewood that have died after beetle infestations killed them. Soon I will not have any pine trees left here. They are all infested.


----------



## MountainHigh (Dec 11, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> if i end up going new its gona be a 461 most likely.



hold on .... I'm feeling rather dizzy .....


----------



## windthrown (Dec 11, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> im looking at the 359 on saturday. thw 361 is still in pieces. if i end up going new its gona be a 461 most likely.



Classic overkill on AS. They got to you. Next you will be sending that 461 in for a major monkey modification and you will have the equivalent of a 90cc saw on your hands. But that will simply not be enough saw, see? You will want more saws in different power ranges and more chains and bars and gadgets to go with your saws. You will wind up with CAD. You will buy smaller and larger saws. You will trade saws. You will go to AS GTGs. Then only when you have 12-15 saws will you realize what happened. But by then it will be too late to save your soul. Its like being bitten by a vampire. You will lose our will. Your mind and thoughts will become one with the AS collective.

You will become... a SAWBORG!



Resistance is futile! You will be assimilated!


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 11, 2015)

Actually, with only 5 saws (4 ported), I'm feeling pretty content, but when I joined AS I was only had (and intending to have) 2 saws!

After some at home mods that you and others suggested, professional porting was the next step, along with square file chain.

I can now get a lot more cutting done in the same length day, THANKS!!!!


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 12, 2015)

rburg said:


> The 461 will definitely be the strongest 60cc saw that you have mentioned purchasing. LoL!


I know its not a 60cc saw. Haha


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 12, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Classic overkill on AS. They got to you. Next you will be sending that 461 in for a major monkey modification and you will have the equivalent of a 90cc saw on your hands. But that will simply not be enough saw, see? You will want more saws in different power ranges and more chains and bars and gadgets to go with your saws. You will wind up with CAD. You will buy smaller and larger saws. You will trade saws. You will go to AS GTGs. Then only when you have 12-15 saws will you realize what happened. But by then it will be too late to save your soul. Its like being bitten by a vampire. You will lose our will. Your mind and thoughts will become one with the AS collective.
> 
> You will become... a SAWBORG!
> 
> ...


Well im looking at the 359 tomorrow and if that turns out to be really nice ill be taking that home and saving alot of money. lol


----------



## windthrown (Dec 12, 2015)

Good. I stumbled across a lightly modified 461 that I am looking at on Monday.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 13, 2015)

Picked up the 359 tonight. Was in pretty much the nicest condition you could get for a saw that a few years old. Still had the stickers on the bottom. For $325 i figured i couldn't go wrong. $450 less then a new 60cc saw.


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 14, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Picked up the 359 tonight. Was in pretty much the nicest condition you could get for a saw that a few years old. Still had the stickers on the bottom. For $325 i figured i couldn't go wrong. $450 less then a new 60cc saw.


you got plenty left over for a trip to Mastermind.


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 14, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> you got plenty left over for a trip to Mastermind.



They are certainly a saw where you can get good gains yourself, but the pro ported videos are mind boggling.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 14, 2015)

Okay guys. So how does this piston look to you? Scored? Or normal wear? The saw runs great but I pulled the muffler off today to have a peek inside and saw this. Just wanna see what you guys think before I go and make an angry phone call.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 14, 2015)

Exchange that saw for one of the others, and next time, pull the muff first. That is definitely scored.

That is not good, I now have a lot less confidence in your shop.

I wonder if they put new rings on a beat up piston like that (would be like putting lipstick on a pig).


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 14, 2015)

I think I'm gona get my money back and just go to the local john deere dealer and buy a new 362c. That way I know it really is new.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 14, 2015)

They are nice saws.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 14, 2015)

Come on everyone else. chime in as well. lol


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Dec 14, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Okay guys. So how does this piston look to you? Scored? Or normal wear?


Scored.  Get your money back and don't go back there.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 14, 2015)

must have put a new ring on because the ring looks fine and has great compression. but i see i should have pulled the muffler there instead of waiting untill i got home.


----------



## CoreyB (Dec 14, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> "This is your daily reminder that the Dolmar 6100 is the best 60cc saw."
> This message has been brought to you by Husqvarna and an early start on too many vodka tonics.


Yep it is that time of day. Dolmar 6100.
On that note yes I would take that saw back. And a 362 is a fine saw and will serve you well.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 14, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> must have put a new ring on because the ring looks fine and has great compression. but i see i should have pulled the muffler there instead of waiting untill i got home.



Actually, don't feel like that, you should be able to "Trust" your shop! Obviously, they felt if they were selling it to a home owner it would likely not get much used and the problem would not reveal itself for a long time.

That piston will not provide the years of service that saw should give you.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 14, 2015)

I'd go 562 or 361 as a second choice.


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 14, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Okay guys. So how does this piston look to you? Scored? Or normal wear? The saw runs great but I pulled the muffler off today to have a peek inside and saw this. Just wanna see what you guys think before I go and make an angry phone call.


Put it down as an invaluable lesson about the shop and their treatment of their customers.
That is absolutely money back and walk away material. For several reasons I wouldn't take any other option - like them putting a new piston in it. 

The 362 will serve you well, but I'm sorry for you that this didn't work out.


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 14, 2015)

I agree to take that back and get your money back, but I would NOT buy a 362- had a stock one and a ported one. Go with a 6100 from Nate (fordf150) or Carl (MillerModSaws), or get a 555 or 562 from Terry (Tlandrum) or (Spike60). Either of those 4 will beat your local prices. I have never bought a saw from a local dealer. There's no reason to for me, with the great sponsors/dealers we have here. Or a Echo 590. Nate is a Echo dealer as well.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 14, 2015)

I am curious where the comment that the 362 has great filtration comes from. I have ran a friends, but never looked at the filter in detail. As far as I could tell it's traditional crappy Stihl filtration with a better filter element.


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 14, 2015)

bwalker said:


> I am curious where the comment that the 362 has great filtration comes from. I have ran a friends, but never looked at the filter in detail. As far as I could tell it's traditional crappy Stihl filtration with a better filter element.


I can't imagine that you would care if you didn't cut dry redgum, or a similar environment where dust/fines were inevitable. 
I make do by being very particular with greasing sealing surfaces and watching the details, but while I wouldn't own a 362 I have to admit the advantages it has over the huskies in bad (Australian) conditions. 
When cutting conditions are good, I don't think there is anything to talk about.


----------



## CoreyB (Dec 14, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> I agree to take that back and get your money back, but I would NOT buy a 362- had a stock one and a ported one. Go with a 6100 from Nate (fordf150) or Carl (MillerModSaws), or get a 555 or 562 from Terry (Tlandrum) or (Spike60). Either of those 4 will beat your local prices. I have never bought a saw from a local dealer. There's no reason to for me, with the great sponsors/dealers we have here. Or a Echo 590. Nate is a Echo dealer as well.


Yep 6100!


----------



## ash man (Dec 14, 2015)

I got a ported 2260 from Terry landrum and after he installed the el-48 carb its been my go to firewood saw. Can't praise the saw or dealer more


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 14, 2015)

The pleated HD-2 filter on the 362 C is better than the filters on most (or all, I have not seen all of them) of the other saws mentioned.

Anyone who wants to compare performance of their 60 cc saw, just meet me at a GTG, don't know what else to say.

IMO, the 362 C receives more unfair criticism than any other saw both as it relates to performance & weight.

That said, I am not bashing any of the other 60 cc saws, they are all good, but nothing wrong with the 362 C either.


----------



## LRains (Dec 14, 2015)

bwalker said:


> I am curious where the comment that the 362 has great filtration comes from. I have ran a friends, but never looked at the filter in detail. As far as I could tell it's traditional crappy Stihl filtration with a better filter element.



Been dropping many dead ash here, the ash bore has played havoc in my area. I have found the 362C to handle the fine dust exceptionaly well. The filter action is light years ahead of the older saws. IMO


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 14, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> I agree to take that back and get your money back, but I would NOT buy a 362- had a stock one and a ported one. Go with a 6100 from Nate (fordf150) or Carl (MillerModSaws), or get a 555 or 562 from Terry (Tlandrum) or (Spike60). Either of those 4 will beat your local prices. I have never bought a saw from a local dealer. There's no reason to for me, with the great sponsors/dealers we have here. Or a Echo 590. Nate is a Echo dealer as well.


Terry, Spike, and Nate sell JRed too...2258/2260


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 14, 2015)

Ive had all these saws now , gave em' all a fair shake..let guys ive worked with run em' ... tried em' stock and ported...the 2260 is my favorite and a 361 is a close 2nd...a 362 is too close in feel to some of the 70cc saws , If mine wasn't a gift i would have sold it..it sits..i never use it.


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 14, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> The pleated HD-2 filter on the 362 C is better than the filters on most (or all, I have not seen all of them) of the other saws mentioned.
> 
> Anyone who wants to compare performance of their 60 cc saw, just meet me at a GTG, don't know what else to say.
> 
> ...



Now you know how us Echo owners feel...hahaha. Hey, maybe at our next Echo GTG we will let a few black sheep Stihl's join in...LOL.


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 14, 2015)

Weight wise (with oil & fuel), not a lot of difference between these saws...except for the 6100:

562xp = 15.11 lbs.
ms362= 15.16 lbs.
cs600p= 15.29 lbs.
ps6100= 15.95 lbs.

It's one thing to say you don't like the "feel" of a saw but the numbers are much closer than anyone wants to admit when it comes to weight.

EDIT: The 6100 is "dragged down", if you will, by it's disproportionately large fuel and oil tanks. But that could be a good thing, with less stops to fill up.


----------



## CoreyB (Dec 15, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Weight wise (with oil & fuel), not a lot of difference between these saws...except for the 6100:
> It's one thing to say you don't like the "feel" of a saw but the numbers are much closer than anyone wants to admit when it comes to weight.
> 
> EDIT: The 6100 is "dragged down", if you will, by it's disproportionately large fuel and oil tanks. But that could be a good thing, with less stops to fill up.


It is odd how some would look at extra fuel and oil on an extremely efficient saw as a downfall. I will not name a few husky 562 drum bangers. Lol it is entertaining how some will argue over such little weight. I wonder if they only buy the lightest boots or clothing?


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 15, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> It is odd how some would look at extra fuel and oil on an extremely efficient saw as a downfall. I will not name a few husky 562 drum bangers. Lol it is entertaining how some will argue over such little weight. I wonder if they only buy the lightest boots or clothing?



How did you know about my chainsaw boots?


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 15, 2015)

Got my money back yesterday. Wasn't too much of a problem since he knew i caught him red handed. 
Now im going to just do what i really wanted to do but my cheap side wouldn't let me, buy a brand new saw. Really tempted to just go all out and get a 461 and throw a 20 inch on it, then have the capacity to run a 28 inch when needed. Sounds like it would be a nice all around saw.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 15, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Got my money back yesterday. Wasn't too much of a problem since he knew i caught him red handed.
> Now im going to just do what i really wanted to do but my cheap side wouldn't let me, buy a brand new saw. Really tempted to just go all out and get a 461 and throw a 20 inch on it, then have the capacity to run a 28 inch when needed. Sounds like it would be a nice all around saw.


You could do that with a 562 or 362. Why carry around all the extra weight of a 461 for a 20" bar. If you were gonna run a 28" all the time then get a 461.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice 044 on the trading site.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 16, 2015)

Okay so here is my latest idea. Brand new saws. 
It seems the echo cs590 gets raving reviews for being probably the best bang for the buck. Now for the price of a 362c i can get a cs590 AND an echo cs355t. I figured the 355t would be perfect for the small stuff and for stuffing in my backpack when i go hiking or out on the 4 wheeler. The cs590 would do most of the general firewood and bucking work, then i always have my 084 as my once in a while big tree/stump saw. Sounds like all bases covered for me. Plus the echo 5 year warranty.


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 16, 2015)

Sounds like a good plan to me, but be aware the brand gang is right around the corner ready to crucify you...

7


----------



## B-N (Dec 16, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> Sounds like a good plan to me, but be aware the brand gang is right around the corner ready to crucify you...
> 
> 7



I'm outta here, the lynch mob is on its way...


----------



## CoreyB (Dec 16, 2015)

Echo also just came out with the 361p that is the rear handle version of the 355t. I like rear handle better than top myself but that is a great combo and should serve you many years. FYI the dolmar 421 is $330 and a really solid small saw that has a cult following.
But the 355t is a great little saw and you will probably find yourself using it a lot more than the 590.


----------



## Termite (Dec 16, 2015)

ash man said:


> I got a ported 2260 from Terry landrum and after he installed the el-48 carb its been my go to firewood saw. Can't praise the saw or dealer more


I went down the same road.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 16, 2015)

Lol yea i know. but even when i was pretty set on a stihl some people would come along and bash them anyway. So seems like its inevitable either way! haha
And if im going to get a small saw i would rather it be a top handle. Would be easier for one handing it up in a tree. (now comes the safety nazis) haha


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 16, 2015)

Not a bad decision, but I think I would go with the used 044 over the new 590 (for the same price). The saw wt will be almost the same, and no way a 590 will run with an 044.

But if you want new, and the warranty, you are making the right move. Having an 044 for over 22 years may make me a little bias!


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 17, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Not a bad decision, but I think I would go with the used 044 over the new 590 (for the same price). The saw wt will be almost the same, and no way a 590 will run with an 044.
> 
> But if you want new, and the warranty, you are making the right move. Having an 044 for over 22 years may make me a little bias!


Why do you have a 362 then...



7


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 17, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> Why do you have a 362 then...
> 
> 
> 
> 7



Cause I have 2 044s and the 362 is lighter. He is also planning on getting a lighter saw. If I had to choose just one, 044 or 362, it would be an 044, no question about it. That said, when limbing, the 362 offers a nice weight savings.


----------



## CoreyB (Dec 17, 2015)

At the end of the day and a huge oak I find myself using the 192 as much as possible. Lol small saws rock and you will find all kinds of reasons to use that little 355.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 17, 2015)

Well guys, plan changed again. Lol. I just found out that my local hustler and redmax dealer is expanding (Power pro equipment, Allentown branch). They just started selling husqvarna. I've done business there for the past 9 years and really like the people that work there and the service I get. I know the manager and parts girl personally. They give me good deals. So I'm thinking I can't go wrong getting a new saw from them. So looks like a husqvarna it is!


----------



## CoreyB (Dec 17, 2015)

So 555, 562, or...... ?


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 17, 2015)

Yea that's what I'm still deciding. Haha. I'm going back Monday to really take a good look and pick them all up and see how they feel. I just dropped in today as they were closing up to see if the rumors were true.


----------



## MountainHigh (Dec 17, 2015)

it's an easy decision between 555 and 562xp

A) If money is not too tight, might as well go for the 562xp, so you could more easily run a longer bar on occasion. If you settle for less but really want the slightly hotter saw, you may find yourself wondering if that smidgen extra performance and XP name badge wouldn't have been nicer.

B) Or if you just want a great 60cc saw, could care less about having the top line, are very practically minded and really like saving a few scheckles, get the 555

C) Or give up sawing altogether and take up quilting and needlepoint


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 17, 2015)

MountainHigh said:


> it's an easy decision between 555 and 562xp
> 
> A) If money is not too tight, might as well go for the 562xp, so you could more easily run a longer bar on occasion. If you settle for less but really want the slightly hotter saw, you may find yourself wondering if that smidgen extra performance and XP name badge wouldn't have been nicer.
> 
> ...



left coast has the 2260 under 600 bucks on sale right now , the prices are hard to beat..the 2258 was around 512 bucks


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 17, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Cause I have 2 044s and the 362 is lighter. He is also planning on getting a lighter saw. If I had to choose just one, 044 or 362, it would be an 044, no question about it. That said, when limbing, the 362 offers a nice weight savings.



How big are the limbs you cut mike ?


----------



## MountainHigh (Dec 17, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> left coast has the 2260 under 600 bucks on sale right now , the prices are hard to beat..the 2258 was around 512 bucks



Nice! does the OP know that Jonsered are brothers with Husky?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 17, 2015)

MountainHigh said:


> Nice! does the OP know that Jonsered are brothers with Husky?



Dont know , but i was shocked at the prices..jonsered now has a lightweight bar too..go check left coast out.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 17, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> How big are the limbs you cut mike ?



All different sizes. I often cut to (firewood) length right off the tree. On the softer hardwoods (like Silver & Red Maple and Tulip) the 362 is great for anything the 20" bar will handle, but for the harder hardwoods I usually go to the 044 after about 15" diameter. It just goes faster, especially if you are encountering a lot of knots.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 17, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> All different sizes. I often cut to (firewood) length right off the tree. On the softer hardwoods (like Silver & Red Maple and Tulip) the 362 is great for anything the 20" bar will handle, but for the harder hardwoods I usually go to the 044 after about 15" diameter. It just goes faster, especially if you are encountering a lot of knots.



You must have got a 362c SE ( special edition ) noone i know can tell them apart from an 044/440..your missin out on a 40 or 50cc saw..a 362 taint no limbin saw.

I can murder 15" diameter logs with a 50cc saw


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 17, 2015)

I was going to get a 261, then Matt talked me into getting a 562, then a 362 C showed up in the shop ... and it just kinda happened! Hey, if the replacement is as light as they say it will be, that will be something.

In a decade or two, you will notice smaller differences in weight a lot more, especially at the end of the day.

Actually, I'm looking forward to trying out my brother's 241, but he has not run it yet, ... soon.


----------



## CoreyB (Dec 17, 2015)

Rear handle 192 baby. I use that thing for more than I should. Small saws rock


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 17, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I was going to get a 261, then Matt talked me into getting a 562, then a 362 C showed up in the shop ... and it just kinda happened! Hey, if the replacement is as light as they say it will be, that will be something.
> 
> In a decade or two, you will notice smaller differences in weight a lot more, especially at the end of the day.
> 
> Actually, I'm looking forward to trying out my brother's 241, but he has not run it yet, ... soon.



In a decade or two i plan on having someone do the work for me while i drink and watch with 2 broads feeding me grapes..atleast i hope so..even a 562 is a dumbass pick to go along with an 044..spread em' out further..it makes alot more sense , sell your 362 and buy a 241 or 261 and you will scratch your balls wonderin why you ever bought a 362...trust me.

If you need a 70cc saw to cut 15" logs your doin somethin way wrong , save your bigger saws with bigger bars for bigger wood..your kickin your own ass for no reason.


----------



## big t double (Dec 17, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> In a decade or two i plan on having someone do the work for me while i drink and watch with 2 broads feeding me grapes..atleast i hope so..even a 562 is a dumbass pick to go along with an 044..spread em' out further..it makes alot more sense , sell your 362 and buy a 241 or 261 and you will scratch your balls wonderin why you ever bought a 362...trust me.
> 
> If you need a 70cc saw to cut 15" logs your doin somethin way wrong , save your bigger saws with bigger bars for bigger wood..your kickin your own ass for no reason.


Jesus you're an opinionated f***.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 17, 2015)

I have ADD, I like too much saw, makes things go faster, just the way I like it. I likely don't need ported 046s with 24" bars, but I like them too, just the way it is!

But I did get a 36" light bar for a couple of big Red Oaks I have to cut up, so one of them ported 046s will be getting a real workout soon.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 17, 2015)

big t double said:


> Jesus you're an opinionated f***.



No..ive just worked hard enough to know the difference between smarter and harder, killin yourself doesnt make you a man..it makes you a fool..the old gangsters taught me well.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey we are nearing 500 posts on this thread!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 17, 2015)

I like the two broads feeding me grapes idea. Fork chainsawing!


----------



## big t double (Dec 17, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> No..ive just worked hard enough to know the difference between smarter and harder, killin yourself doesnt make you a man..it makes you a fool..the old gangsters taught me well.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 17, 2015)

windthrown said:


> I like the two broads feeding me grapes idea. Fork chainsawing!



Amen.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 17, 2015)

Here yah go... good price here for a brand new Jred (Husky 562 clone) at LCS: 

*Jonsered CS 2260 Chainsaw (Powerhead Only)*

$575.96

_WHILE SUPPLIES LAST
_
Same internal components and features as
Husqvarna model 562XP Chainsaw

59.8cc Chainsaw Powerhead Only
4.7HP, 12.6lbs., .375″


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 17, 2015)

So is the 362 still awesome ?


----------



## windthrown (Dec 17, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> So is the 362 still awesome ?



When was that saw ever awesome?


----------



## windthrown (Dec 17, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Amen.



On second thought, I want my grapes peeled first! And maybe a hand job...


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 17, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> So is the 362 still awesome ?



Triple port the muffler, and it will eat hybrids for lunch!!!


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 18, 2015)

Okay guys so what about as far as reliability goes? 555 vs562? Do the 562s still have problems like the early ones did? What about any issues on the 555?


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 18, 2015)

Never heard much about issues with a 555, and I believe the 562 is now A OK, but I'm not the expert on these, so maybe someone else will comment.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 18, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Okay guys so what about as far as reliability goes? 555 vs562? Do the 562s still have problems like the early ones did? What about any issues on the 555?


You are way over thinking this.

Not all the early 562s' had problems, only a small percentage. I have a 2011 with no issues at all.

The 555 is a fine saw! Just less money and less zip than the 562xp.


----------



## CoreyB (Dec 18, 2015)

Unless one of those o-rings break that you have to replace the whole cylinder. 
Most are fine saws but sounds like a few grimlins pop up and cause some real head aches. Not as bad though as some Italian manufacturers that seem to let their employees drink on Monday's and Friday's
But that is why you just use a great dealer if you happen to have a problem they will do everything they can to make it right.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 18, 2015)

Tell me more about these o rings?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 18, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> Unless one of those o-rings break that you have to replace the whole cylinder.
> Most are fine saws but sounds like a few grimlins pop up and cause some real head aches. Not as bad though as some Italian manufacturers that seem to let their employees drink on Monday's and Friday's
> But that is why you just use a great dealer if you happen to have a problem they will do everything they can to make it right.




All manufactures have issues , i hate when i hear how "great" stihls are and how shitty huskys are..message big T and ask him about all the 261 mtrons in his shop..all these companies build studs and duds ..im with you on good dealers..it makes or breaks a situation.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 18, 2015)

So for only $100 difference who thinks it's worth it to get the 562 over the 555?


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 18, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Here yah go... good price here for a brand new Jred (Husky 562 clone) at LCS:
> 
> *Jonsered CS 2260 Chainsaw (Powerhead Only)*
> 
> ...


 HEY, thanks for the "heads up", I ordered one!

SR


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 18, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> All manufactures have issues , i hate when i hear how "great" stihls are and how shitty huskys are..message big T and ask him about all the 261 mtrons in his shop..all these companies build studs and duds ..im with you on good dealers..it makes or breaks a situation.


Stop the hate .


----------



## sunfish (Dec 18, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> So for only $100 difference who thinks it's worth it to get the 562 over the 555?


I was on the fence 4 years ago and bought the 562xp. I'm into ported saws and the 562 is the only saw I've run that I felt did not need to be ported. So it's up to you if you want to pay $100 for more zip. It was worth it for me.


----------



## MountainHigh (Dec 18, 2015)

paying a little extra money for the 562xp was worth it to me as well 
The more you cut the more you appreciate raw power and very sharp chains. 

Unfortunately the 241C I wanted is now GOOFY price because of low low CDN dollar and I won't pay that much for 40cc saw.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 18, 2015)

$575 for a 2260 is a smokin' deal. Maybe i'll buy another one just to polish and look at.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Dec 18, 2015)

MountainHigh said:


> paying a little extra money for the 562xp was worth it to me as well
> The more you cut the more you appreciate raw power and very sharp chains.
> 
> Unfortunately the 241C I wanted is now GOOFY price because of low low CDN dollar and I won't pay that much for 40cc saw.


I haven't asked about it but look at Winnipeg Kijiji there was a MS241CM on there the other day for $400. Ad was still up earlier today.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk
I will try posting the link but on phone.



Please view this ad:

Stihl chainsaw 16 inch,
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/winnipeg/stihl-chainsaw-16-inch/1125652290

Price: $ 400.00

Download the application from the Google Play Store.
http://goo.gl/Hs9Yg


----------



## sunfish (Dec 18, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> $575 for a 2260 is a smokin' deal. Maybe i'll buy another one just to polish and look at.


That is a smokin deal and for that price would just get the Jred!


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 18, 2015)

How about a 365 to add more indecisiveness? Lol same price as a 562.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 18, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> How about a 365 to add more indecisiveness? Lol same price as a 562.


It's larger, heavier and is 70cc. That's fine if that's what ya want.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 18, 2015)

But is it more reliable??


----------



## Flip D (Dec 18, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> But is it more reliable??



This is the half way disassembled 562 I bought. It lived in a commercial environment as an everyday saw for almost 2 years. The piston was completely worn out and the filter was completely clogged up but the cylinder was mint, auto tune did it's job. I replaced the piston and all the consumables, dumped the hydraulic fluid out of the tank and ran it. It hasn't missed a beat and I couldn't ask for a more reliable saw.


----------



## MountainHigh (Dec 18, 2015)

GCJenks204 said:


> I haven't asked about it but look at Winnipeg Kijiji there was a MS241CM on there the other day for $400. Ad was still up earlier today.
> Price: $ 400.00



Thanks for that link, I appreciate you letting me know.
I've contacted him and unfortunately he won't ship - have to pick up in person
1500 mile drive :-(


----------



## sunfish (Dec 18, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> But is it more reliable??


Maybe? The 365 does have a longer track record, but I like running a 562 mo better.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Dec 18, 2015)

MountainHigh said:


> Thanks for that link, I appreciate you letting me know.
> I've contacted him and unfortunately he won't ship - have to pick up in person
> 1500 mile drive :-(


I would offer to go get it for you but with Christmas next week I don't know when I would the tine to do it.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainHigh (Dec 18, 2015)

GCJenks204 said:


> I would offer to go get it for you but with Christmas next week I don't know when I would the tine to do it.
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk



No worries . . . I've still got my 346 and all is good - Merry Christmas!


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 18, 2015)

So there really isn't a reliability difference between the 555 and 562xp??


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 18, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> But is it more reliable??


Quite honestly - no. 
The 365/372 platform has the same chance of an assembly error being missed by QC as the 562. 
These can be considered non issues if you have a good dealer. 
A 550, 562, 365 will fill your needs, handle one and see what you like. 
As will similar offerings from stihl, dolmar and echo. The jonsered options can be considered red and black huskys, the minor variations are virtually insignificant.


----------



## CoreyB (Dec 18, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> So there really isn't a reliability difference between the 555 and 562xp??


Maybe after 400 + hours of use just in the idea of the 555 being detuned would have less stress but I doubt any firewood guy would ever find that point in under 10+ years.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 18, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> So there really isn't a reliability difference between the 555 and 562xp??


They are basically the same saw, but with a few differences.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 18, 2015)

Sawyer Rob said:


> HEY, thanks for the "heads up", I ordered one!
> 
> SR



You are welcome! I like to send the guys down in Willits business whenever I can. They got screwed by Baileys in Laytonville, but made the best of it and are rebounding nicely. They also have great deals on GB bars.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 18, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> So for only $100 difference who thinks it's worth it to get the 562 over the 555?



Why even consider that when you can get a brand new Jonsered CS 2260 for $575.96??? That is $63 LESS than a 555... and $163 less than a 562, and its virtually the same saw as a 562 (I think it looks better too).


----------



## windthrown (Dec 18, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> How about a 365 to add more indecisiveness? Lol same price as a 562.



The new 365 is basically the same saw as a newer 372. All you have to do to turn a new 365 into a 372 is to grind out the baffles. You do not get the XP extras, but other than that they have the same engine. All for $10 less than a 562. And the 356 has the *far superior* (Troll baiting here) inboard clutch. 

I get the feeling you are just the Ape BS'ing us here. Others are getting benefit from this thread though, so I will let it slide for now.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 18, 2015)

Just overthinking everything and asking questions here. No one is holding a knife to your neck and making you respond.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 18, 2015)

And the reason I don't want a jonsered is because of no dealer support around here. We are just starting to get a few dealers carrying husqvarna. Just happens my favorite equipment dealer just started carrying them. Hence why I want to give him the business. Have spent well over $10,000 there in the past 9 years. Usually all you can get around here as far as saws is stihl. There's a dealer on every corner.


----------



## MountainHigh (Dec 18, 2015)

nkila220 - I kicked tires on 562xp for some time as well ...finally bought one and love it. It is a little BEAST right out of the box. No negative issue with mine even though mine is not the latest EL 48 carb that is supposed to be the remedy to those few who did have problems.

Coupled with a light Tsumura bar, this combination makes me happy to go cut serious loads of wood anyday.


----------



## rburg (Dec 18, 2015)

I have a 562 and a 365. If I was only planning to run a 20"bar on the saw, I would get the 562. I noticed you said you had spent over $10,000 at your equipment dealers. Have you been buying mowers there or other lawn care equipment?


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 18, 2015)

MountainHigh said:


> nkila220 - I kicked tires on 562xp for some time as well ...finally bought one and love it. It is a little BEAST right out of the box. No negative issue with mine even though mine is not the latest EL 48 carb that is supposed to be the remedy to those few who did have problems.
> 
> Coupled with a light Tsumura bar, this combination makes me happy to go cut serious loads of wood anyday.


That's definetly good news to hear. I just get so OCD with research and I go back and forth so many times it starts to drive me insane. Lol. But thank you all for the input. It's interesting to see what everyone says. Knowledge is power I believe, I'm not trying to BS, more just trying to gather every bit of info I can!


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 18, 2015)

rburg said:


> I have a 562 and a 365. If I was only planning to run a 20"bar on the saw, I would get the 562. I noticed you said you had spent over $10,000 at your equipment dealers. Have you been buying mowers there or other lawn care equipment?


Yea got a hustler super z 60 inch zero turn there and then just a few months ago a redmax ebz8500 backpack blower. Plus filters and other misc. parts for the mower and such.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 18, 2015)

I spent over $17,000.00 at my fav equipment dealer, he also carries Husky saws... I STILL ordered the Jonsered... Best dealer support around here is Husky, but I'm STILL not willing to pay $200.00 more to get it!

I doubt i'll ever need it, and if that day comes, i'll try local.....if that doesn't work, there's plenty of good dealers on line that are just a UPS away... I'll still be plenty of money ahead.

I'll bet I never have to send it out though,

SR


----------



## CoreyB (Dec 18, 2015)

That and the 2260 is a lot better then the 562xp! (Because it is red and black ) just like the Dolmar 6100 which happens to be the best 60cc saw.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 18, 2015)

And I would run a 24 inch if I got the 365. Extra reach. Plus I do have a liking towards the inboard clutch and dual ring piston. 
Just when I am convinced I made up my mind I overthink it again and change my mind. Well I have untill Monday to decide.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 18, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> That and the 2260 is a lot better then the 562xp! (Because it is red and black ) just like the Dolmar 6100 which happens to be the best 60cc saw.


That's funny!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 18, 2015)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I spent over $17,000.00 at my fav equipment dealer, he also carries Husky saws... I STILL ordered the Jonsered... Best dealer support around here is Husky, but I'm STILL not willing to pay $200.00 more to get it!
> 
> I doubt i'll ever need it, and if that day comes, i'll try local.....if that doesn't work, there's plenty of good dealers on line that are just a UPS away... I'll still be plenty of money ahead.
> 
> ...


You'll love you're 2260[emoji106] it feels more like running my 550xp than it does running the 562xp.

The only time i have ever smiled and felt fuzzy when i got a new saw was when i opened the box and pulled my 2260 powerhead out....seriously[emoji1]


----------



## sunfish (Dec 18, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> And I would run a 24 inch if I got the 365. Extra reach. Plus I do have a liking towards the inboard clutch and dual ring piston.
> Just when I am convinced I made up my mind I overthink it again and change my mind. Well I have untill Monday to decide.


Have you handled these saws? 

They are two different size and class saws. I sold a 365 after running the 562 for a year.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yea I've ran a 562xp and a jonsered 2166 (same as the 365 obviously) and I just thought the 70cc saw had more torque. I understand the raving about the 562, it's an impressive saw. But the bigger 365 just seems like it would hold up better in the long run. It really scares me how high the 562 screams in the revs. I heard like 14,500 stock? Then rev boost kicks it up over 16,000 for the second after u pull the trigger. Just seems like it's made for performance but won't last like a bigger slower reving saw. But that's just what it says to me. I see a lot of people sayin otherwise as far as them holding up.


----------



## MountainHigh (Dec 18, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> You'll love you're 2260 it feels more like running my 550xp than it does running the 562xp.



It's the same saw guts as a 562xp, I'm interested to hear how it could feel so much lighter like a 550xp? Did they use more plastic somewhere? I don't see a weight for the 2260 but am guessing it has to be very close to the weight of a 562xp?

Jonsered 2260 (found the weight - 12.35 lbs)
http://www.jonsered.com/ca/en/chainsaws/cs-2260/

Husky 562xp (12.8 lbs is what mine weighed - but web site now says 13.01 lbs)
http://www.husqvarna.com/ca/en/forest/products/xp-saws/562-xp/#specifications


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 18, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Yea I've ran a 562xp and a jonsered 2166 (same as the 365 obviously) and I just thought the 70cc saw had more torque. I understand the raving about the 562, it's an impressive saw. But the bigger 365 just seems like it would hold up better in the long run. It really scares me how high the 562 screams in the revs. I heard like 14,500 stock? Then rev boost kicks it up over 16,000 for the second after u pull the trigger. Just seems like it's made for performance but won't last like a bigger slower reving saw. But that's just what it says to me. I see a lot of people sayin otherwise as far as them holding up.


I have little doubt that either saw will suffer significant wear cutting firewood and clearing trails. Commercial use may see issues after a year or two, but that is the same for any saw. Bearing issues, flogged out AV mounts, piston wear, just don't occur without abuse or a gallon a day, every day for years.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 18, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> You'll love you're 2260[emoji106] it feels more like running my 550xp than it does running the 562xp.



I also have a 550, so it should make a nice pair of saws to take to the woods...

SR


----------



## sunfish (Dec 18, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Yea I've ran a 562xp and a jonsered 2166 (same as the 365 obviously) and I just thought the 70cc saw had more torque. I understand the raving about the 562, it's an impressive saw. But the bigger 365 just seems like it would hold up better in the long run. It really scares me how high the 562 screams in the revs. I heard like 14,500 stock? Then rev boost kicks it up over 16,000 for the second after u pull the trigger. Just seems like it's made for performance but won't last like a bigger slower reving saw. But that's just what it says to me. I see a lot of people sayin otherwise as far as them holding up.


Your rpm range is high, the 526 doesn't rev that high. If you like the extra torque and don't mind the size and weight, get the 365. It's a great saw too.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 18, 2015)

Oh and I forgot to add... the Jred 372 is also on sale at LCS for anyone interested:

*Jonsered CS 2172 Chainsaw (Powerhead Only)*
$674.96

_WHILE SUPPLIES LAST_

Same internal components and features as
Husqvarna model 372XP Chainsaw


70.7CC Chainsaw Powerhead Only
5.5HP, 13.4lbs., .375″
Still cheaper than a 562 and it has the inboard clutch. Nuk nuk nuk. No brainer. Cheap as chips. And very much unlike Baileys, shipping from LCS is cheap. Shipping for me for this 2172 is only $16, so the total shipped to my door for this puppy is only $692. Hmmmm. Christmas in red and black!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 18, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Just overthinking everything and asking questions here. No one is holding a knife to your neck and making you respond.



Well then, if you wanna be a turd about it, as my old man used to say, sh*t or get off the pot.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 18, 2015)

MountainHigh said:


> It's the same saw guts as a 562xp, I'm interested to hear how it could feel so much lighter like a 550xp? Did they use more plastic somewhere? I don't see a weight for the 2260 but am guessing it has to be very close to the weight of a 562xp?
> 
> Jonsered 2260 (found the weight - 12.35 lbs)
> http://www.jonsered.com/ca/en/chainsaws/cs-2260/
> ...


Its a smaller saw. The top cover is lower and smaller, the small mount bar is a little lighter. Its closer to the size of a 550 than it is a 562 IMO. The size difference is bigger than the weigh difference. Its not a LOT lighter but it is lighter.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 18, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Oh and I forgot to add... the Jred 372 is also on sale at LCS for anyone interested:
> 
> *Jonsered CS 2172 Chainsaw (Powerhead Only)*
> $674.96
> ...


Just went on their site. I cant believe those prices. I want to order one but am just concerned about service.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 18, 2015)

Them saws are bulletproof


----------



## windthrown (Dec 18, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Just went on their site. I cant believe those prices. I want to order one but am just concerned about service.



This is the 3rd in the series of 372 saws on the market, the 4th if you count the 371. All the bugs have been shaken out of them long ago, and it is not an Autotune. I do not see why a Husky dealer could not fix it, they have the same engines. The guys at LCS have been around the industry for a long time (they used to work at Baileys) and I am sure they would find a way to get a bad saw either replaced or serviced.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 18, 2015)

windthrown said:


> This is the 3rd in the series of 372 saws on the market, the 4th if you count the 371. All the bugs have been shaken out of them long ago, and it is not an Autotune. I do not see why a Husky dealer could not fix it, they have the same engines. The guys at LCS have been around the industry for a long time (they used to work at Baileys) and I am sure they would find a way to get a bad saw either replaced or serviced.


how much do they charge for shipping?


----------



## MountainHigh (Dec 18, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Its a smaller saw. The top cover is lower and smaller, the small mount bar is a little lighter. Its closer to the size of a 550 than it is a 562 IMO. The size difference is bigger than the weigh difference. Its not a LOT lighter but it is lighter.



Now you've done it - I WANT ONE! lol

Would be nice if their 550XP equivalent (2253) was also lighter and smaller, but taint so :-(


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 18, 2015)

The 2260 is the equivalent of the Husqvarna 560xp which was never sold in the US or Canada.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 18, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> how much do they charge for shipping?



It is only $16 to ship the 2172 to me by UPS. Dirt cheap compared to Baileys.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 18, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Just went on their site. I cant believe those prices. I want to order one but am just concerned about service.


 I bet you're REALLY fun to go to a restaurant with!!

SR


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 18, 2015)

I knew the $400 044 on the trading post was the way to go. A bit lighter, and all the power & reliability.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 19, 2015)

Even better, there is now a MMWS ported (new recipe) 044 on the trading post for $575 shipped!

If you know the cost of porting & shipping, that is a heck of a deal, and those new recipe 044s are very strong, I have one (and they posted a video).

For a light, strong running saw, this deal is real tough to beat! A lot of bang for your buck!


----------



## MountainHigh (Dec 19, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> The 2260 is the equivalent of the Husqvarna 560xp which was never sold in the US or Canada.



I knew about the 560 in Europe, but did not know that the 2260 was in fact a 560. Thanks


----------



## sunfish (Dec 19, 2015)

MountainHigh said:


> I knew about the 560 in Europe, but did not know that the 2260 was in fact a 560. Thanks


If the 2260 was available when I bought the 562, I would have got it. I do prefer the lower top & small mount bar. But I ain't gettin rid of the 562 now ! Too good a saw!.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 19, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Them saws are bulletproof


I would put the 372 and it's Red brother as one of the most reliable saws currently sold. They are also extremely easy to work on and they also get decent gains when ported.


----------



## MountainHigh (Dec 19, 2015)

Was just quoted  $931 CDN for 2260 - - LOL -


No one in BC coast stocking any Jonsered - all special order.


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 19, 2015)

this must be the longest "which saw" thread on AS.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 19, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> this must be the longest "which saw" thread on AS.


Well hopefully the quest ends monday. Im off work and will have the day to go to the dealer and really do some shopping and hopefully come out with one. He has a 545,550xp,555,and 562xp in stock, so i can walk out with any of those. If i wanted the 365 it would need to be ordered. Same with a 372xp, but he said those are back ordered...? so i wouldnt get it untill late january. and i really need it next week at the latest.


----------



## MountainHigh (Dec 19, 2015)

I know what I would do if buying with US dollars and shipping within the USA, I would JUMP FAST and HARD ON one of those 2260's for  $575! 

~ and spend a few extra dollars on fast shipping
~ and get a tough and light Tsumura or Sugihara bar with the money saved.

One more time . . .


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 19, 2015)

MountainHigh said:


> I know what I would do if buying with US dollars and shipping within the USA, I would JUMP FAST and HARD ON one of those 2260's for  $575!
> 
> ~ and spend a few extra dollars on fast shipping
> ~ and get a tough and light Tsumura or Sugihara bar with the money saved.
> ...


im gona see what my dealer can do as far as price on the 562xp. ill see if he can get close to that. if so i may be taking one home.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 19, 2015)

That ported 044 on the trading site will easily blow all of the others away, and likely last you for as long as you can remember! Put a 28" light bar on it and smile all the time!


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 20, 2015)

So I was watching videos of the 555 and 562xp. It seems like the 555 actually has more torque then the 562xp? And the 562 has more top end power obviously. I was wondering if some people who have ran both think the same thing??


----------



## thechainsawguy (Dec 21, 2015)

Just picked up a 562 myself, haven't tried it out more than a few minutes, but love how she looks, the wrap handle and initial performance. I have had the hat for a few years now. Now I have the saw as well.


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 21, 2015)

http://www.kwf-online.de/deutsch/pruef/pruefergebnisse/aagw/motorsaegen/6106_12e.pdf

http://www.kwf-online.de/deutsch/pruef/pruefergebnisse/aagw/motorsaegen/6105_12.pdf

There doesn't appear to be an English language translation of the 555 test, but you can transpose from the 560 test.
This does seem to suggest that there is a wider power band in the 555 and its as good or better than the 562 down low. In use I am not sure it's important, fastest cuts are made at a point higher on the rev range.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 21, 2015)

Good info there killa, I guess it would depend on the bar length, chain, and type of wood you are cutting which one would be best.

Also, perhaps, if you are heavy handed or not. It is usually best to let the saw do the work, but I like torque.


----------



## Jet47 (Dec 21, 2015)

I guess I would go with a Jonsered 2260. Kind of have to say that as I just bought a new one late last week.


----------



## CR888 (Dec 21, 2015)

That 562xp wrap looks sexy. It looks too nice to use, they are'nt perfect but about as good as a 60cc saw gets currenlty. If the OP gets one he has made a good choice! But after 25 pages of advice he probably is considering an 044, 390xp, ms661, ms200t, wildthang, or the 590tw, all ported of coarse.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 21, 2015)

The 562 isn't lacking in torque. I feel that if I were logging again I could use it in place of a Stihl MS440 and not be hamstringed.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 21, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> So I was watching videos of the 555 and 562xp. It seems like the 555 actually has more torque then the 562xp? And the 562 has more top end power obviously. I was wondering if some people who have ran both think the same thing??



As it looks to me, the low end torque of these saws (and most others) are too far down in rpm to really matter - and the 562 number isn't lower than the 555 one, the difference just is smaller than at higher rpm, close to zero.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 21, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> As it looks to me, the low end torque of these saws (and most others) are too far down in rpm to really matter - and the 562 number isn't lower than the 555 one, the difference just is smaller than at higher rpm, close to zero.


What matters is power/torque curve width at peak. That's what makes a saw easy to keep on the pipe and gives it "stump" power.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 21, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> http://www.kwf-online.de/deutsch/pruef/pruefergebnisse/aagw/motorsaegen/6106_12e.pdf
> 
> http://www.kwf-online.de/deutsch/pruef/pruefergebnisse/aagw/motorsaegen/6105_12.pdf
> 
> ...



What it suggests to me as that they really messed it up with those reports. They are both faulty for the 560xp, but one of them may be the "lost" 555 report.....


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 21, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> What it suggests to me as that they really messed it up with those reports. They are both faulty for the 560xp, but one of them may be the "lost" 555 report.....


I'm simply not sure what you mean Niko. 
Hope you are feeling better by the way.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 22, 2015)

Okay guys. got a price for the 562xp for $690. I just have one issue with it before i pull the trigger. The oil pump. its plastic and looks to be in a vulnerable spot. Has anyone had issues with it? and does anyone know if the echo 590 and stihl 362 have plastic oil pumps as well? I know this is really dragging out but i really appreciate all the input. As someone who doesnt use a saw for a living, i want to be absolutely sure i am getting the right saw before spending the money.


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 22, 2015)

I've had one plastic oil pump strip in a husky. It's a 345 that has done countless hours, it was a quick and cheap repair. 
I don't log hours, but it had worn out 4 bars at that point and has worn out several more since. 
Never had a problem with other saws that have done similar hours, so I don't consider it an issue.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 22, 2015)

I don't know, but I have not heard of any oil pump issues with any of those saws, so I don't really think your question has any real relevance.

If they work, they work, and it does not matter if they are made from silly putty or Kriptonite.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 22, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Okay guys. got a price for the 562xp for $690. I just have one issue with it before i pull the trigger. The oil pump. its plastic and looks to be in a vulnerable spot. Has anyone had issues with it? and does anyone know if the echo 590 and stihl 362 have plastic oil pumps as well? I know this is really dragging out but i really appreciate all the input. As someone who doesnt use a saw for a living, i want to be absolutely sure i am getting the right saw before spending the money.


4 years with a 562 here and no problems with the oil pump or any issues at all.


----------



## Franny K (Dec 22, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> What it suggests to me as that they really messed it up with those reports. They are both faulty for the 560xp, but one of them may be the "lost" 555 report.....


Some things didn't seem to be right however it gives insight into how much more fuel the 560 consumes. The efficiency at max torque are almost equal. 1.6 vs 1.8 l/hr for the consumption and 4.49 vs 4.58 g/kwh for what I am calling efficiency.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Dec 22, 2015)

sunfish said:


> 4 years with a 562 here and no problems with the oil pump or any issues at all.



Any idea how many hours? 

Take Care


----------



## rburg (Dec 22, 2015)

That tsumura light and tough sure looks good on the 562.


----------



## Jet47 (Dec 22, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Okay guys. got a price for the 562xp for $690. I just have one issue with it before i pull the trigger. The oil pump. its plastic and looks to be in a vulnerable spot. Has anyone had issues with it? and does anyone know if the echo 590 and stihl 362 have plastic oil pumps as well? I know this is really dragging out but i really appreciate all the input. As someone who doesnt use a saw for a living, i want to be absolutely sure i am getting the right saw before spending the money.



My 562 has 2 1/2 years of logging on it. No problems.


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 22, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Okay guys. got a price for the 562xp for $690. I just have one issue with it before i pull the trigger. The oil pump. its plastic and looks to be in a vulnerable spot. Has anyone had issues with it? and does anyone know if the echo 590 and stihl 362 have plastic oil pumps as well? I know this is really dragging out but i really appreciate all the input. As someone who doesnt use a saw for a living, i want to be absolutely sure i am getting the right saw before spending the money.



you can get one with heat from Spike for a few dollars more shipped to your door.


----------



## Jet47 (Dec 22, 2015)

I have used a 562 the past few years a lot at work, last week I bought a Jonsered 2260. The 562xp does have a heated handle and the 2260 doesn't, both sport 16" bars. Is it just me or does the 2260 feel noticeably lighter? Maybe it's just wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 22, 2015)

Jet47 said:


> I have used a 562 the past few years a lot at work, last week I bought a Jonsered 2260. The 562xp does have a heated handle and the 2260 doesn't, both sport 16" bars. Is it just me or does the 2260 feel noticeably lighter? Maybe it's just wishful thinking on my part.


Nope its not you its noticeably lighter.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 22, 2015)

I believe that someone posted the specs previously here that the 2260 is actually lighter. But it is a 560 clone rather than a 562 (more better IMO).

16 inch bars on 60cc saws though?


----------



## Jet47 (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks KenJax.


----------



## Jet47 (Dec 22, 2015)

windthrown said:


> I believe that someone posted the specs previously here that the 2260 is actually lighter. But it is a 560 clone rather than a 562 (more better IMO).
> 
> 16 inch bars on 60cc saws though?



Yep, cutting mostly spruce approx. 24" on the stump. I like the shorter bar for balance, weight and most importantly limbing purposes. Maybe others can chime in but personally I find the shorter the bar the faster the saw cuts. For bigger stuff I do put an 18" bar on.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 22, 2015)

I looked it up, and the US Husky site says the 562 weight is 5.9 Kg, and according to the UK Husky site, the 560 weight is 5.7 Kg. So .2 Kg, or 0.44 lb. difference. Definitely noticeable.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 22, 2015)

Jet47 said:


> Yep, cutting mostly spruce approx. 24" on the stump. I like the shorter bar for balance, weight and most importantly limbing purposes. Maybe others can chime in but personally I find the shorter the bar the faster the saw cuts. For bigger stuff I do put an 18" bar on.



I usually use a 20 or a 25 on my 60cc saws. Forget balance, I do not notice or care. I dog my saws in and lever the crap out of them. For limbing I like a longer bar for the reach (less bending). I have not noticed that a shorter bar cuts any faster... except when the longer bars are in full length. With a 25 bar I can cut a 2 footer from one side, which I much prefer doing.


----------



## Bluefish (Dec 22, 2015)

So where are you guys finding all the cheap jonsereds? I am back in the market for a new saw and I like red and black as well as orange.
If you could let me know that would be great. Thanks, Russ


----------



## CoreyB (Dec 22, 2015)

Bluefish said:


> So where are you guys finding all the cheap jonsereds? I am back in the market for a new saw and I like red and black as well as orange.
> If you could let me know that would be great. Thanks, Russ


Left coast has some on a great sale if the have any left


----------



## MountainHigh (Dec 22, 2015)

Bluefish said:


> So where are you guys finding all the cheap jonsereds? I am back in the market for a new saw and I like red and black as well as orange.
> If you could let me know that would be great. Thanks, Russ



Not sure if this is breaking any posting rules, but I feel like living dangerously 
http://leftcoastsupplies.com/product/jonsered-cs-2260-chainsaw-powerhead-only/


----------



## Jet47 (Dec 22, 2015)

MountainHigh that works out about the same as I paid here in Nova Scotia, Canada for my 2260 last week. That is once I factored in our weak Canadian dollar.


----------



## MountainHigh (Dec 22, 2015)

Jet47 said:


> MountainHigh that works out about the same as I paid here in Nova Scotia, Canada for my 2260 last week. That is once I factored in our weak Canadian dollar.



I have been quoted $939 CDN which is a far cry from $800 CDN taking into account the US/575 to CDN conversion at this time.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 22, 2015)

Anyone know anything about a redmax g561avs? I have a chance to get one from someone I know for $200 and it is barely used. I figured for $200 it could be a good backup saw or one for a helper to use while I have the 562.


----------



## Jet47 (Dec 22, 2015)

I haven't seen a Redmax in years. But a guy I worked with swore by them.


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 22, 2015)

Jet47 said:


> I haven't seen a Redmax in years. But a guy I worked with swore by them.


Yea seems like the saws from the Komatsu days were pretty reliable. I figure for $200 why not. Would be a good saw for the back of the 4 wheeler.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 23, 2015)

Bluefish said:


> So where are you guys finding all the cheap jonsereds? I am back in the market for a new saw and I like red and black as well as orange.
> If you could let me know that would be great. Thanks, Russ



They are hiding here in plain sight. Right here at the top of the ArnoristSite forum page, click on LEFT COAST SUPPLIES. They are an advertiser here. They are also now a Jred dealer. They have a full line of Jred saws, not just these two. The two sale saws are on the front of their web site. Their web site says that they have 3 left of each in stock.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 23, 2015)

Oh, and for the OP, there is a new re-designed 60cc MS362 C-M saw coming out right now from Stihl. It should be the MS363, but they are leaving it at 362. It is coming out with the new MS261 C-M. Both are lighter, snazzier, have a tad more power, and well, I am sure there will be many arguments here on AS about which one is better, the 362 type I or the 362 type II. They are being made in Virgina Beach, right here in the USA. They should hit the shelves when the current stock of 261/362 saws runs out.



The new MS362 type II photo -lifted from der German Stihl web site. An E bar though? Really?

A waaaaaaay different looking saw.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 23, 2015)

I ordered a 2260 a few days ago, it said they had 3 before I ordered, and it STILL says they have three! lol

SR


----------



## windthrown (Dec 23, 2015)

Jet47 said:


> I haven't seen a Redmax in years. But a guy I worked with swore by them.



I have a Redmax trimmer that I love. Way better than the Stihl one it replaced. Only Redmax dealer here is 60 miles away from me though.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 23, 2015)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I ordered a 2260 a few days ago, it said they had 3 before I ordered, and it STILL says they have three! lol
> 
> SR



Doh! Well, maybe when they sell one they just go in back and get out another one?


----------



## Big_Wood (Dec 23, 2015)

sunfish said:


> 4 years with a 562 here and no problems with the oil pump or any issues at all.



how many tanks in 4 years? lol just kidding don couldn't resist. something to add is i have had many chain throws with mine and the pump seems to be working fine. it drains the tank to a tank of fuel and doesn't leak any oil at all when sitting. i would think a chain throw is what will do the pump in if anything.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 23, 2015)

And here s a photo of the new lower profile MS262 type-II C-M saw


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 23, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Oh, and for the OP, there is a new re-designed 60cc MS362 C-M saw coming out right now from Stihl. It should be the MS363, but they are leaving it at 362. It is coming out with the new MS261 C-M. Both are lighter, snazzier, have a tad more power, and well, I am sure they will be many arguments here on AS about which is better, the 362 type I or the 362 type II. They are being made in Virgina Beach, right here in the USA. They should hit the shelves when the current stock of 261/362 saws runs out.
> 
> View attachment 472425
> 
> ...


Well I'm sure glad you mentioned this! I might just grab the $200 redmax for now. Then wait on the new 362 and 261. One of my buddies said he would buy the redmax from me if I got it. 
Any idea what exactly they changed on these new saws?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 23, 2015)

windthrown said:


> And here s a photo of the new lower profile MS262 type-II C-M saw
> 
> View attachment 472429




Well, the 361 really was the stolen 361xp design, so whatever ....

An old AS joke, involving a certain Belgian.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 23, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Doh! Well, maybe when they sell one they just go in back and get out another one?



Well DOH yer self! My post was in reference to THIS one...



windthrown said:


> They are hiding here in plain sight. Right here at the top of the ArnoristSite forum page, click on LEFT COAST SUPPLIES. They are an advertiser here. They are also now a Jred dealer. They have a full line of Jred saws, not just these two. The two sale saws are on the front of their web site. Their web site says that they have 3 left of each in stock.



SR


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 23, 2015)

windthrown said:


> And here s a photo of the new lower profile MS262 type-II C-M saw
> 
> View attachment 472429


I see both the new saws have a 45 degree cylinder by the look of it. Just like the 562xp


----------



## windthrown (Dec 23, 2015)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Well DOH yer self! My post was in reference to THIS one...
> 
> 
> 
> SR



A joke, sir. It was a joke. Geez...


----------



## windthrown (Dec 23, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> I see both the new saws have a 45 degree cylinder by the look of it. Just like the 562xp



Yes. According to the Troll, all Stihl saws are just 'stolen' Husky knock-offs. Troll would love living in China, where everything is knocked off of a genuine imitation of a replica.

In any event, I think that the 362/2 is a winning design. On paper at least. The specs are not out yet. The Redmax is a good enough saw to run, though I would have bought the rebuilt 361 with the warranty. I can never have enough genuine replica Husky knock-off crappy American built inferior MS361 saws, with vastly inferior inboard clutches that are so poorly balanced, I have to lever them with the dawgs rather than removing the dawgs and not using them at all, like the pros do in Norge. I even run my crappy Husky knock-off genuine imitation American inferior unbalanced inboard clutch OEM 361 saws with 25 inch bars which is apparently illegal east of the Rockies and a capital crime in Europe.

And before people in Norge get all riled up, its a joke...


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 23, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Yes. According to the Troll, all Stihl saws are just 'stolen' Husky knock-offs. Troll would love living in China, where everything is knocked off of a genuine imitation of a replica.
> 
> In any event, I think that the 362/2 is a winning design. On paper at least. The specs are not out yet. The Redmax is a good enough saw to run, though I would have bought the rebuilt 361 with the warranty. I can never have enough genuine replica Husky knock-off crappy American built inferior MS361 saws, with vastly inferior inboard clutches that are so poorly balanced, I have to lever them with the dawgs rather than removing the dawgs and not using them at all, like the pros do in Norge. I even run my crappy Husky knock-off genuine imitation American inferior unbalanced inboard clutch OEM 361 saws with 25 inch bars which is apparently illegal east of the Rockies and a capital crime in Europe.
> 
> And before people in Norge get all riled up, its a joke...


That rug really tied the room together.


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 23, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Well I'm sure glad you mentioned this! I might just grab the $200 redmax for now. Then wait on the new 362 and 261. One of my buddies said he would buy the redmax from me if I got it.
> Any idea what exactly they changed on these new saws?


 What is wrong with a redmax for 200$? I am a big fan of Zenoah/RedMax equipment. I have two saws from them and they run flawlessly since years! If it runs well and there are no defects you can cut down a whole forest with them without worrying.

7


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 23, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Yes. According to the Troll, all Stihl saws are just 'stolen' Husky knock-offs. Troll would love living in China, where everything is knocked off of a genuine imitation of a replica.
> 
> In any event, I think that the 362/2 is a winning design. On paper at least. The specs are not out yet. The Redmax is a good enough saw to run, though I would have bought the rebuilt 361 with the warranty. I can never have enough genuine replica Husky knock-off crappy American built inferior MS361 saws, with vastly inferior inboard clutches that are so poorly balanced, I have to lever them with the dawgs rather than removing the dawgs and not using them at all, like the pros do in Norge. I even run my crappy Husky knock-off genuine imitation American inferior unbalanced inboard clutch OEM 361 saws with 25 inch bars which is apparently illegal east of the Rockies and a capital crime in Europe.
> 
> And before people in Norge get all riled up, its a joke...



Anyway, we will eventually see what this really is about - interesting? it surely is.....


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 23, 2015)

sunfish said:


> 357xp if ya can find one.
> 
> 555/562xp/2260 if new.



560xpg is the logic choice here, of course!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 23, 2015)

atv1965 said:


> The 2260 with an 18" bar is unbeatable!!



One with 16" is of course even better....


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 23, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I'm very happy with my 362 C also, but my brother did run it at part throttle and it did screw up the M-Tronic for a while (stalling & hard to start).
> 
> Mine is also ported, and it is my small saw. For softer Maples, Tulip, etc it feels like a Beast, but when you start cutting harder woods, I generally will switch to the 044 before the 20" bar is fully used.



Step down to 18" then, no reason to drag around bar inches that you don't use!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 23, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> Sorry but this is not correct. The Oleo Mac 962 (which is by the way a 61.5cc saw) weighs less than the 562 but more than the 560. I know old school etc. but it is still manufactured and sold new today.
> 
> 7



Hmmm - I thought the 162/962 were gone years ago - but maybe not everywhere?


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 23, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Hmmm - I thought the 162/962 were gone years ago - but maybe not everywhere?


 You can buy them brand new 20km from my workplace.

7


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 23, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Yes. According to the Troll, all Stihl saws are just 'stolen' Husky knock-offs. Troll would love living in China, where everything is knocked off of a genuine imitation of a replica.
> 
> In any event, I think that the 362/2 is a winning design. On paper at least. The specs are not out yet. The Redmax is a good enough saw to run, though I would have bought the rebuilt 361 with the warranty. I can never have enough genuine replica Husky knock-off crappy American built inferior MS361 saws, with vastly inferior inboard clutches that are so poorly balanced, I have to lever them with the dawgs rather than removing the dawgs and not using them at all, like the pros do in Norge. I even run my crappy Husky knock-off genuine imitation American inferior unbalanced inboard clutch OEM 361 saws with 25 inch bars which is apparently illegal east of the Rockies and a capital crime in Europe.
> 
> And before people in Norge get all riled up, its a joke...


Well that guy turned out to be a liar. So wasnt trusting him again.


----------



## CR888 (Dec 23, 2015)

l think all new model future Stihl saws will have the angled cylinder vs traditional vertical setup. While l don't wear a husky hat and would rather wear a stihl one, this does demonstate how the 5 series was a leader in design. It must better utilise space allowing for a smaller saw but would love to know what the engineers were thinking adopting this design. Anyone know the pro's/con's or basic reasons behind it other than size/bulk?


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 23, 2015)

Just got home with the redmax. For $200 I figured why not. It really wasnt used much. Not as fast cutting as the 562 but build quality is great and it was $500 cheaper. I think it will be perfect for trail clearing.


----------



## CoreyB (Dec 23, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Just got home with the redmax. For $200 I figured why not. It really wasnt used much. Not as fast cutting as the 562 but build quality is great and it was $500 cheaper. I think it will be perfect for trail clearing.


Is this whole thread really for a trail clearing saw?


----------



## Jet47 (Dec 23, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> One with 16" is of course even better....



That is what is on mine.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 23, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> 560xpg is the logic choice here, of course!



They do not sell those state-side, except re-badged in red&black. 

Red is the new Orange!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 23, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> One with 16" is of course even better....



What? You recommend a 16" bar on a 60cc saw? 

I read on the UK Hooskavaryna site that the 560 comes with a 13" bar option (seriously!). I think that a 13" B&C would balance way better, spin faster/pull with more torque, be easier/faster to sharpen, and be far more manageable. A Troll bar setup. 

And yes, I am joking of course... put at least a 20" bar on that 560!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 23, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Well that guy turned out to be a liar. So wasnt trusting him again.



What? The Troll lied? What is that paradoxical Scandinavian statement? 

I am Norwegian. Norwegians always lie.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 23, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Just got home with the redmax. For $200 I figured why not. It really wasnt used much. Not as fast cutting as the 562 but build quality is great and it was $500 cheaper. I think it will be perfect for trail clearing.



Good choice! Now we can continue this debate until there are 1,000 posts here! Only 436 more to go...


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 23, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> Is this whole thread really for a trail clearing saw?


It's 102 here today and 15 knots, but no fire ban. El Niño is a *****. 
I think this is just the 60cc saw users dribble thread. Hell, I even threw in a big lebowski reference. 
This is my new dog.


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 23, 2015)

And for windy - Doberman pup loves the kitten (and miniature Maltese pup).


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 23, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> Well that guy turned out to be a liar. So wasnt trusting him again.



Liar about what? Did I miss something?


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 23, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Liar about what? Did I miss something?


No! Not you! I was referring to the guy I bought the 359 from early last week. Sorry if that sounded directed at you.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 23, 2015)

nkila220 said:


> No! Not you! I was referring to the guy I bought the 359 from early last week. Sorry if that sounded directed at you.



It didn't!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 23, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> It's 102 here today and 15 knots, but no fire ban. El Niño is a *****.
> I think this is just the 60cc saw users dribble thread. Hell, I even threw in a big lebowski reference.
> This is my new dog.
> View attachment 472602



Awwwwwwwwww!

El Nino is a biitch here too. Many records for rain here in December: wettest December ever on record, wettest month ever on record, most consecutive days with rain in December (every day in December so far), and nearing the record for the most consecutive days with rain ever. And the month still has a week to go! Snow levels are dropping tonight, I expect a white Christmas here, or at least a white Christmas Eve. Roads are flooded, we had F1 tornadoes just north of me 2 weeks ago, landslides are closing roads and wiping out houses and apartment buildings, big trees are falling all over the place with the high winds, and I have been busy cleaning up storm damage on my property and making repairs.

At least it was the shortest day of the year yesterday! Yippie! Winter is here.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 23, 2015)

windthrown said:


> What? You recommend a 16" bar on a 60cc saw?
> 
> .......




If nothing more is needed, yes - but I do have a 20" as well for my 560xpg.

I am not a fan of the really short bars though, not even on 50cc saws.


----------



## Jet47 (Dec 23, 2015)

Maybe it is just me, but I feel a noticeable difference in cutting speed when I switch from a 18" to 16" bar. After Xmas is over I plan on doing some timed cuts with each to prove it one way or the other. If anybody has already done this it would save me the trouble...lol


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 23, 2015)

Didn't somebody get a new saw? No pics yet....
This is as, pics, 3 test cuts, muff mod, squish check and base gasket delete, new rings from the Greek, piss revving video ASAP.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 23, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> Didn't somebody get a new saw? No pics yet....
> This is as, pics, 3 test cuts, muff mod, squish check and base gasket delete, new rings from the Greek, piss revving video ASAP.


----------



## MountainHigh (Dec 23, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> And for windy - Doberman pup loves the kitten (and miniature Maltese pup).
> View attachment 472609


My kids gave me a shirt says - BE the PERSON Your Dog THINKS YOU ARE!
That about says it all right there. Unconditional love from a pet is a great thing!

Merry Christmas from my neck of the woods!

A little photo to cool you guys off down south


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks Troll, but I like a 20" on the 362. I'm 6'1", so with shorter bars I feel I have to bend over too much and not reach what I want to reach. Besides, those E bars are almost as light as a Sugi.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 24, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Thanks Troll, but I like a 20" on the 362. I'm 6'1", so with shorter bars I feel I have to bend over too much and not reach what I want to reach. Besides, those E bars are almost as light as a Sugi.



Well, I am 6'1" as well, but I mostly use a 16" when I can. I bend over, resting the left elbow on the left knee when convenient (often is). I like the added feel of precision.


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 24, 2015)

One hunter to another: you know I have a really strange hunting dog, everytime I miss, he roll's over on his back, feet in the air and laughs and laughs!
Other hunter: what does he do when you hit?
First hunter: don't know, I've only had him since 4 years...



merry christmas to all!

7


----------



## atv1965 (Dec 24, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Well, I am 6'1" as well, but I mostly use a 16" when I can. I bend over, resting the left elbow on the left knee when convenient (often is). I like the added feel of precision.


Seems like overkill, if you want to run a 16" why not step down to a 50cs powerhead and save some weight... The 50cs is still plenty of power for all but the hardest of woods!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 24, 2015)

atv1965 said:


> Seems like overkill, if you want to run a 16" why not step down to a 50cs powerhead and save some weight... The 50cs is still plenty of power for all but the hardest of woods!





That's exactly what I often do (use a 50cc saw) - but don't underestimate the FUN factor! 

Then I don't *always* use a 16" bar on a 60cc saw, it just is another good option. It is the expected wood that usually dictates the bar length, not reach.


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 24, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> That's exactly what I often do (use a 50cc saw) - but don't underestimate the FUN factor!
> 
> Then I don't *always* use a 16" bar on a 60cc saw, it just is another option. It is the expected wood that dictates the bar length, usually not reach.


I must admit if I had a 560/2260 i'd give it a go, but I'm not buying a large mount 16" for my 562.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 24, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> I must admit if I had a 560/2260 i'd give it a go, but I'm not buying a large mount 16" for my 562.


I put one on my 390xp just for fun one day[emoji1]


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 24, 2015)

I read a true story about a Beagle that pushed a rabbit past the hunter 1, 2, 3 times. After the third miss, the Beagle bit the hunter!


----------



## atv1965 (Dec 24, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> That's exactly what I often do (use a 50cc saw) - but don't underestimate the FUN factor!
> 
> Then I don't *always* use a 16" bar on a 60cc saw, it just is another option. It is the expected wood that dictates the bar length, usually not reach.


Exactly, Merry Christmas Sir!!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 24, 2015)

atv1965 said:


> Exactly, Merry Christmas Sir!!



Merry Christmas to you, and everyone else!


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 24, 2015)

It is a little Merrier seeing you actively posting again Troll, best of luck with your continued recovery.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 24, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> I must admit if I had a 560/2260 i'd give it a go, but I'm not buying a large mount 16" for my 562.



I had one for my 372, but never got around to using it, before the saw was stolen.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 24, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> I had one for my 372, but never got around to using it, before the saw was stolen.


A 16" on a 372 is a firewood machine.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 24, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> It is a little Merrier seeing you actively posting again Troll, best of luck with your continued recovery.



I do feel a lot better - but still far from OK.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 24, 2015)

As long as you're moving in the right direction[emoji4]


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 24, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> I had one for my 372, but never got around to using it, before the saw was stolen.



Sorry to hear you have problems like that over there also. I grew up in a neighborhood where we did not lock the car doors or the house doors, even if you went away for the weekend. I feel like we have been going backwards ever since!

There was something to be said for the time when each house only had one car, one TV and most women did not work, and everyone looked out for one another. I fear that era has been permanently lost.

Almost every house had guns, and there were no school shootings. It would have been viewed as such a gutless thing to do, no one would even think of doing it.

And we call this progress???


----------



## Spectre468 (Dec 24, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Sorry to hear you have problems like that over there also. I grew up in a neighborhood where we did not lock the car doors or the house doors, even if you went away for the weekend. I feel like we have been going backwards ever since!
> 
> There was something to be said for the time when each house only had one car, one TV and most women did not work, and everyone looked out for one another. I fear that era has been permanently lost.
> 
> ...




'Zactly.

We used to take guns to school all the time during dove season. When someone was lucky enough to get a new shotgun, we'd all admire it in the parking lot, and sometimes faculty would come over to check out/fondle the new weapon. It was never an issue.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 24, 2015)

You guys seen these saws on Ebay? Now I am thinking of getting one of my 361s chromed out.




Though I have to wonder what it will do to the balance...


----------



## Jet47 (Dec 24, 2015)

bwalker said:


> A 16" on a 372 is a firewood machine.



I junked and split 36 cord of hardwood this summer using a 372xtorq with a 16" bar and a 2171 with a 18" bar.


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 24, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> I put one on my 390xp just for fun one day[emoji1]


When I put a 24" on my 385 I run an 8 pin. Reckon I'd need a 9 pin for a 16", or it would be four stroking in the cut or leaned out to a gazillion revs.
All that happens when I gear stuff up that fast is I make chains dull quicker! Bloody Aussie wood...


----------



## nkila220 (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone! 
Im gona sharpen up the chain on the redmax and head out to cut some wood. Any suggestions for grinding angles for .325 chain?


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 25, 2015)

I generally go with 30 degrees on most round file chain.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 26, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> When I put a 24" on my 385 I run an 8 pin. Reckon I'd need a 9 pin for a 16", or it would be four stroking in the cut or leaned out to a gazillion revs.
> All that happens when I gear stuff up that fast is I make chains dull quicker! Bloody Aussie wood...



Wish I had some of that bloody hard Aussie wood here to keep my house warm this winter here. Euc would be real nice right now.


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 26, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Wish I had some of that bloody hard Aussie wood here to keep my house warm this winter here. Euc would be real nice right now.


Just bought 6ac of scrub, about half is standing dead stringy bark from the last drought. I might be investing in some carbide chain or a 404 bar. 
It's not the hardest timber in the world, but it always has white ant damage and it just trashes chains. Burns well enough, especially if you mix it with some red gum.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 26, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Wish I had some of that bloody hard Aussie wood here to keep my house warm this winter here. Euc would be real nice right now.


Don't you have Madrone?


----------



## windthrown (Dec 26, 2015)

bwalker said:


> Don't you have Madrone?



I do not have any Madrone in my stacks right now. I was supposed to get some over toward the Coast Range but that site flooded out this month and it is still knee deep in mud. So I cannot get up there. It is also green so no good for this year. I do have some seasoned white oak and black locust though. But I would prefer blue gum euc like I cut in California. That stuff burns for days! Too damn heavy and way too far to bring it back with me here though.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 26, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> Just bought 6ac of scrub, about half is standing dead stringy bark from the last drought. I might be investing in some carbide chain or a 404 bar.
> It's not the hardest timber in the world, but it always has white ant damage and it just trashes chains. Burns well enough, especially if you mix it with some red gum.



I never burned red gum. Monster sized blue gum euc is what they have heaps of in California. Like Madrone, it cuts OK when green, but when it dries out? Forget it.


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 27, 2015)

windthrown said:


> I never burned red gum. Monster sized blue gum euc is what they have heaps of in California. Like Madrone, it cuts OK when green, but when it dries out? Forget it.


Few different blue gums, globulus makes pulp for paper in the first ten years, gets hard after that.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 27, 2015)

Yah, there are many globulus blue gums in California, stringy bark and all. Huge monsters over 100 years old. 2Dogs posted a job he had clearing a stand of huge gums south of King City along Highway 101 a whole back. They are now escaped invasives and long since established in the warmer parts of the western US. Eucs are all trash trees here. No one uses them for anything, other than for landscaping. I get various species of them as firewood here after people plant them and every ten years we get a hard frost that kills them all. In California I have been clearing them from a friend's lot where they are competing with redwoods. There is a large stand of them along I-5 in the north end of the Sac'to Valley in California. It was planted as an attempt to make pulp and chips, but that venture failed. I think someone cuts those for firewood now. 

2dogs photo of the big eucs in CA

http://s259.photobucket.com/user/williamkiff/media/BigSurLT012.jpg.html


----------



## nkila220 (Jan 9, 2016)

mcobb2 said:


> I'm sick of reading so I'm just throwing this out there. Used I agree with a bunch that the 361 is hard to beat. My 362C-M with a new 18" 33rs chain and rollomatic ES bar, fueled and oiled and probably full of sawdust crap (MINUS THE SPARK SCREEN BECAUSE ITS IN RACE MODE ) weights, 17.8lbs. I don't like the 20" balance on the 362. Depending on where the OP is from I got 461's on the shelf for $859.95 for 20" +$10 for the 25". The 461's I think are a smoking saw for the price right now.


Well where exactly are u located?? I see New York as your location and I have family up there.
Maybe if u aren't too far from them I will make a trip out to you sometime.


----------



## mcobb2 (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm in Cincinnatus, NY. Between Syracuse and Binghamton.


----------



## nkila220 (Jan 11, 2016)

mcobb2 said:


> I'm in Cincinnatus, NY. Between Syracuse and Binghamton.


Whats the name of your shop??
Im just under 3 hours away.


----------



## mcobb2 (Jan 11, 2016)

Cincinnatus Home Center
2752 State Rt 26


----------



## nkila220 (Jan 11, 2016)

mcobb2 said:


> Cincinnatus Home Center
> 2752 State Rt 26


Just checked out your website. Nice place! I'll have to make a day trip out there sometime. You the owner??


----------



## mcobb2 (Jan 11, 2016)

Family business, just a son.


----------

